# Conductor atropella con el coche a un grupo de 9 ciclistas y se da a la fuga dejando al menos 2 muertos y varios heridos.



## Karlb (21 Ago 2022)

Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), y se da a la fuga dejando al menos dos muertos, al tiempo que otros dos ciclistas presentan heridas de diversa consideración.

Según ha informado este domingo el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT), 5 patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, 5 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, 5 ambulancias y un helicóptero del Servicio Médico de Emergencias (SEM) se han desplazado hasta el lugar de los hechos.








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com







Bocanegra dijo:


>











Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com




Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido finalmente al conductor que esta mañana se había dado a la fuga después de embestir a un grupo de ocho ciclistas en Castellbisbal (Barcelona), con el balance provisional de dos muertos y tres heridos graves.

Según ha informado la policía catalana, la investigación sigue abierta pero, tras diez horas a la fuga, el conductor implicado en el accidente mortal de dos ciclistas ya está en dependencias policiales.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Héroes sin capa


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Héroes sin capa



gilipollas


----------



## Kenpos (21 Ago 2022)

Tanto tocar los putos huevos al final alguien explota.


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Ese ASESINO debería pudrirse en la cárcel.


----------



## Digamelon (21 Ago 2022)

¿Cuántos ciclistas que van en bicicleta de montaña mueren atropellados en caminos de tierra?

Pues eso.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (21 Ago 2022)

Es lo que tienen los deportes de riesgo...
Compartir carretera con camiones mientras tú vas en bicicleta..., pues eso...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## ekOz (21 Ago 2022)

Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...


----------



## patroclus (21 Ago 2022)

Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> gilipollas



Es usted ciclista?


----------



## greendoormas (21 Ago 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.



Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Ago 2022)

Debería prohibirse circular en bicicleta por donde circulan vehículos a motor.

Y TAMBIEN DEBERIA PROHIBIRSE QUE CIRCULEN VEHÍCULOS A MOTOR POR DONDE TIENEN QUE CIRCULAR BICICLETAS.

Estoy HARTO de ver coches en vías verdes u otras vías para ciclistas, muy harto.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Esta muy feo la verdad. Con las cámaras de tráfico lo cogen rápido si es que algún globero no llevaba ya una…


----------



## carcoma (21 Ago 2022)

Ir estorbando por la carretera, entraña sus peligros,
que duda cabe.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Por la seguridad de todos deberían estar prohibidas, y fuera de ciudad cualquier cosa que no alcance 90km/h


----------



## ekOz (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Estoy de acuerdo, una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## brotes_verdes (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona)



Hasta aqui he leido

En Cataluña votaron que las leyes españolas son fascistas y no se deben respetar. Por tanto atropellar ciclistas no deberia ser un delito ni tener reproche penal en esas tierras.

No se debe tratar a los catalanes o a los vascos como humanos normales y corrientes. Recordemoslo


----------



## TRAVIS KVAPIL (21 Ago 2022)

Unos que se creen los reyes de la carretera cuando son el último mono y el asesino que fijo daría positivo en droguitas o alcohol, porque para la DGT los únicos problemas son la velocidad y que hay gente que nos da por usar el coche...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Coges una curva y te encuentras dos gilipollas hablando de sus puestos de funcis en medio del carril... No se podia de saber


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Yo una vez fui por la carretera con un MTB y nunca más, me he pasado más miedo en mi vida, te pasan a 120 rozando los hijosdeput

Tiene que faltarte algo ahí arriba para meterte en la carretera con los coches….

Con la de km de carriles bicis, senderos, pistas que hay…. Pues eso


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Coges una curva y te encuentras dos gilipollas hablando de sus puestos de funcis en medio del carril... No se podia de saber



Y de tres he visto yo en curvas cerradas.. muy seguro todo


----------



## Chihiro (21 Ago 2022)

El problema de salir hoy en día en una bicicleta de carretera, es que te encomiendas a confiar en el resto de conductores que comparte dicha vía. Basta que el 0.001% comenta un error o una negligencia para mandarte al hospital o al cementerio antes o después.


----------



## Lizzy (21 Ago 2022)

Según el titular no hay delito. Embistió y se dio a la fuga "un coche". Hasta donde yo sé los bienes muebles carecen de responsabilidad penal


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Ago 2022)

Mis condolencias
Pero hay que ser un poco imbécil, para ir en plan pelotón del tour de Francia, ocupando carriles enteros, en vías de doble sentido sin arcén, y con escasa visibilidad


----------



## Pocholovsky (21 Ago 2022)

Es cierto que hay muchos ciclistas que son unos autenticos imbeciles, pero muchos otros son prudentes y no se merecen nada malo por ir por la carretera. Aqui por donde vivo estan metiendo carriles bici en carreteras entre poblaciones, y lo que tiene delito es que aun asi algunos ciclistas mierdosos sigan por la carretera. Los carriles bici que han hecho tienen un firme muy bueno, casi mejor que el propio asfalto de la carretera, tienen unos 2-2.5 metros de ancho, y encima por su culpa las carreteras esas (que antes eran de 70-90) las han bajado a 30 km/h. Pues como digo, aun hay gilipollas que les hacen el puto carrilito y siguen yendo por la carretera y entorpeciendo a coches y camiones.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Ago 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Es cierto que hay muchos ciclistas que son unos autenticos imbeciles, pero muchos otros son prudentes y no se merecen nada malo por ir por la carretera. Aqui por donde vivo estan metiendo carriles bici en carreteras entre poblaciones, y lo que tiene delito es que aun asi algunos ciclistas mierdosos sigan por la carretera. Los carriles bici que han hecho tienen un firme muy bueno, casi mejor que el propio asfalto de la carretera, tienen unos 2-2.5 metros de ancho, y encima por su culpa las carreteras esas (que antes eran de 70-90) las han bajado a 30 km/h. Pues como digo, aun hay gilipollas que les hacen el puto carrilito y siguen yendo por la carretera y entorpeciendo a coches y camiones.



¿Por ese carrilito van sólo bicicletas?


----------



## Pocholovsky (21 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Por ese carrilito van sólo bicicletas?



Si, los peatones tienen otro.

PD: Encima estan pintados de dos colores: rojo para bicis, verde para peatones.


----------



## paralogia (21 Ago 2022)

Mujer al volante peligro constante


----------



## paralogia (21 Ago 2022)

Ninguna pena por los follabicis , son las peores personas que conozco
fue una follabici el que me robó a mi ex, se merecen todo lo peor , estás noticias alegran el dia


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...




Quitáis las ganas de vivir


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Ago 2022)

Siempre me parecerá una puta locura ir en bicicleta por carreteras en las que van vehículos a gran velocidad. Una puta locura.

Con la de campo y sendas que hay en España para ir en bicicleta y tienen que aficionarse a ir por carreteras comiendo humo y jugándose la vida.


----------



## Avioncito (21 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Debería prohibirse circular en bicicleta por donde circulan vehículos a motor.
> 
> Y TAMBIEN DEBERIA PROHIBIRSE QUE CIRCULEN VEHÍCULOS A MOTOR POR DONDE TIENEN QUE CIRCULAR BICICLETAS.
> 
> Estoy HARTO de ver coches en vías verdes u otras vías para ciclistas, muy harto.



Al que los ha atropelladp, deberian emplumarle todo lo que puedan y más.

Ahora, que van dando por culo en carreters comarcales, vias rápidas de mucho tráfico, además de en aceras y demás en núcleos urbanos, es asi.

Dan por culo a conductores y peatones.

Dicho esto, al criminal, que pague por lo que ha hecho


----------



## Teuro (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Héroes sin capa



Es usted sencillamente repugnante.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Ago 2022)

Igual es el famoso taxista de las Ramblas de los viajes gratis con prisas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## electric0 (21 Ago 2022)

Independientemente de que el conductor/ora del coche tenga pena de carcel, que la tiene y por varios motivos....

CICLISTAS¡¡¡ ¿ todavia os quedan ganas de circular por la carretera ? el conductor/ora ira a la carcel algunos años, quizas 10 como mucho, pero vosotros ireis al cementerio o a la silla de ruedas ¿merece la pena? ¿no seria mejor buscarse otras rutas en las que no pasen coches? ¿no hay parques y caminos rurales para ir con la bicicleta? .... vosotros mismos, cada uno se suicida como quiere...


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

Las bicicletas se han convertido en un estorbo.

Que vayan en fila india y por el arcen,porque lian una pajarracas que no veas.

No pude ser que repartidores y camioneros que van con los horarios pegados al culo tengan que ir a 15 por hora durante 3 kilometros solo porque a los langostos de turno se le pasa por los huevos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (21 Ago 2022)

En mi época íbamos en fila india y por el arcén

Años he andado yo así en bici, desde bien pequeño.

Y ni un susto me he llevado, oiga.


----------



## mildiez (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), *y se da a la fuga *



Un accidente es algo que puede pasarle a todo el mundo. Pero darse a la fuga (y veremos si hay otros elementos que puede que no debieran estar como alcohol, drogas o alguna temeridad) no debiera hacerlo nadie.

Espero que esté muchos, muchos años en el Hotel Rejas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos ciclistas que van en bicicleta de montaña mueren atropellados en caminos de tierra?
> 
> Pues eso.




Yo sé de un muerto con un cable y otro campeón de Cantabria muerto con 18 años en lo poco que salió a carretera.

Tengo un asuntos de atropellos con Buggy y Quad en pistas.

Andar en domingo por la mañana es un error, es la hora de los borrachos y trasnochados.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Las bicicletas se han convertido en un estorbo.
> 
> Que vayan en fila india y por el arcen,porque lian una pajarracas que no veas.
> 
> No pude ser que repartidores y camioneros que van con los horarios pegados al culo tengan que ir a 15 por hora durante 3 kilometros solo porque a los langostos de turno se le pasa por los huevos.



Es domingo.
No puede ser que los ciclistas tengan que dejar de circular para que los borrachos lleguen de la fiesta del sábado a casa.


----------



## Kenpos (21 Ago 2022)

La solución no es prohibir esto o prohibir aquello. La solución es que los ciclistas empiecen a comportarse como personas cívicas y no como gilipollas tocando los cojones e incordiando todo lo que pueden y más sin que les dé ni el más mínimo apuro. Echáos a un ladito e intentad molestar lo justo en vez de ir por todo el puto medio o en manada ocupando toda la vía, sois un invitado molesto en la carretera, *y sois increíblemente frágiles*, que no se os olvide.

Cuando hay educación y humildad las prohibiciones no hacen ninguna falta.


----------



## Bobesponjista (21 Ago 2022)

Posible ataque terrorista? A mi no me extrañaría para nada 
Y algunos aplaudiendo
Deleznable


----------



## hijodeputin (21 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Siempre me parecerá una puta locura ir en bicicleta por carreteras en las que van vehículos a gran velocidad. Una puta locura.
> 
> Con la de campo y sendas que hay en España para ir en bicicleta y tienen que aficionarse a ir por carreteras comiendo humo y jugándose la vida.



a las pistas forestales no se puede meter una bici que no sea mountain bike. Y a veces ni esas. Las de carretera las jodes en cero coma si las metes en algo que no sea asfalto. Soy ciclista y conductor desde hace décadas y jamás he hecho y casi que ni visto, sólo de forma excepcional, esas gilipolleces que dicen que hacen los ciclistas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Siempre me parecerá una puta locura ir en bicicleta por carreteras en las que van vehículos a gran velocidad. Una puta locura.
> 
> Con la de campo y sendas que hay en España para ir en bicicleta y tienen que aficionarse a ir por carreteras comiendo humo y jugándose la vida.



Hay carreteras casi vacías, sobre todo nacionales desdobladas, dependerá de donde vivas.

En la España vaciada en un recorrido de 42 kilómetros encontre 3 coches y ninguno por mi carril ( Por la Yecla, Silos...)

Es importante escuchar y entrar al interior del arcén al oír un coche por ejemplo.


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Es domingo.
> No puede ser que los ciclistas tengan que dejar de circular para que los borrachos lleguen de la fiesta del sábado a casa.



El mundo no se para porque sea domingo.Amazon o repsol siguen repartiendo.

Yo hago mucha carretera porque vivo en el monte y no paro de ver a gilipollas en paralelo con sus bicis montando unas colas alucinantes.

Si no teneis sentido comun y entendeis que hay gente que se esta ganando el pan de sus hijos en la carretara pues os mereceis que os pasen por encima y os dejen como un folio DIN A4

¿Pagan las bicis impuesto de circulacion?


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En mi época íbamos en fila india y por el arcén
> 
> Años he andado yo así en bici, desde bien pequeño.
> 
> Y ni un susto me he llevado, oiga.



la mayoría de atropellos mortales son en dirección contraria, vamos que la borrachuza de turna sola quiere llegar a casa invade el otro carril, a la penúltima q tb mató a dos no le metieron ni cárcel o muy poco (meses)


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Yo una vez fui por la carretera con un MTB y nunca más, me he pasado más miedo en mi vida, te pasan a 120 rozando los hijosdeput
> 
> Tiene que faltarte algo ahí arriba para meterte en la carretera con los coches….
> 
> Con la de km de carriles bicis, senderos, pistas que hay…. Pues eso



Los ciclistas son gente muy acomplejada que se odia a sí misma. Es evidente a poco que analices su comportamiento.

Esa gente suele provocar situaciones de peligro por gusto. Se ponen en medio a sabiendas y retienen el tráfico a mala hostia, sin saber que siempre hay algún loco que actúa de manera impulsiva.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (21 Ago 2022)

La gente no sabe convivir y cuando pasa algo son ellos los que salen perdiendo. Y si se junta un pelotón de 2 ciclistas ocupando toda la carretera hablando mientras dejan el arcen de 1 metro libre... poco les pasa.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> a las pistas forestales no se puede meter una bici que no sea mountain bike. Y a veces ni esas. Las de carretera las jodes en cero coma si las metes en algo que no sea asfalto. Soy ciclista y conductor desde hace décadas y jamás he hecho y casi que ni visto, sólo de forma excepcional, esas gilipolleces que dicen que hacen los ciclistas.



No veo cuál es el problema en que sea mountain bike...


Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hay carreteras casi vacías, sobre todo nacionales desdobladas, dependerá de donde vivas.
> 
> En la España vaciada en un recorrido de 42 kilómetros encontre 3 coches y ninguno por mi carril ( Por la Yecla, Silos...)
> 
> Es importante escuchar y entrar al interior del arcén al oír un coche por ejemplo.



Sigue pareciéndome un riesgo innecesario.


----------



## GonX (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), y se da a la fuga dejando al menos dos muertos, al tiempo que otros dos ciclistas presentan heridas de diversa consideración.
> 
> Según ha informado este domingo el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT), 5 patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, 5 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, 5 ambulancias y un helicóptero del Servicio Médico de Emergencias (SEM) se han desplazado hasta el lugar de los hechos.
> 
> ...



Que inutil, como si no sepa que lo encontraran igual.. Dios no se si existe pero el Gov lo controla todo ya!!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sigue pareciéndome un riesgo innecesario.



Yo encuentro domingueros por mi carril por la continua de vez en cuando cuando voy en coche...

Encierrate en casa a infartarte.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El mundo no se para porque sea domingo.Amazon o repsol siguen repartiendo.
> 
> Yo hago mucha carretera porque vivo en el monte y no paro de ver a gilipollas en paralelo con sus bicis montando unas colas alucinantes.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces la carretera es solo para curritos?

Calor que sí, remero, claro que sí.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo encuentro domingueros por mi carril por la continua de vez en cuando cuando voy en coche...
> 
> Encierrate en casa a infartarte.



Menuda mierda de respuesta, amigo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Que inutil, como si no sepa que lo encontraran igual.. Dios no se si existe pero el Gov lo controla todo ya!!



Pero cuando lo encuentren ya no estará borracho.


----------



## elCañonero (21 Ago 2022)

Yo apuesto que es una charo


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Entonces la carretera es solo para curritos?
> 
> Calor que sí, remero, claro que sí.



La carretera es de quien la paga.

Y los curritos tienen siempre prioridad porque estan pagando impuestos y ademas tienen bocas que alimentar.

Tu solo estas molestando con tu hobby a gente que esta perdiendo dinero y la salud.

Vete a la España profunda a entrenar o te compras una mountain bike y te vas por caminos forestales donde no molestas a nadie.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos ciclistas que van en bicicleta de montaña mueren atropellados en caminos de tierra?
> 
> Pues eso.



Es hustec un facha.
Deje al sentido común en paz ya, goder.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (21 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



Como ciclista firmo solo con una condición:
Que los vehiculos a motor tengan prohibido entrar en tierra (a excepcción de vecinos, propietarios y servicios)

Ale a firmar todos


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Ago 2022)

La eterna discusión. Si por mi fuera aumentaría muchísimo el presupuesto para carriles bici, para construcción y tanto o más importante, para conservación, carriles bici de verdad, no la mierda que estamos acostumbrados a ver. Y una vez que tengamos una red en condiciones, prohibir para siempre que compartan calzada con vehículos a motor. Creo que sería una inversión magnífica a largo plazo, por la salud que aporta a los usuarios y por el ahorro energético que supone.


----------



## rondo (21 Ago 2022)

Lo provocaría los ciclistas como siempre


----------



## XXavier (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Puede haber sido un accidente, y que no se haya dado cuenta.


----------



## Roberto Malone (21 Ago 2022)

¿Provincia de Barcelona?.

¿Origen del conductor?. Siendo de la zona, hay que preguntar. 

Creo que los aborígenes catalanes no hacen esas cosas, habitualmente.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La carretera es de quien la paga.
> 
> Y los curritos tienen siempre prioridad porque estan pagando impuestos y ademas tienen bocas que alimentar.
> 
> ...



Y tú vete a trabajar en autobús y deja el coche solo para tu jefe.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es usted sencillamente repugnante.



Que poco humor... humor negro. El HIJOPVTA que se dio a la fuga que lo pague con cárcel!!


----------



## Hamtel (21 Ago 2022)

Pero era a la ida o a la vuelta del almuerzo? bien cargados de cerveza y vino


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Iba contra direccion el coche... no fue culpa de los ciclistas

DEP los fallecidos
Pronta recuperación los heridos
Y espero pillen al /la hdp del conductor kamikaze


----------



## spica (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



4 añitos como mucho.


----------



## Dosto (21 Ago 2022)

Lo que en un coche es un golpe de chapa, a un ciclista lo puedes mandar para el otro barrio. Yo cuando me los encuentro bajando o subiendo un puerto ando con un cuidado de la ostia. Muchas veces pienso si en vez de ser yo el que se los encuentra es una Charo o un cani encocao hay desgracia fijo, está gente no le da mucho valor a su vida.


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Tanto tocar los putos huevos al final alguien explota.



Si iba contradirecion el kamikaze


----------



## PedrelGuape (21 Ago 2022)

Eso de a la cárcel es juzgar demasiado rápido. Habrá que saber primero el género o si es famose.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Yo he visto en mis carnes ciclistas bajando puertos invadiendo mi carril y adelantando coches.... en posición fetal.. si te dan un golpe son seguro ni nada quien paga?

Me estoy planteando poner una dashcam.. se ve cada cosa en la carretera puff


----------



## Lizzy (21 Ago 2022)

En A3 ya saben que es conductor. Ni conductora ni conductore


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Ago 2022)

Poco pasa para como conduce la gente. Se sienten protegidos por el coche y ponen en peligro al resto.

Cocaína, alcohol, o coches haciendo eses porque van mirando el WhatsApp. La mitad de los conductores son auténticos sociopatas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Ago 2022)

paralogia dijo:


> Ninguna pena por los follabicis , son las peores personas que conozco
> fue una follabici el que me robó a mi ex, se merecen todo lo peor , estás noticias alegran el dia



Sigues amargada...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 Ago 2022)

Cuanto ciclista frustado hay en este foro. 
Sois todos unos obesos hdlgp.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Poco pasa para como conduce la gente. Se sienten protegidos por el coche y ponen en peligro al resto.
> 
> Cocaína, alcohol, o coches haciendo eses porque van mirando el WhatsApp. La mitad de los conductores son auténticos sociopatas.



Dis


----------



## lefebre (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Usar la @ también debiera estar penado.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Ago 2022)

Yo obligaría a quien quiere conducir, a pasar un mes en el hospital de parapléjicos de Toledo, para que aprendan las consecuencias de sus actos.

Muchos se sienten protegidos por la carrocería y creen que pueden imponerse al resto por la fuerza.


----------



## lefebre (21 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir



Nos quitan las ganas de montar en bici.por carretera, más bien.


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ago 2022)

Ir en bicicleta por una carretera normalita es como la corrida taurina, una lucha que casi siempre gana el torero pero a veces gana el toro, oséa casi siempre gana la conductora o el conductor y algunas veces gana el ciclista (bueno yo me atrevería a decir que nunca pero dejémoslo en casi)

Me acuerdo cuando vivía por el sur de Madrid el caso de un hombre que salió el domingo en bicicleta y no volvió, meses después encontraron su cadaver (identificado por ADN) totalmente calcinado. La policia llegó a la conclusión que había sido arrollado por un coche en algún sitio, el que lo atropelló lo metio en el maletero y se lo llevó al monte donde o le dio muerte o estándo ya muerto, le echó gasolina y lo quemó borrando todas las pruebas

Cada uno debe tomar una decisión y sobre todo aceptar las consecuencias de la decisión...yo lo tengo claro, nuna voy en bicicleta por carretera de coches por mucho que me ampare la ley y esas cosas, si no están de acuerdo conmigo piensen en los verdaderos dos protagonistas de este hilo cuya muerte lamento profundamente


----------



## lefebre (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El mundo no se para porque sea domingo.Amazon o repsol siguen repartiendo.
> 
> Yo hago mucha carretera porque vivo en el monte y no paro de ver a gilipollas en paralelo con sus bicis montando unas colas alucinantes.
> 
> ...



Insinúas que el que los ha atropellado era de Amazon?


----------



## Señormerigueder (21 Ago 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Es lo que tienen los deportes de riesgo...
> Compartir carretera con camiones mientras tú vas en bicicleta..., pues eso...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Los ciclistas son los inconscientes de la carretera, los más débiles y los más osados. Ayer mismo por la tarde en una carretera sin arcenes y en una curva sin visibilidad, dos idiotas en bicicleta, pareados, ocupando toda la parte derecha de la carretera charlando y riendo. El furgón que apareció bastante rápido casi afeita a uno de los idiotas en bicicleta, no cagará duro en una semana. Sin palabras.
Por otra parte, el ciclista respetuoso, se merece todas consideraciones, como cualquier otro ocupante de la carretera.
Mis condolencias.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Insinúas que el que los ha atropellado era de Amazon?



Que hay que dejar libres las carreteras los domingos por si le llevan un paquete.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Ayer mismo por la tarde en una carretera sin arcenes y en una curva sin visibilidad, dos idiotas en bicicleta, pareados, ocupando toda la parte derecha de la carretera charlando y riendo. El furgón que apareció bastante rápido casi afeita a uno de los idiotas en bicicleta, no cagará duro en una semana. Sin palabras.



A partir de ahora, este hilo va a ir de ver quién se inventa la mejor historia.


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ese ASESINO debería pudrirse en la cárcel.



Ni la va a pisar....


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Ago 2022)

La carretera de las putas


----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 Ago 2022)

A ver pandilla de cuñados IR EN PARALELO ESTA PERMITIDO. 
DEJAR DE COMER DORITOS POSTEAR GILIPOLLECES Y HACED ALGO DE BICI PUTOS OBESOS


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...



Si no das positivo en alcoho o drogas es grqtis.


----------



## Karlb (21 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Yo obligaría a quien quiere conducir, a pasar un mes en el hospital de parapléjicos de Toledo, para que aprendan las consecuencias de sus actos.
> 
> Muchos se sienten protegidos por la carrocería y creen que pueden imponerse al resto por la fuerza.



Yo obligaría a que les enseñen a a conducir y no a pasar el examen de primaria que hacen ahora.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para ponerte chulito con una bici, cuando no tienes ni cuarto de ostia en carretera


----------



## GOL (21 Ago 2022)

Matrícula y seguro obligatorio para todos los ciclistas y patinetes


----------



## esforzado (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ese ASESINO debería pudrirse en la cárcel.



y las bicicletas fuera de la carretera... 

y el que les ha convencido de que por la carretera van seguras, también a la cárcel... 

y si los ocho ciclistas iban haciendo el gilipollas (como es tan frecuente), pues también... 

bueno, al menos seis de ellos...


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos ciclistas que van en bicicleta de montaña mueren atropellados en caminos de tierra?
> 
> Pues eso.



¿Cuantos asesinos que estan en la carcel atropellan a alguien con el coche?


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Es usted ciclista?



No, no soy ciclista, y ODIO que muchos ciclistas se crean con derecho a todo y que no respeten ni a los peatones ni a los automovilistas, pero de ahí a desearles que mueran atropellados va un abismo. Cualquiera que se alegre de la muerte de esos ciclistas es un hdp


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (21 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



No caerá esa breva. 
La agenda dicta que para evitar problemas a los ciclistas prohibiremos circular por carretera a los coches. Más resiliente y sostenible. 
Subirás cuestas del 7% en bicicleta y serás feliz.


----------



## mindusky (21 Ago 2022)

La mayoría suelen ser funcivagos. Creen que tienen la carretera en propiedad como su plaza y que los demás les tienen que servir y amoldarse a sus caprichos de reyezuelos.


----------



## meusac (21 Ago 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Es lo que tienen los deportes de riesgo...
> Compartir carretera con camiones mientras tú vas en bicicleta..., pues eso...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



lamentablemente así es, el chasis es débil, pero si hay respeto no ocurrirían estos accidentes


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (21 Ago 2022)

Velódromos y a dar vueltas


----------



## aris (21 Ago 2022)

La figura legal del indulto existe para estos casos.


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

Lizzy dijo:


> Según el titular no hay delito. Embistió y se dio a la fuga "un coche". Hasta donde yo sé los bienes muebles carecen de responsabilidad penal



Esa forma de hablar de "los coches" lleva mucho tiempo siendo usada para despersonalizar y asi demonizar el uso del coche. Hablan como si los coches no fiesen herramientas de movilidad de las personas sino como si fuesen entes autonomos mecanicos y... ¿quien tendra mas derechos, las personas o las cosas?

A mi, como ciclista me parece tan obsceno, necio y manipulador el usar esa firma de hablar cuando se trata de ir contra "los automovilistas" como cuando es a su favor.

Un coche, salvo que este estacionado, NUNCA es simplemente un coche. Lo que haga un coche que se mueve con un conductor dentro no lo hace el coche, lo hace el conductor y cuando ese conductor va de A a B no es el coche el que va, son las personas que esten dentro las que van.
Un coche con dos personas es dos personas que van en un coche como otra podra ir en patinete, otra en bicicleta, otra caminando y otra haciendo el pino y todos son PERSONAS USUARIAS DE LA VIA perfectamente igual de respetables y dignas de ser tenidas en cuenta.

Digo esto porque a esos ciclistas los ha matado UNA PERSONA y cuando un coche ocupa un espacio en las calles, quien lo esta ocupando tambien es una persona. Recordado quede.


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Y ayer:








Atropello múltiple a ciclistas en Alhama de Murcia: tres de ellos, graves


Un vehículo ha arrollado a un grupo de ciclistas en la carretera RM-603, en el punto kilométrico 15, término municipal de Alhama de Murcia . Los Ser




www.telecinco.es


----------



## meusac (21 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> A ver pandilla de cuñados IR EN PARALELO ESTA PERMITIDO.
> DEJAR DE COMER DORITOS POSTEAR GILIPOLLECES Y HACED ALGO DE BICI PUTOS OBESOS



y por eso aumentan los atropellos


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Según informan, *el titular es un vecino de Can'Amat en Sant Esteve Sesrovires y hay sospechas sobre el hijo*.








Tres ciclistas muertos, otro herido y un coche fugado: el balance del terrible accidente de Castellbisbal


Una de las víctimas, que había resultado herida de gravedad y ha sido trasladada hasta el Hospital de Bellvitge, ha muerto.




elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> A ver pandilla de cuñados IR EN PARALELO ESTA PERMITIDO.
> DEJAR DE COMER DORITOS POSTEAR GILIPOLLECES Y HACED ALGO DE BICI PUTOS OBESOS



Siempre que las condiciones de la vía lo permitan. 

Generar caravana es que la vía no permite que se vaya en paralelo


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ago 2022)

electric0 dijo:


> Independientemente de que el conductor/ora del coche tenga pena de carcel, que la tiene y por varios motivos....
> 
> CICLISTAS¡¡¡ ¿ todavia os quedan ganas de circular por la carretera ? el conductor/ora ira a la carcel algunos años, quizas 10 como mucho, pero vosotros ireis al cementerio o a la silla de ruedas ¿merece la pena? ¿no seria mejor buscarse otras rutas en las que no pasen coches? ¿no hay parques y caminos rurales para ir con la bicicleta? .... vosotros mismos, cada uno se suicida como quiere...



Si no se hubiera dado a la fuga toda habría quedado en homicidio INVOLUNTARIO con resultado de muerte, 4 años pero que por motivos que se me escapan muy poca gente los cumple. Hace unos años sacaron que el bufete donde el Ministro de Justicia Alberto Gallardón era socio gestionaba muy bien tras un buen y generoso pago el indulto del gobierno. Se comentó en la SECTA durante una campaña de artillería de esa que nos tienen acostumbrados utiliando todo lo que sea lanzable para luego silenciar porque ponían en peligro a otros bufetes de abogados con socios afines a LA SECTA que ofrecian los mismos servicios a los mismos precios


----------



## Max Aub (21 Ago 2022)

A ver si escarmientan y van en fila india o al tresbolillo y por el arcén, como por sentido común se ha hecho de toda la vida.


----------



## meusac (21 Ago 2022)

yo propugno porque puedan convivir unos y otros en la carretera, pero.......la realidad real, física, inapelable es que siempre habrá accidentes y la continuación de la realidad es que el chasis de una bicicleta es muchísimo más débil que el del coche.......creo que está claro y no hace falta que me extienda más


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> No, no soy ciclista, y ODIO que muchos ciclistas se crean con derecho a todo y que no respeten ni a los peatones ni a los automovilistas, pero de ahí a desearles que mueran atropellados va un abismo. Cualquiera que se alegre de la muerte de esos ciclistas es un hdp



Y quien se alegra? Es una desgracia


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Ago 2022)

Lo de siempre. Ahora pueden poner el epitafio “iba en pijama por una carretera junto a coches pero TENIA razón”

Cuando entenderán que esto no va de tener razón…


----------



## Hamtel (21 Ago 2022)

Dos ciclistas de 67 y 72 años


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (21 Ago 2022)

meusac dijo:


> lamentablemente así es, el chasis es débil, pero si hay respeto no ocurrirían estos accidentes



No todo es culpa del respeto, también hay imprevistos, reflejos, fallos técnicos...
Los coches llevan cinturón de seguridad y airbag por algo...
Las bicicletas que llevan?
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Si hubieran ido así estarian bien?


----------



## McNulty (21 Ago 2022)

Al menos murieron haciendo lo que más les gustaba (sic).

Deberían prohibir ir en bici y moto por carretera. Son cientos de muertos al año sin sentido.


----------



## pepinox (21 Ago 2022)

Vamos a circular en pelotón por esta carretera de alto tráfico. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## noc555 (21 Ago 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Como ciclista firmo solo con una condición:
> Que los vehiculos a motor tengan prohibido entrar en tierra (a excepcción de vecinos, propietarios y servicios)
> 
> Ale a firmar todos



Una mierda como un piano para ti


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Ago 2022)

Cuanto retrasado. Es como si un camionero dice, me voy a llevar a ese enlantado


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Cada vez que sale este debate entre ciclistas y conductores me pregunto porqué antes los niños podían jugar tranquilamente en las calles e ir en bici de pueblo en pueblo y ahora no.

Hay mucho imprudente. Pero también mucho hijo de la gran puta.

Luego todos sumisos tragando dos estados de alarma ilegales y aplaudiendo a las 8


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Como ciclista firmo solo con una condición:
> Que los vehiculos a motor tengan prohibido entrar en tierra (a excepcción de vecinos, propietarios y servicios)
> 
> Ale a firmar todos



Y las bicis eléctricas trucadas? al menos los quad y motos de enduro las oyes llegar


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Cada vez que sale este debate entre ciclistas y conductores me pregunto porqué antes los niños podían jugar tranquilamente en las calles e ir en bici de pueblo en pueblo y ahora no.
> 
> Hay mucho imprudente. Pero también mucho hijo de la gran puta



Por qué no había coches, fin.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## electric0 (21 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si no se hubiera dado a la fuga toda habría quedado en homicidio INVOLUNTARIO con resultado de muerte, 4 años pero que por motivos que se me escapan muy poca gente los cumple. Hace unos años sacaron que el bufete donde el Ministro de Justicia Alberto Gallardón era socio gestionaba muy bien tras un buen y generoso pago el indulto del gobierno. Se comentó en la SECTA durante una campaña de artillería de esa que nos tienen acostumbrados utiliando todo lo que sea lanzable para luego silenciar porque ponían en peligro a otros bufetes de abogados con socios afines a LA SECTA que ofrecian los mismos servicios a los mismos precios



No me se las penas para cada delito, pero esta claro que un homicidio involuntario no es lo mismo que un homicidio por imprudencia, que otro premeditado.......

Lo normal es que en uno involuntario, exista una gran carga emocional para el asesino involuntario, que ya debe de tener bastante autopena y cargo de conciencia por hacer lo que ha hecho aun sin querer hacerlo...

En este caso o no habia involuntariedad, o la imprudencia era grande, mas luego la ausencia de ayuda, que es otro agravante.... no se, lo suyo es esperar a que se aclare todo y actue la justicia.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Cuanto retrasado. Es como si un camionero dice, me voy a llevar a ese enlantado



Para nada es igual, el enlatado se puede poner a 150 si quiere, el camionero no, por lo que difícilmente perjudicará la circulación el vehículo más pequeño.
Los ciclistas son vehículos circulando a 25km hora en vías de hasta 90km hora amigo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Ago 2022)

aber hestudiado física, concretamente apartado:

- un móvil de 1500 kg de masa vs otro móvil con 75 kg de masa


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Por qué no había coches, fin.



Buen razonamiento. Me recuerda al 
"Sí no salimos de casa sacava er viruh, fin"

Pero vamos que no te preocupes que con esta sociedad fuerte con el débil y débil con el fuerte, a la par que insolidaria e inhumana, pronto no habrá coches.

Suerte


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

hacer ciclismo en vias compartidas con coches es una absoluta LOCURA

es como jugar a los bolos pero tu ni el que lanza la bola ni la bola en si misma, eres el que recibe, es una locura
de crios siempre te decian: niño no te metas por la general con la bici
lo decian por algo


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), y se da a la fuga dejando al menos dos muertos, al tiempo que otros dos ciclistas presentan heridas de diversa consideración.
> 
> Según ha informado este domingo el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT), 5 patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, 5 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, 5 ambulancias y un helicóptero del Servicio Médico de Emergencias (SEM) se han desplazado hasta el lugar de los hechos.
> 
> ...



Jijiji... jiji solo soy una chica.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (21 Ago 2022)

ejke nos gustan las carreteras de montaña y en las subidas pues vamos taponando el tráfico a 5 por hora


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Y el tema es ir tragando humo, alquitrán del asfalto, polvillo de pastillas de freno...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> ejke nos gustan las carreteras de montaña y en las subidas pues vamos taponando el tráfico a 5 por hora



nunca los pillas subiendo una cuesta, eso esta clarisimo, tampoco los pillas a mas de 20 por hora ni de flay
y yo me pregunto: ¿no era mejor, mas barato y mas seguro salir a dar un paseo caminando de los de toda la vida?


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...



Yo no me los llevo, espero a que se los lleven los del tanatorio.


----------



## CommiePig (21 Ago 2022)

no hay Educación Vial, para ir en moto o bici en Españita

a las cifras de finados, me remito


----------



## EL BRAYAN (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), y se da a la fuga dejando al menos dos muertos, al tiempo que otros dos ciclistas presentan heridas de diversa consideración.
> 
> Según ha informado este domingo el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT), 5 patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, 5 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, 5 ambulancias y un helicóptero del Servicio Médico de Emergencias (SEM) se han desplazado hasta el lugar de los hechos.
> 
> ...



…y seguramente serían nueve putos gilipollas vestidos de colorines y circulando en pelotón por el puto medio del carril en plan “ Verano azul “.


----------



## el tio orquestas (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La carretera es de quien la paga.
> 
> Y los curritos tienen siempre prioridad porque estan pagando impuestos y ademas tienen bocas que alimentar.
> 
> ...



Claro, al hbalar de ciclistas siempre se os olvida que también curramos, ergo pagamos impuestos, y también tenemos coches, por lo que también pagamos impuestos.

Lo que dices son chorradas de trasnochado.


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Por cierto veo mucho bocachancla opinando muy agresivamente acerca de los ciclistas. Me gustaría que dieran sus opiniones y expresarán sus deseos en algún bar frecuentado por ciclistas.

A ver si tienen huevos. Pero va a ser que no.

Luego son los mismos que se quejan de que ya no hay respeto, ni valores y solo hay gentuza y violencia.

Como he dicho se preguntan porqué sus hijos no pueden jugar en las calles.

Lo dicho, mucho hijo de puta cobarde.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> no hay Educación Vial, para ir en moto o bici en Españita
> 
> a las cifras de finados, me remito



lo que no hay es gente que estuviese despierta en clase de fisica
por mucha educacion vial que haya, los accidentes ocurren
si eliges ponerte en la misma via con tus 75 kilos compartiendola con chismes de 1 tonelada, lo que falta no es educacion vial, es conocimientos basicos de fisica

ya es peligroso ir en coche porque siempre te puedes encontrar con uno haciendo el cabra, como para ponerte en una bici: es una locura, siempre ha sido una locura y siempre sera una locura


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Ago 2022)

Como la ley se lo permite y son tan subnormales van 2,3 en paralelo charlando tocando los cojones o por pueblos y capital por el medio jodiendo la circulación y luego va y se saltan el semáforo en rojo


----------



## GM:KL&33 (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El mundo no se para porque sea domingo.Amazon o repsol siguen repartiendo.
> 
> Yo hago mucha carretera porque vivo en el monte y no paro de ver a gilipollas en paralelo con sus bicis montando unas colas alucinantes.
> 
> ...



Tienes una teoría sólo porque te conviene esa teoría, si fueses ciclista serías de los que creen que la carretera es suya (entre otras cosas porque todos esos ciclistas pagan los mismos impuestos que tú).
Pero es más grave tu sentido ético con respecto a los impuestos.
Si la carretera fuera privada, tendrías razón, sólo circularía legalmente quien pagase por circular. 
Pero es pública, estatal, y lo que dices equivaldría a que nadie que no pague impuestos podría vivir en España.
Lo cual es absurdo. 
Entre otras cosas, porque el impuesto no es voluntario, lo cual hace injusto, no al que no lo pague, sino al impuesto.


----------



## Sr Julian (21 Ago 2022)

Putos ciclistas subnormales.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que no hay es gente que estuviese despierta en clase de fisica
> por mucha educacion vial que haya, los accidentes ocurren
> si eliges ponerte en la misma via con tus 75 kilos compartiendola con chismes de 1 tonelada, lo que falta no es educacion vial, es conocimientos basicos de fisica
> 
> ya es peligroso ir en coche porque siempre te puedes encontrar con uno haciendo el cabra, como para ponerte en una bici: es una locura, siempre ha sido una locura y siempre sera una locura



Pues entonces que prohíban todo lo que no pese más de 10 Toneladas, porque chocar en tu coche contra un camión también es una locura.


----------



## el tio orquestas (21 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Putos ciclistas subnormales.



Lo que quieres decir es putos paletos de mierda que cogen coches drogados y no saben ni conducir ni circular.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Por cierto veo mucho bocachancla opinando muy agresivamente acerca de los ciclistas. Me gustaría que dieran sus opiniones y expresarán sus deseos en algún bar frecuentado por ciclistas.
> 
> A ver si tienen huevos. Pero va a ser que no.
> 
> ...







En el bar xdddd


----------



## el ejpertoc (21 Ago 2022)

Esto ha sido hoy. Menuda cola han montado en la autovía


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al menos murieron haciendo lo que más les gustaba (sic).
> 
> Deberían prohibir ir en bici y moto por carretera. Son cientos de muertos al año sin sentido.



es que encima no tiene sentido la normativa
porque basicamente ellos y los tractores y cosechadoras y demas son los unicos vehiculos que pueden ir por la carretera a menos de la mitad de la velocidad de la via

pongamos una carretera con limite de 60
tu vas tan tranquilo a 50
te los encuentras a 20
eso es inseguro

cuando se trata de un tractor o alguna maquinaria agricola, la norma dice solo puedes ir por la carretera el trayecto minimo necesario para meterla en la finca donde vayas a trabajar, asi si no son contiguas las fincas puedes ir de una a otra, pero no usarla para ir a comprar el pan. Esto tiene logica: son peligrosos por la carretera por lo lentos que van y tienen que ir el minimo tiempo posible por ella
pero los ciclistas no, pueden dominguear a 20 por hora por carreteras hasta arriba de curvas y de vehiculos de toda clase
no tiene logica

y mira que a mi me la pela lo de que vayan despacio porque yo tambien voy mas despacio que el resto de la gente, y siempre espero a poder pasarlos teniendo mucha visibilidad para poder apartarme bien porque no voy con prisa nunca, pero nunca voy a entender lo del ciclismo
ademas es que para pedalear no necesitas ir por ciertos sitios, yo tenia una mountain bike de crio y en la puta vida me adelanta un camion porque nunca me meti por esos sitios, y mira que he andado en bici, que he llegado a gastar llantas de varias bicis de tanto andar


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Esto ha sido hoy. Menuda cola han montado en la autovía
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163470



Esos al menos se apartan al arcén...


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pues entonces que prohíban todo lo que no pese más de 10 Toneladas, porque chocar en tu coche contra un camión también es una locura.



¿tu entiendes que el del camion no va domingueando por ahi, no? ¿y que para llevarte las mercancias al mercadona no va por un camino de tierra?, vamos que no existe el concepto de "mountain camion" diseñado para ir por otros sitios si quiere el conductor


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿tu entiendes que el del camion no va domingueando por ahi, no? ¿y que para llevarte las mercancias al mercadona no va por un camino de tierra?, vamos que no existe el concepto de "mountain camion" diseñado para ir por otros sitios si quiere el conductor



Claro. Y tenemos que dejar las carreteras libres dependiendo de lo que tú consideres que es más o menos un uso justificado.

El camión del Mercadona, sí. Pero tú no podrás ir en coche a hacer la compra.

Vaya ideacas de doritero.


----------



## mapachën (21 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



No van a pasar 10 años para que el tráfico que tengamos sea el de los años 70... vete entrenando para tu transporte futuro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## veraburbu (21 Ago 2022)

Leed la noticia.
EL CONDUCTOR HA INVADIDO EL CARRIL CONTRARIO Y LOS HA ATROPELLADO.
Lo mismo podría haber chocado contra otro vehículo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Claro. Y tenemos que dejar las carreteras libres dependiendo de lo que tú consideres que es más o menos un uso justificado.
> 
> El camión del Mercadona, sí. Pero tú no podrás ir en coche a hacer la compra.
> 
> Vaya ideacas de doritero.



Yo podré ir con mi coche a donde me salga de los cojones, SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Ni los coches ni los camiones van a 20 por hora jodiendo un arcén.

Es ACOJONANTE el nivel de SUBNORMALIDAD e hijoputismo que tienen los MISERABLES follabicis para ir puteando a los currelas sin ton ni son.

Si vas en bici es para hacer deporte, te pegas a la esquinita y molestas lo mínimo posible, si quieres estar de charleta te vas al bar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Leed la noticia.
> EL CONDUCTOR HA INVADIDO EL CARRIL CONTRARIO Y LOS HA ATROPELLADO.
> Lo mismo podría haber chocado contra otro vehículo.



Invadió el arcen contrario?


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Leed la noticia.
> EL CONDUCTOR HA INVADIDO EL CARRIL CONTRARIO Y LOS HA ATROPELLADO.
> Lo mismo podría haber chocado contra otro vehículo.



La gran diferencia es que con un coche el accidente era seguro, con los ciclistas no. Los follabicis podrían haber evitado el accidente yendo en línea pegados al arcén, pero mola más dar la puta nota y putear al personal porque "la ley me lo permite".

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

Team GB decathlete Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for life in hospital


Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for his life after suffering a skull fracture and brain haemorrhage after a car knocked him off his bike. The crash occurred after he teased 'exciting news' online.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

*Team GB decathlete Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for life in hospital after suffering fractured skull and brain haemorrhage after a car knocked him off his bike*









Team GB decathlete Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for life in hospital


Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for his life after suffering a skull fracture and brain haemorrhage after a car knocked him off his bike. The crash occurred after he teased 'exciting news' online.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

Encuentran el coche que ha arrollado a ocho ciclistas abandonado en Martorell (Barcelona)


La policía local de Martorell (Barcelona) ha encontrado abandonado el coche con el que un...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Yo podré ir con mi coche a donde me salga de los cojones, SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> Ni los coches ni los camiones van a 20 por hora jodiendo un arcén.
> 
> ...



Y los ciclistas pueden ir por donde les salga de las pelotas, PUTO PAYASO SUBNORMAL.

En la carretera pueden circular tanto ciclistas, como coches de caballos, como tractores, como motocicletas con sidecar.

Y si no te gusta o desconoces el CÓDIGO DE CIRCULACIÓN, no conduzcas, puto ignorante.

Si quieres ir a trabajar, te coges el autobús.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Por cierto veo mucho bocachancla opinando muy agresivamente acerca de los ciclistas. Me gustaría que dieran sus opiniones y expresarán sus deseos en algún bar frecuentado por ciclistas.
> 
> A ver si tienen huevos. Pero va a ser que no.
> 
> ...



Hijos de la gran puta y cobardes sois los que puteais al personal escudados en los pistoleros del régimen.

Los primeros que demuestran una falta total y absoluta de respeto y valores son los follabicis.

MISERABLE HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## veraburbu (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Invadió el arcen contrario?



Eso pone aquí:



acitisuJ dijo:


> Según informan, *el titular es un vecino de Can'Amat en Sant Esteve Sesrovires y hay sospechas sobre el hijo*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Claro. Y tenemos que dejar las carreteras libres dependiendo de lo que tú consideres que es más o menos un uso justificado.
> 
> El camión del Mercadona, sí. Pero tú no podrás ir en coche a hacer la compra.
> 
> Vaya ideacas de doritero.



que te aporta ir a 20 kilometros hora, porque no vas a mas, en llano, porque no vas a subir una cuesta asturiana en la puta vida, y encima arriesgandote a que alguien se despiste y te mate, cuando puedes dar un paseo. Si ni siquiera tienen control de su aparato, si el motivo por el que no se para en los semaforos es porque el 99 por ciento ni saben guardar el equilibrio sin bajarse de la bici, ni saben subir a un bordillo

es un absoluto descontrol total, y luego van de victimas, como las feministas "hay me han violado me han violado" joder llevas 40 años votando al psoe, que se ha traido a toda africa, que cojones pensabas que iba a pasar!


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Team GB decathlete Ben Gregory, 31, is fighting for life in hospital after suffering fractured skull and brain haemorrhage after a car knocked him off his bike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Muere una joven en un nuevo accidente de tráfico mortal en Zamora*
*Dos personas han fallecido en Castilla y León en dos salidas de vía con posterior vuelco de los coches en los que viajaban | Otras dos mujeres han resultado heridas*

Muere una joven en un nuevo accidente de tráfico mortal en Zamora


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y los ciclistas pueden ir por donde les salga de las pelotas, PUTO PAYASO SUBNORMAL.
> 
> En la carretera pueden circular tanto ciclistas, como coches de caballos, como tractores, como motocicletas con sidecar.
> 
> ...



Jojojojojo rojo de mierda prohibiendo el vehículo privado, es que no falla.

Si pueden ir haciendo lo que les salga de las pelotas seguirán muriendo haciendo lo que les salga de las pelotas 

SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Ago 2022)

Una medalla para el conductor 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Hijos de la gran puta y cobardes sois los que puteais al personal escudados en los pistoleros del régimen.
> 
> Los primeros que demuestran una falta total y absoluta de respeto y valores son los follabicis.
> 
> ...



¿Los niños que montan en bici también? ¿Por qué te crees con el derecho de amenazar o de poner en riesgo la vida de otra persona?

Más humanidad y más respeto.

Y repito a todos los que deseáis alegremente la muerte a los demás, (como los tragacionistas, a los que no queríamos ponernos mascarilllas), a ver si tenéis huevos y dais vuestra opinión en frente de algún ciclista.

Repito mucho bocachancla, mucho hijo de la gran puta y mucho cobarde


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> que te aporta ir a 20 kilometros hora, porque no vas a mas, en llano, porque no vas a subir una cuesta asturiana en la puta vida, y encima arriesgandote a que alguien se despiste y te mate, cuando puedes dar un paseo. Si ni siquiera tienen control de su aparato, si el motivo por el que no se para en los semaforos es porque el 99 por ciento ni saben guardar el equilibrio sin bajarse de la bici, ni saben subir a un bordillo
> 
> es un absoluto descontrol total, y luego van de victimas, como las feministas "hay me han violado me han violado" joder llevas 40 años votando al psoe, que se ha traido a toda africa, que cojones pensabas que iba a pasar!



¿Y qué le aporta a un tractor ir a 15, cuando no va a llegar a la ciudad en la puta vida, y encima arriesgándose a que alguien resbale contra lo que va soltando y se mate, cuando puede ir a arar en mula? O mejor aún, cultivar insectos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

No. Los semáforos no se los pueden saltar.
Tú, tampoco. Luego no llores cuando tengan que echar serrín sobre tus restos y llevarse el amasijo de hierros en grúa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.



Ni semáforos y les dan igual tanto los vehículos como los peatones, ellos tienen sus propias normas. Me juego lo que quieras a que iban ocupando todo el carril y nada de favorecer el adelantamiento. Y para colmo tiene pinta que sería Domingo a las 9 de la mañana con la de borrachos que habrá a esas horas.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Y las bicis eléctricas trucadas? al menos los quad y motos de enduro las oyes llegar



Si ese es el problema... que les oyes llegar por el medio natural desde 6 pueblos de distancia y hueles su aceite desde 2...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Nadie dice que no lo sea, pero estamos hasta los huevos de los "pobrecitos ciclistas", cuando son ellos quienes provocan accidentes.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando tu madre tenga que buscar a tu verdadero padre para comunicárselo, no nos lo cuentes.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Leed la noticia.
> EL CONDUCTOR HA INVADIDO EL CARRIL CONTRARIO Y LOS HA ATROPELLADO.
> Lo mismo podría haber chocado contra otro vehículo.



El desconocimiento de cómo se debe circular es muy, muy grande en España.

Que los ciclistas vayan en grupeta es más seguro y hacen un favor a los coches. Él ciclista debe ir en grupeta y dar paso y volver a la fila cuando les pueden adelantar con seguridad.

Casi siempre el accidente se produce en un choque frontal porque los ciclistas o el ciclista va demasiado escorado a la derecha. Entonces el coche de atrás se confía y adelanta indebidamente sin visibilidad o en línea continua. Y se choca de frente contra otro ciclista o vehículo que está en el carril contrario.

Pero con tanto sociopata cobarde hijo de la gran puta entuendo que es complicado de entender


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

Niñato volviendo de marcha hasta las cejas y flipándose en una curva


----------



## veraburbu (21 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Vaya sangría en el techo joer


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> les oyes llegar *por el medio natural*



Hablas como una charo progre hasta arriba de Manasul.
Foto de tus tetas a la altura de la cintura o reporte.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> El desconocimiento de cómo se debe circular es muy, muy grande en España.
> 
> Que los ciclistas vayan en grupeta es más seguro y hacen un favor a los coches. Él ciclista debe ir en grupeta y dar paso y volver a la fila cuando les pueden adelantar con seguridad.
> 
> ...



Tu mensaje sí que está escorado a la derecha


----------



## Khazario (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>




Con los flancos de las gomas comidos... un cani flipado FIJO. De los que gustan de rotondear y se creen pilotos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

Castellbisbal, no La Bisbal.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Y que tú lo veas, con los ojos en la mano. Y le dices a tu padre, cuando lo conozcas, que le vuelva a regar el cuenco a tu vieja antes de que se le seque.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

gay noob


----------



## dalmore_12y (21 Ago 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Mis condolencias
> Pero hay que ser un poco imbécil, para ir en plan pelotón del tour de Francia, ocupando carriles enteros, en vías de doble sentido sin arcén, y con escasa visibilidad



Y un domingo por la mañana...con todos los pastilleros, borrachos, etc terminando una noche de fiesta.


----------



## cujo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



El Adam es coche de tía o de marica , 
Menuda hija de puta


----------



## Shingen (21 Ago 2022)

Esos ya no estorban más


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

2021 a llorar al ignore por cansino e insustancial.


----------



## Tackler (21 Ago 2022)

Siempre he dicho que la fuga de accidentes está muy poco penada. Solo tiene sentido si haces algo contra algún gitano, aunque no provoques daño a nadie como aquel celador en Sevilla muerto a balazos por casi atropellar a una niña gitana a la que no le pasó nada en los alrededores del hospital virgen del Rocío.


----------



## Javito68 (21 Ago 2022)

Ya tienen hasta el coche, y no tienen nombres?.

O ha sido politico o familiar de estos, o un imitador de farruquito, o quizas sea un amego o cobrizo!


----------



## Santirey (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Con los flancos de las gomas comidos... un cani flipado FIJO. De los que gustan de rotondear y se creen pilotos.



Me parece más bien coche de mujera importada. De esas que necesitan un cojín para ver por encima del volante.


----------



## FatalFary (21 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser muy retrasado para ir en bici por carretera con la cantidad de retrasados que hay al volante.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿Los niños que montan en bici también? ¿Por qué te crees con el derecho de amenazar o de poner en riesgo la vida de otra persona?
> 
> Más humanidad y más respeto.
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir SUBNORMAL HDLGP, los únicos cobardes sois las putas ratas que ponéis en peligro la vida de los demás y las vuestras (que me la suda) escudándoos en los pistoleros del régimen.

Y a qué viene la gilipollez de los niños??? SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> El desconocimiento de cómo se debe circular es muy, muy grande en España.
> 
> Que los ciclistas vayan en grupeta es más seguro y hacen un favor a los coches. Él ciclista debe ir en grupeta y dar paso y volver a la fila cuando les pueden adelantar con seguridad.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja festival del humor!!! Vete a reírte de tu puta madre, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dalmore_12y (21 Ago 2022)

Yo no consigo encontrar en el código de circulación el artículo donde dice que los ciclistas están exentos de cumplir con los "stop", siendo suficiente levantar la mano a modo disculpas mientras el conductor ve pasar todo un pelotón.

Lo veo cada fin de semana a dos calles de donde vivo y tb lo he sufrido en más de una ocasión.


----------



## spica (21 Ago 2022)

Que asco me dan los ciclistas molestando en el trafico.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


>



Bruuuuuuuuuutal 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (21 Ago 2022)

Si no ha salido el nombre todavía y tienen hasta el coche es porque ha sido una Charo.


a doble o nada.


----------



## Digamelon (21 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Cuantos asesinos que estan en la carcel atropellan a alguien con el coche?



Estar borracho es atenuante si vas a pié y matas a alguien


Estar borracho es un agravante conduces un coche y matas a alguien.

Es todo absurdo.

Las carreteras las paga el tráfico rodado pesado, que los ciclistas, que no generan ningún dinero al circular por esas mismas carreteras y sí contratiempos para el tráfico rodado que las sufraga, las usen como las usan también es absurdo.

Y luego está el hecho de que las leyes de la física son las que son, y que fácilmente te puefes ir a las ruedas de un camion, sin que el conductor del camión tenga culpa de nada.

Yo ya me siento inseguro yendo por carretera con moto grande y protecciones por todo el cuerpo, no me cabe en la cabeza en qué piensan los ciclistas de carretera. 

Si ya es peligroso ir en coche, que vas protegido por una estructura de metal y airbags...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Ago 2022)

Conozco esa carretera , pocas bajas hay para las que tendrían que haber .
Yo les prohibiria ir por la carretera a esos tocapelotas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece más bien coche de mujera importada. De esas que necesitan un cojín para ver por encima del volante.



Pero que se lo presta al hijo, porque es un nini.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> a las pistas forestales no se puede meter una bici que no sea mountain bike. Y a veces ni esas. Las de carretera las jodes en cero coma si las metes en algo que no sea asfalto. Soy ciclista y conductor desde hace décadas y jamás he hecho y casi que ni visto, sólo de forma excepcional, esas gilipolleces que dicen que hacen los ciclistas.



Lo siento, pero si solo has visto ocasionalmente hacer gilipolleces a ciclistas en España, es que mientes o que tienes un criterio muy laxo para considerar que un comportamiento es una gilipollez.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que ser muy retrasado para ir en bici por carretera con la cantidad de retrasados que hay al volante.



Yo hacía BTT siempre por montaña y alguna vez tuve que ir por carretera secundaria para enlazar unas rutas y qué mal lo pasé, no entiendo como la gente circula en bici por las carreteras por placer. Nunca más lo hice.


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir SUBNORMAL HDLGP, los únicos cobardes sois las putas ratas que ponéis en peligro la vida de los demás y las vuestras (que me la suda) escudándoos en los pistoleros del régimen.
> 
> Y a qué viene la gilipollez de los niños??? SUBNORMAL
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



¿Por qué cuando éramos niños podíamos jugar en la calle e ir en bici tranquilamente de pueblo en pueblo?

¿Por qué no hay más respeto y civismo?


----------



## FatalFary (21 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Yo hacía BTT siempre por montaña y alguna vez tuve que ir por carretera secundaria para enlazar unas rutas y qué mal lo pasé, no entiendo como la gente circula en bici por las carreteras por placer. Nunca más lo hice.



Esto. A mí jamás se me ocurriría ir en bici por carretera porque conduciendo en coche he visto de todo. Es jugarse la vida, literalmente.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Debería prohibirse circular en bicicleta por donde circulan vehículos a motor.
> 
> Y TAMBIEN DEBERIA PROHIBIRSE QUE CIRCULEN VEHÍCULOS A MOTOR POR DONDE TIENEN QUE CIRCULAR BICICLETAS.
> 
> Estoy HARTO de ver coches en vías verdes u otras vías para ciclistas, muy harto.



Y una polla ! Yo me meto con el todo terreno por donde me sale de los cojones y tu te apartas o te empotro con el mataburras


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La gente no sabe convivir y cuando pasa algo son ellos los que salen perdiendo. Y si se junta un pelotón de 2 ciclistas ocupando toda la carretera hablando mientras dejan el arcen de 1 metro libre... poco les pasa.



No sabe ni convivir ni conducir


----------



## perrosno (21 Ago 2022)

Conductor o conductora dice el OP.
Y si ha sido un conductore?

De paso comento que los seres de luz, valoran muy poco su vida.
No iría en bici por donde veo a muchos ni aunque me pagaran.


----------



## bullish consensus (21 Ago 2022)

Pensé q eran patinetes y se me ha puesto tiesa


----------



## Nigury (21 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> A ver pandilla de cuñados IR EN PARALELO ESTA PERMITIDO.
> DEJAR DE COMER DORITOS POSTEAR GILIPOLLECES Y HACED ALGO DE BICI PUTOS OBESOS



ORILLÁNDOSE TODO LO POSIBLE A LA DERECHA DE LA VÍA Y *EN FILA DE A DOS* Y NO PUDIENDO HACERLO EN TRAMOS SIN VISIBILIDAD (COMO CURVAS O CAMBIOS DE RASANTE) O CUANDO FORMEN AGLOMERACIONES DE TRAFICO.

Así es como se debe circular en paralelo:





Y aun podrían ir un poco mas a la derecha, pero sirve para ilustrar.

----

Y no como van algunos que el de la derecha teniendo un arcén de metro y medio va a la izquierda de la linea del arcén, y el de la derecha pegado a la linea central de separación de carril.

U otros que como quieren ir dándole a la sin hueso van 4 en paralelo como por ejemplo estos:


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Yo obligaría a quien quiere conducir, a pasar un mes en el hospital de parapléjicos de Toledo, para que aprendan las consecuencias de sus actos.
> 
> Muchos se sienten protegidos por la carrocería y creen que pueden imponerse al resto por la fuerza.



A ciclistas y motoristas también les obligaría. Además, llevar matrícula y seguro.


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> ORILLÁNDOSE TODO LO POSIBLE A LA DERECHA DE LA VÍA Y *EN FILA DE A DOS* Y NO PUDIENDO HACERLO EN TRAMOS SIN VISIBILIDAD (COMO CURVAS O CAMBIOS DE RASANTE) O CUANDO FORMEN AGLOMERACIONES DE TRAFICO.
> 
> Así es como se debe circular en paralelo:
> 
> ...



A efectos prácticos es mucho más seguro la forma de circular de la foto dos, que la de la uno.

Ya lo he explicado. Cuando el ciclista va excesivamente orillado a la derecha, el vehículo de atrás se confía y adelanta en línea continua o sin visibilidad y se produce un choque frontal con otro vehículo o un volantazo a derechas que arrolla al grupo.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ago 2022)

Las bicicletas deberían prohibirse fuera de los bicicletódromos. No puede estar todo el mundo pendiente de una peña en mallas que necesita desnudarse entera para cagar entre unos helechos. Esto ha llegado demasiado lejos.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

electric0 dijo:


> No me se las penas para cada delito, pero esta claro que un homicidio involuntario no es lo mismo que un homicidio por imprudencia, que otro premeditado.......
> 
> Lo normal es que en uno involuntario, exista una gran carga emocional para el asesino involuntario, que ya debe de tener bastante autopena y cargo de conciencia por hacer lo que ha hecho aun sin querer hacerlo...
> 
> En este caso o no habia involuntariedad, o la imprudencia era grande, mas luego la ausencia de ayuda, que es otro agravante.... no se, lo suyo es esperar a que se aclare todo y actue la justicia.



Si el tío iba drogado o borracho, debería ir a la cárcel muchos años, indemnizar a las víctimas y no volver a conducir en 10 años.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ciclistas y motoristas también les obligaría. Además, llevar matrícula y seguro.



Y a peatones y follaperros. Además de llevar matrícula y seguro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Las bicicletas deberían prohibirse fuera de los bicicletódromos. No puede estar todo el mundo pendiente de una peña en mallas que necesita desnudarse entera para cagar entre unos helechos. Esto ha llegado demasiado lejos.



Y los coches fuera de los circuitos. No puede estar todo el mundo dejándole la carretera a gente que va en coche a trabajar, o hacer la compra o de turismo. Que vayan andando o en autobús.


----------



## MrDanger (21 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En mi época íbamos en fila india y por el arcén
> 
> Años he andado yo así en bici, desde bien pequeño.
> 
> Y ni un susto me he llevado, oiga.



Muchas carreteras no tienen arcén. 

Por las que tienen mucho tráfico no se me ocurriría meterme, con o sin arcén. 

Por otro lado, los domingos por la mañana vuelven a su casa los borrachos que han estado toda la noche de juerga.


----------



## biba ecuador (21 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Siempre me parecerá una puta locura ir en bicicleta por carreteras en las que van vehículos a gran velocidad. Una puta locura.
> 
> Con la de campo y sendas que hay en España para ir en bicicleta y tienen que aficionarse a ir por carreteras comiendo humo y jugándose la vida.



Pero no te ve nadie

Lo que buscan los cincuentones amorcillaos yendo por la carretera, es que les vea todo el mundo.

Exhibir la bici de carbono de 8.000 € que se ha comprado gracias a Cofidis


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Estar borracho es atenuante si vas a pié y matas a alguien
> 
> 
> Estar borracho es un agravante conduces un coche y matas a alguien.
> ...



El ciclista tambien puede ser camionero, youtuber, mamporrero, CEO del IBEX, agente forestal o prostituto. El ciclista puede tener dos motos, dos coches y una autocaravana y pagar impuestos por todos ellos. El ciclista a veces sera peaton y probablemebte tambien sea automovilista y/o motero, autobusero, camionero o patinetero.

Lo que a ti te quepa en la cabeza es intrascendente a la hora de legislar derechos y libertades de la gente, maxime cuando es obvio que calificas a las personas como si solo pudiesen ser una cosa en la vida... lo cual denota el sectarismo y cortedad de miras desde los que opinas en este asunto, dando y quitando derechos segun lo que cada cual este haciendo en cada momento, como si la vida fuese una fotografia y no un video larguisimo a muchos fps.

Yo he hecho ciclismo... de carretera y de montaña solo y con compañia, he escalado con y sin cuerda acompañado y en solitario, he hecho muchas cosas que a ti quiza no te quepan en la cabeza... pero me la suda donde te quepan y donde no, quiero LIBERTAD para escoger lo que decido arriesgarme.
Tu opcion de ir en moto es considerada imprudente y temeraria por mucha gente. Promueve tu hoy la prohibicion de ir en bicicleta por carretera o la desproteccion legal de quien lo haga si quieres, que cuando mañana alguien promueva eso mismo contra tu opcion de ir en moto, no me encontrara a mi como opositor a su postura; merecido lo tendras.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y a peatones y follaperros. Además de llevar matrícula y seguro.



Las personas llevan el DNI y si provocan un accidente deben responder de él. Antiguamente te multaban si cruzabas fuera de los pasos de peatones.
Los perros se han de asegurar, normalmente con el seguro de hogar, y si es de raza peligrosa, con un seguro específico.


----------



## tartesius (21 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



Si no pueden circular de forma continua a la mitad de la velocidad máxima de la vía debería ser así, como ocurre con los otros vehículos.

Pero estos son una especie protegida por el nom, como trans, moros, bolleras, feminazis... Entonces tienen todos los derechos y ninguna obligación


----------



## skinnyemail (21 Ago 2022)

Como al final sea una mujer no ceno en una semana


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Ago 2022)

Han localizado el coche


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163602
> 
> Han localizado el coche




Parece el coche de una mujer


----------



## zirick (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Parece el coche de una mujer


----------



## Descuernacabras (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163602
> 
> Han localizado el coche




Ufff estos minicoches con forma de huevecillo suelen ser conducidos por mujeras. Como sea una hembra la responsable, ya se encargarán los Mass Mierda de intentar ocultar su identidad y Jenaro en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Matrícula HP


----------



## Señormerigueder (21 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> A partir de ahora, este hilo va a ir de ver quién se inventa la mejor historia.



A ver cretino hijo de mil padres aunque dudo que sepas quién es, yo tengo que viajar mucho por diferentes razones, y veo absolutamente de todo en la carretera. Pero no tengo porque dar explicaciones de lo que veo y cuándo lo veo.
Ahora, acabo de contestar a un hijodeputa, por ejemplo.


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163602
> 
> Han localizado el coche



La matricula es HP... muy adecuada.


----------



## Hulagu (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...



Otro maricón amenazando con violar a tíos.....Será pagando, porque de otra manera...chapero.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Otro maricón amenazando con violar a tíos.....Será pagando, porque de otra manera...chapero.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Ago 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Si no pueden circular de forma continua a la mitad de la velocidad máxima de la vida debería ser así, como ocurre con los otros vehículos.
> 
> *Pero estos son una especie protegida por el nom, como trans, moros, bolleras, feminazis... Entonces tienen todos los derechos y ninguna obligación*



Correcto y todos tienen el mismo fin, destruir al hombre blanco occidental, y con la bici en carretera ya se destruye el solito.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163602
> 
> Han localizado el coche



De donde has sacado la foto ?


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Ha muerto otro de los ciclistas atropellados. Osea, 3 muertos.


----------



## sikBCN (21 Ago 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.



no generalices, los ciclistas no son un colectivo y no pertenecen a ningun grupo organizado.

descansen en paaz, espero que los muertos hayan sido moros.


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

*Al estar el coche en un proceso de compraventa, localizar a la persona que lo conducía es más complicado,* ya que la persona que figura como propietaria no es la que conducía el vehículo








Tres ciclistas muertos, otro herido y un coche fugado: el balance del terrible accidente de Castellbisbal


Una de las víctimas, que había resultado herida de gravedad y ha sido trasladada hasta el Hospital de Bellvitge, ha muerto.




elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## jkaza (21 Ago 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.



No sé si serán mayoría o minoría, pero sí que han conseguido que la gente odie a todos los que van en bici o van con perros.


----------



## Kalanders (21 Ago 2022)

Carreteras forradas de cámaras, testigos, el vulgo con al menos un mvl en el bolsillo para cuadrar quién pasa por x punto en y momento etc etc etc y ¿no lo van a encontrar?

No sé Rick...


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando era más joven y circulaba a diario en moto, tenía unos 12 km de ruta de casa a mi trabajo, y tenía la opción de coger la autovía o la carretera nacional.
Pues cuando llovía fuerte JAMÁS se me ocurría bajar por la autovía en la moto, porque sabía que el riesgo de caer era más alto y de que te atropellasen a causa de ello era todavía más alto -poca visibilidad, menor adherencia, frenada mucho más larga..." en fin, circular en bicicleta por la misma vía y a una velocidad extremadamente más lenta que el resto de vehículos me parece demencial.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2022)

Kalanders dijo:


> Carreteras forradas de cámaras, testigos, el vulgo con al menos un mvl en el bolsillo para cuadrar quién pasa por x punto en y momento etc etc etc y ¿no lo van a encontrar?
> 
> No sé Rick...



Claro que lo van a encontrar.

Pero en estos casos, suelen dejar que se líen y se inculpen ellos solos.


----------



## DEREC (21 Ago 2022)

Les ha embestido de frente invadiendo el carril contrario. Asi que todo el argumento de "ej que iban comentando el partido en fila de a 4" se os ha caido.


----------



## Karlb (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Parece el coche de una mujer





Descuernacabras dijo:


> Ufff estos minicoches con forma de huevecillo suelen ser conducidos por mujeras. Como sea una hembra la responsable, ya se encargarán los Mass Mierda de intentar ocultar su identidad y Jenaro en la medida de lo posible.



Hasta ahora solo he podido encontrar un comentario que cuenta que el coche está a nombre de un hombre que vive a unos 15 kilómetros del lugar del siniestro y que se sospecharía del hijo. Si no es un invent pondré el comentario.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Hasta ahora solo he podido encontrar un comentario que cuenta que el coche está a nombre de un hombre que vive a unos 15 kilómetros del lugar del siniestro y que se sospecharía del hijo. Si no es un invent pondré el comentario.



en proceso de compraventa he leído


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ago 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Les ha embestido de frente invadiendo el carril contrario. Asi que todo el argumento de "ej que iban comentando el partido en fila de a 4" se os ha caido.



Una cosa no quita la otra...
No se puede ir matando gente por la cara, pero es cierto que es un riesgo muy grande circular de esa manera con dinámicas tan diferentes...un reventón, un desmayo, y el coche va sin control y se puede cargar a los ciclistas...

En fin, una desgracia


----------



## Karlb (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Al estar el coche en un proceso de compraventa, localizar a la persona que lo conducía es más complicado,* ya que la persona que figura como propietaria no es la que conducía el vehículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un “vendo opel corsa” de manual.


----------



## weyler (21 Ago 2022)

estoy tan hasta los huevos de los ciclistas que estas noticias me la sudan


----------



## Ignatius (21 Ago 2022)

Ejjj queee yo tengo derecho a ir en bici por la carreteraaa porqueee ejj queee.

Que sí, pero esto es como el "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa", ireno tiene derecho a llegar a casa borracha cruzándose sola el peor barrio de la ciudad a las 3 de la mañana, pero eso se lo cuentas al mojamé de turno, que seguro que le parece cojonudo. Aunque se "tenga derecho", ¿No sería más sensato evitar la ocasión y evitar el peligro?

Vamos, a mí no se me pasaría por la cabeza hacer ciertas cosas aunque la ley me lo permita.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

vehículo estaba siendo probado por comprador, titular dice desconocer datos del comprador


----------



## Mark_ (21 Ago 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Ejjj queee yo tengo derecho a ir en bici por la carreteraaa porqueee ejj queee.
> 
> Que sí, pero esto es como el "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa", ireno tiene derecho a llegar a casa borracha cruzándose sola el peor barrio de la ciudad a las 3 de la mañana, pero eso se lo cuentas al mojamé de turno, que seguro que le parece cojonudo. Aunque se "tenga derecho", ¿No sería más sensato evitar la ocasión y evitar el peligro?
> 
> Vamos, a mí no se me pasaría por la cabeza hacer ciertas cosas aunque la ley me lo permita.



Hace mucho tiempo que la lógica y la prudencia no existe en España.

Nadie está exento de ocurrirle una desgracia, pero algunos parece que lo van buscando.


----------



## Ciclosano (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vehículo estaba siendo probado por comprador, titular dice desconocer datos del comprador



Y claro el comprador ha aparecido por arte de magia sentado en el coche. Ni contacto por teléfono, ni por mail ni nada...


----------



## furia porcina (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


>



Para adelantar a este grupo y dejar metro y medio lo más probable es que te salgas de la carretera por el carril contrario.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

quiero creer que a estas horas ya saben quien es y sólo están esperando que se entregue y confiese


----------



## elviejo (21 Ago 2022)

No, no. Lo que yo digo me lo dice el sentido común y la experiencia, no la Ley

Presupones cosas pero se te ve buena gente.

Saludos. Y cuidado con la cuarta. Suerte


----------



## pegaso (21 Ago 2022)

carcoma dijo:


> Ir estorbando por la carretera, entraña sus peligros,
> que duda cabe.



Espero que te encuentres con un tractor y un apero de dos metros de cuchillas y pruebes el peligro.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Ago 2022)

¿Sabes cuándo no pasa? Cuando el asesino no coge el coche.

A mi prima la mató un asesino con coche que se subió a la acera y se la llevó por delante. Y no solo la mató a ella, sus padres también murieron ese día..

Tenéis la misma manera de razonar que los proetarras, que cada vez que ETA mataba, culpaban a la víctima diciendo "algo habrá hecho".


----------



## Pocholovsky (21 Ago 2022)

Veo bien lo de matricula y seguro. Ha de ser algo muy barato eso si, pues ya esta bien de meter impuestos a saco a todo. Conozco un caso de primera mano de un grupo de ciclistas que hace algo asi como 6 años por su culpa una señora mayor cruzando la calle se fue al suelo, y pese a que lo vieron salieron escopeteados. Luego me enteré de que un coche los siguió, y era porque salian del bar de almorzar, y llevaban una cogorza de cuidado. Les hicieron la prueba de alcohol y dieron todos positivo. Uno de ellos se declaró culpable y tuvo que indemnizar a la señora. Con matricula y seguro todo hubiera sido algo mas facil.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

O sea,

(a) Carretera C-243c en bajada pronunciada, un solo carril por sentido, sin arcen, sin visibilidad.







(b) Pelotoncillo de lycrosos confiados ocupando el total del ancho de la via a 9-10 km/h situados justo despues de la curva cerrada sin visibilidad.

(c) Coche que viene bajando y entra a la curva a 100 km/h y no se espera la sorpresa multicolor. Pega frenazo y pierde el control.

a+b+c = catástrofe.

_*Darwin's





Seal of*_
*Approval*


----------



## Ces25 (21 Ago 2022)

Circular en bici por carretera compartiendo espacio con vehículos a motor es el deporte más EXTREMO Y RADICAL que conozco.



DEP los fallecidos.


----------



## snoopi (21 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra...
> No se puede ir matando gente por la cara, pero es cierto que es un riesgo muy grande circular de esa manera con dinámicas tan diferentes...un reventón, un desmayo, y el coche va sin control y se puede cargar a los ciclistas...
> 
> En fin, una desgracia



Los accidentes ocurren cuando hay al menos, DOS anomalias o dos que incumplen normas basicas de seguridad.

Una es el ciclista, SIEMPRE van en peloton y a su bola.

El del coche se despistaria, iria algo bebido o lo que sea y se los llevo. Sin mas.

Las semana pasada iba hacia un parque natural y me encuentro a dos anormales en bici, por una carretera q pasan dos coches justos, por el medio de la misma
Les pitas y se cabrean.

Mas adelante, nos encontramos en el parking. "que ellos tienen derecho a ir por el puto medio de la carretera", les dices que no y encima se cabrean.

si los pillas en la curva con algo de velocidad y en ese momento miras la radio o al crio o a la mujer o lo que sea, ADIOS

No caen mas por que los de los coches van con mil ojos


----------



## snoopi (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Esta muy feo la verdad. Con las cámaras de tráfico lo cogen rápido si es que algún globero no llevaba ya una…



O no.....Hay muchisima gente a la que jamas pillan.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Ahi se aplicó el pussypass la perspectiva de genero. Como sea maromo no va a salir tan bien.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Espero que te encuentres con un tractor y un apero de dos metros de cuchillas y pruebes el peligro.



El tractor y todos los aperos que quiera llevar tienen que moverse, estan en SU casa, que las carreteras rurales no se han hecho para goce de urbanitas en Lycra, sino para uso de los vecinos del pueblo, con o sin tractor.

Me los he encontrado y adelantado a miles y van bastante mas rapidos que los ciclistas (25 con remolque/40 sin remolque).

No son un problema, los ciclistas sí.


----------



## Sciascia (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O sea,
> 
> (a) Carretera C-243c en bajada pronunciada, un solo carril por sentido, sin arcen, sin visibilidad.
> 
> ...



Si la bajada es pronunciada, fácilmente entrarán a la curva a 60 por hora y no pueden ir a 9 o 10 por hora tras ella. Si la bajada es pronunciada, el pelotón se estira, no hay un paquete de corredores tras la curva. Si la bajada es pronunciada, se sigue dando pedales tras la curva para aguantar el plato o el 50 x 11 durante más tiempo. 
La historia tal y como la cuentas no es cierta.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vehículo estaba siendo probado por comprador, titular dice desconocer datos del comprador



Joder, por contarle bola a los picoletos que no quede. Si fuera cierto, tendria el movil o el mail del supuesto comprador, asi como los datos de la web.


----------



## pepecling (21 Ago 2022)

Tener a coches y bicicletas en los mismos lugares es el equivalente de esto:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O sea,
> 
> (a) Carretera C-243c en bajada pronunciada, un solo carril por sentido, sin arcen, sin visibilidad.
> 
> ...



si claro, por eso no te paras y abandonas el coche en un pueblo de al lado, encima el coche esta en un proceso de compraventa, con lo cual no es tu coche habitual.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> Si la bajada es pronunciada, fácilmente entrarán a la curva a 60 por hora y no pueden ir a 9 o 10 por hora tras ella. Si la bajada es pronunciada, el pelotón se estira, no hay un paquete de corredores tras la curva. Si la bajada es pronunciada, se sigue dando pedales tras la curva para aguantar el plato o el 50 x 11 durante más tiempo.
> La historia tal y como la cuentas no es cierta.



Pues por algo frenaron. Al poco hay un cruce con semaforos, dado alcance del accidente es necesario que fueran muy frenados. A ver, por muy habil que sea un conductor, llevarse nueve ciclistas de un golpe no se puede hacer si no van muy empacados y lentos. Como bien dices en un pelotón estirado no habria tantos ciclistas amoñecados, como mucho dos o tres.


----------



## Digamelon (21 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El ciclista tambien puede ser camionero, youtuber, mamporrero, CEO del IBEX, agente forestal o prostituto. El ciclista puede tener dos motos, dos coches y una autocaravana y pagar impuestos por todos ellos. El ciclista a veces sera peaton y probablemebte tambien sea automovilista y/o motero, autobusero, camionero o patinetero.
> 
> Lo que a ti te quepa en la cabeza es intrascendente a la hora de legislar derechos y libertades de la gente, maxime cuando es obvio que calificas a las personas como si solo pudiesen ser una cosa en la vida... lo cual denota el sectarismo y cortedad de miras desde los que opinas en este asunto, dando y quitando derechos segun lo que cada cual este haciendo en cada momento, como si la vida fuese una fotografia y no un video larguisimo a muchos fps.
> 
> ...



Sí creo que hay que prohibir ir en bicicleta de carretera por la carretera por donde pasan camiones, como está prohibido ir a pie por la autopista.

A diferencia de las bicicletas, las motos no entorpecen la circulación de vehículos pesados porque van a la misma velocidad.

Eso por un lado. Por el otro creo que estaría bien crear carreteras asfaltadas sólo para ciclistas y patinetes, eso sí, sufragadas por la actividad económica propia de bicicletas y patinetes.

Lo que tengo clarísimo es que bicicletas y camiones no tienen que compartir la misma vía, como no la comparten los coches y los trenes.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Ago 2022)

¿Qué es una "grupeta"?
Ya lo he leído varias veces x aquí pero el Drae dice que no existe. 
¿Qué significa? ¿no hay palabra en español?


----------



## veraburbu (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues por algo frenaron. Al poco hay un cruce con semaforos, dado alcance del accidente es necesario que fueran muy frenados. A ver, por muy habil que sea un conductor, llevarse nueve ciclistas de un golpe no se puede hacer si no van muy empacados y lentos. Como bien dices en un pelotón estirado no habria tantos ciclistas amoñecados, como mucho dos o tres.



Pero que el coche invadió el carril contrario. Los atropelló de frente.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El ciclista tambien puede ser camionero, youtuber, mamporrero, CEO del IBEX, agente forestal o prostituto. El ciclista puede tener dos motos, dos coches y una autocaravana y pagar impuestos por todos ellos. El ciclista a veces sera peaton y probablemebte tambien sea automovilista y/o motero, autobusero, camionero o patinetero.
> 
> Lo que a ti te quepa en la cabeza es intrascendente a la hora de legislar derechos y libertades de la gente, maxime cuando es obvio que calificas a las personas como si solo pudiesen ser una cosa en la vida... lo cual denota el sectarismo y cortedad de miras desde los que opinas en este asunto, dando y quitando derechos segun lo que cada cual este haciendo en cada momento, como si la vida fuese una fotografia y no un video larguisimo a muchos fps.
> 
> ...



Se pueden construir con los impuestos carriles bici interurbanos para los ciclistas. Si se incluyen de entrada en los presupuestos de obra publica son migajas comparado con lo que cuesta el firme para vehiculos a motor.

En Holanda puedes ir a donde te salga de los cojones sin salirte del carril bici. Vas seguro, con un firme bueno para las finas bandas de rodadura de las bicis incluso en mojado y un despiste no significa acabar bajo un camión, el mayor peligro es que te la des con un escuter limitao o con otro ciclista y la cosa no pase de unos rayones en la pintura.

Eso si, si te pillan con la bici en una via de coches pasando del carril bici son 150 pavos de multa.

Ves cantidad de ciclistas asi en plan hiperlycroso y con bicis de 20.000 a toda pastilla por el carril bici, asi que tan malo no va a ser.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Ago 2022)

Dicen que ya han localizado a la persona del coche, pero no dan detalles, debe de ser por secreto de sumario.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Pero que el coche invadió el carril contrario. Los atropelló de frente.



Ok, no lo sabia, esto ya coge forma: quiere decir que ellos venian de subida por la salida de la curva del final de la cuesta abajo, como para empezar a subir y el coche los embistió de frente. Es decir, que estaban en la ubicación que ocupa el coche y la furgo en esta toma.







El coche iria pasado de velocidad, freno tarde y se fue de manos por la tangente. Suele pasar en rectas con mucha pendiente que terminan en curva.

Si hubiera sido el coche habria sido un accidente serio, pero al ser ciclistas sin ningun tipo de protección estructural, es muerte o mutilación segura.

Sin duda en un velodromo o en un carril bici separado de toda carretera no les habria pasado, pero ponerse en peligro ellos y a los demas es un derecho constitucional de los ciclistas.

Hay que hacer algo serio con los carriles bici en España, vale que no somos el pais mas plano del mundo, pero en 7 años no va poder permitirse un coche ni dios y habra bicis para todo, como en china.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

pudiera ser que alguno de los ciclistas invadiera el carril contrario, dicen....


----------



## bebe (21 Ago 2022)

Han encontrado su sangre en el coche, saben a qué familia pertenece aunque éstos guardan silencio. Huele a etnia de la que dice que les criminalizamos sin motivo.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, por contarle bola a los picoletos que no quede. Si fuera cierto, tendria el movil o el mail del supuesto comprador, asi como los datos de la web.



entiendo que si, raro sería que móvil de comprador fuese de usar y tirar....tiene que estar identificado al 100%,otra cosa es dar con él


----------



## Trollaco del copón (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Héroes sin capa



Ciertamente, habría que caparlo


----------



## Sciascia (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues por algo frenaron. Al poco hay un cruce con semaforos, dado alcance del accidente es necesario que fueran muy frenados. A ver, por muy habil que sea un conductor, llevarse nueve ciclistas de un golpe no se puede hacer si no van muy empacados y lentos. Como bien dices en un pelotón estirado no habria tantos ciclistas amoñecados, como mucho dos o tres.



Pero entonces, hubiera pasado lo mismo con un coche parado o un peatón en el paso de cebra. Una conductora salvaje baja a 100 por donde hay que ir a 50 y se lleva por delante lo que encuentra... Cuando andaba en moto siempre me paraba en los semáforos a la derecha del todo, tenía ucho miedo a los alcances.


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Hay uno crítico, aparte de los 2 fallecidos

y en jerez de la frontera ha habido otro accidente con ciclistas por medio y 2 fallecidos también.

Total 4 ciclistas,fallecidos este fin de semana +el qué está crítico


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay uno crítico, aparte de los 2 fallecidos
> 
> y en jerez de la frontera ha habido otro accidente con ciclistas por medio y 2 fallecidos también.
> 
> Total 4 ,fallecidos este fin de semana +el qué está crítico



Cuantos mueren al año? Por curiosidad... a ver si ahora nos quieren inundar de estas noticias o es casualidad


----------



## sirpask (21 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



Pues no, lo que deberian es hacer psicotécnicos mas duros. Que inutiles empastillados no puedan conducir.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Cuantos mueren al año? Por curiosidad... a ver si ahora nos quieren inundar de estas noticias o es casualidad



Ciclistas? Ni idea pero siempre cae uno u otro como moteros y conductores de coches y peatones


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Ago 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> De donde has sacado la foto ?





Gotthard dijo:


> Ok, no lo sabia, esto ya coge forma: quiere decir que ellos venian de subida por la salida de la curva del final de la cuesta abajo, como para empezar a subir y el coche los embistió de frente. Es decir, que estaban en la ubicación que ocupa el coche y la furgo en esta toma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163772
> 
> ...



Venía fundiento y borracho, me juego medio dedo


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> Pero entonces, hubiera pasado lo mismo con un coche parado o un peatón en el paso de cebra. Una conductora salvaje baja a 100 por donde hay que ir a 50 y se lleva por delante lo que encuentra... Cuando andaba en moto siempre me paraba en los semáforos a la derecha del todo, tenía ucho miedo a los alcances.



Y bien que hacias. A mi se me llevo puesto un niñato estando yo parado en un semaforo. Menos mal que la tenia en punto muerto y sin agarrar el manillar, porque rode como muñeco de trapo por encima del capo y el techo y cai por detras sin hacerme daño.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y bien que hacias. A mi se me llevo puesto un niñato estando yo parado en un semaforo. Menos mal que la tenia en punto muerto y sin agarrar el manillar, porque rode como muñeco de trapo por encima del capo y el techo y cai por detras sin hacerme daño.



En moto a veces antes que quedarte parado en una cola es mejor hacer una pirula y quitarte de en medio, o en los semáforos ponerte el primero o en un lado, doy fe


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Venía fundiento y borracho, me juego medio dedo



Con una curva tan mal puesta no hace falta. Con ir un poco pasao de velocidad la inercia hace el resto del trabajo.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> En moto a veces antes que quedarte parado en una cola es mejor hacer una pirula y quitarte de en medio, o en los semáforos ponerte el primero o en un lado, doy fe



Absolutamente si.,


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ciclistas? Ni idea pero siempre cae uno u otro como moteros y conductores de coches y peatones



*36 ciclistas fallecidos en 2020*
No se puede decir lo mismo en el caso de los *ciclistas* fallecidos, que experimentaron un *leve descenso del 10% con 36 muertos*, cuatro menos que en 2019. Esto puede deberse al *auge de la bici como medio de transporte*, y no solo como práctica deportiva, que también ha experimentado un notable crecimiento. Eso explicaría que *13 ciclistas de los 36 fallecidos en 2020 (un 36% del total) no llevaban casco*, según datos de la DGT.








Las muertes de ciclistas, las que menos caen en España en 2020


Por primera vez desde que se tienen registros de las víctimas mortales en accidentes de tráfico en España se ha bajado de los 1.000 fallecimientos en un año, el que acaba de conclu




www.marca.com





Por eso lo decía, estos no dan puntada sin hilo, si están sacando estas noticias en los mass mierda es por que van a legislar algo... me lo huelo

36 en 2020 y hubo confinamiento, y cero noticias...


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

Ahora dicen que el tercer ciclista que supuestamente había muerto está vivo, aunque muy grave


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ahora dicen que el tercer ciclista que supuestamente había muerto está vivo, aunque muy grave



Ese amocha si está muy grave, esperemos que no


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Venía fundiento y borracho, me juego medio dedo



O hasta arriba de coca.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Venía fundiento y borracho, me juego medio dedo



A lo mejor es el travelo @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL que se pensaba que eran fachas


----------



## spica (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vehículo estaba siendo probado por comprador, titular dice desconocer datos del comprador




Una trola como un castillo.
Pero aun asi se le puede pedir la responsabilidad civil, 400.000 euros no se los quita nadie.


----------



## bebe (21 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163790



Ahora dirá que no se enteró del impacto o que pensó que era un perro.


----------



## spica (21 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Venía fundiento y borracho, me juego medio dedo



Y ganarias.

Eso de darse a la fuga y despues aparecer otro contando una milonga es poco frecuente pero ya se ha visto mas veces.

El atropellador iba a dar positivo o iba fuera de la norma por lo que le caeria un homicidio imprudente como poco, de esta forma tratan de cerrar el tema penal .


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Huele a coche robado


----------



## César Borgia (21 Ago 2022)

Tiene que ser de la familia de la titular, según El Periódico ya tienen identificada a la familia a la cual pertenece el conductor mañana harán pruebas biológicas .................. aparte de las cámaras de trafico....

" El choque ha sido muy violento, tanto que en el interior del vehículo hay cristales y sangre. Recoger esas muestras, sobre todo las biológicas, será decisivo para identificar al sospechoso porque existen pocas dudas ya del entorno familiar al cual pertenece. "









Los Mossos arrestan al conductor fugado que ha matado a dos ciclistas en Castellbisbal


Se teme por la salud de un tercer hombre herido en uno de los peores accidentes con ciclistas en Catalunya




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Ago 2022)

Radio patio me informa que ha sido una mujera. Y si es el Adam que creo...


----------



## sopelmar (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ese ASESINO debería pudrirse en la cárcel.



En la tele no han dicho conductor conductora conductore 
ESTÁN BUSCANDO AL CONDUCTOR QUE SE HA DADO A LA FUGA


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

spica dijo:


> Una trola como un castillo.
> Pero aun asi se le puede pedir la responsabilidad civil, 400.000 euros no se los quita nadie.



no veo por qué ha de ser trola....


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

"Se trata de un vehículo que cambió de propietario recientemente. Pero *ni la antigua dueña* *ni la actual estaban al volante este domingo ni tampoco han facilitado el nombre de la persona *que podría estar conduciendo esta mañana"


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tiene que ser de la familia de la titular, según El Periódico ya tienen identificada a la familia a la cual pertenece el conductor mañana harán pruebas biológicas .................. aparte de las cámaras de trafico....
> 
> " El choque ha sido muy violento, tanto que en el interior del vehículo hay cristales y sangre. Recoger esas muestras, sobre todo las biológicas, será decisivo para identificar al sospechoso porque existen pocas dudas ya del entorno familiar al cual pertenece. "
> 
> ...



localizada Familia.....por el móvil claro, ahora a ver quién tenía ese móvil.....le quedan unas horas de libertad


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Está claro que darse a la fuga, no ser titular ni propietario del coche y no entregarse voluntariamente cuando ya le tienen el guante echado huele a ser" especial"


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> "Se trata de un vehículo que cambió de propietario recientemente. Pero *ni la antigua dueña* *ni la actual estaban al volante este domingo ni tampoco han facilitado el nombre de la persona *que podría estar conduciendo esta mañana"



hijo/hija, si no han dao nombre o tanos o gente con abogado, los mortales cantamos la traviata


----------



## ekOz (21 Ago 2022)

Los de la etnia no son de dejar coches así a la mujer, normalmente conducen ellos, esto parece más una niña pija hija de alguien importante, a ver las próximas horas si salimos de dudas.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Muy paco todo, si el coche se vendió recientemente más le vale al antiguo dueño haber realizado bien el transpaso, por qué le puede caer una demanda solidaria y tener que pagar 200000€ si el seguro se desentiende jojojo


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

detenido, 41 años con antecedentes de violencia género y tráfico


----------



## Octubrista (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


>



Parece un Opel pequeño, un Adam ¿no?


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece un Opel pequeño, un Adam ¿no?



el mismo


----------



## cujo (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> detenido, 41 años con antecedentes de violencia género y tráfico



¿No dicen etnia?
Aunque no veo a un gitano en un Adam ... muchas vaciladas le caerían en el clan


----------



## tracrium (21 Ago 2022)

Sea como fuere, ir en bicicleta por carretera es como ir andando por el medio de la calzada; especialmente en las subidas y en trayectos con muchas curvas. El final es previsible. 

Cada uno se suicida como quiere. Algunos prefieren hacerlo sobre dos ruedas y con un sillín clavado en el recto.

Se trata de gente que no tiene aprecio por su propia vida.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> el mismo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163843



Conozco ese modelo, una amiga de mi mujer lo tiene, en una versión de serie con GLP, un mechero en consumo y más en estos tiempos.

Muy raro lo de que se haya vendido y todo eso, sospecho que no hay nada más que excusas para escurrir el bulto.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> detenido, 41 años con antecedentes de violencia género y tráfico



Niña pija que deja su coche pijo al novio malote


----------



## Leunam (21 Ago 2022)

Ya hay vías rápidas donde se prohíbe la circulación de vehículos lentos y peatones. (Autopistas).

El resto de vías son los caminos ancestrales que hoy en día se han asfaltado. Ahí tenemos todos el derecho básico de poder circular, en muchos pueblos es el único camino y la gente pasea por ellas.

El peligro viene cuando el vehículo se cree que puede ir rápido siempre, pero eso no es así, hay que llevar la velocidad que permita detener el vehículo en la distancia donde tengas visibilidad.

Si respetas esa norma básica, podrás evitar el tractor, el herido tirado en la calzada, el peatón, animal, etc que aparezca, porque podrás detener el vehículo. Otra actitud es de kamikazes que no saben conducir.

Saltarse tan elemental norma (que está en el código) es una locura y temeridad, por mucho que lo haga la mayoría. Eso es lo que provoca el peligro.

La carretera no es patrimonio de los vehículos rápidos, mientras no tengamos vías separadas para cada tipo de vehículo, hay que contar con que también la utilizan vehículos lentos.

Dicho lo cual, mi instinto de supervivencia me impide ir en bici por ellas, porque los que llevan un tanque de 1.000 kgs a 60, 70, 80... kms/h y no son capaces de controlarlo, arrasan lo que se encuentren tras esa curva o cambio de rasante sin visibilidad pensando que tienen derecho a ir a esa velocidad sólo porque su vehículo puede hacerlo.

La culpa suele estar repartida en ambos bandos.

Saludos


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Ago 2022)

*El ASESINO HA SIDO DETENIDO*

El detenido es vecino de Martorell, tiene 41 años, y es la pareja de la reciente compradora del vehículo, que todavía estaba a nombre del vendedor. El individuo está en la comisaría de los Mossos en Martorell.


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


>



Jajaja lo que yo decía, todavia a nombre del vendedor, demanda solidaria y vendedor a juicio


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> detenido, 41 años con antecedentes de violencia género y tráfico



Moro o etniano


----------



## tracrium (21 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Ya hay vías rápidas donde se prohíbe la circulación de vehículos lentos y peatones. (Autopistas).
> 
> El resto de vías son los caminos ancestrales que hoy en día se han asfaltado. Ahí tenemos todos el derecho básico de poder circular, en muchos pueblos es el único camino y la gente pasea por ellas.
> 
> ...



Es la versión ciclista del "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa".

En el mundo de la piruleta puede que funcione. En la vida real no.

Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a ir andando por el medio de la calzada tranquilamente, incluso a pararte en el medio a plantar un pino o a hacerte un pajote. También tienes derecho a ir a las 3000 viviendas y cagarte en los muertos de algún etniano. Todo depende del riesgo que quiera asumir uno.

Salvo los post-mortem, un muerto no tiene derechos.


----------



## imaginARIO (21 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero atropello y fuga es un delito..y se debería meter al ti@ 25 añitos en la cárcel.



Pues a este hijo de la gran puta de momento le ha salido gratis.
El ciclista bombero que iba a salvar un gato, muerto, y el asesino que se dio a la fuga, ya está en libertad por la sabia decisión del juHez.









En libertad el conductor que atropelló mortalmente a un bombero en Moratalaz


El juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Madrid, en función de guardia de detenidos, ha ordenado la libertad del presunto autor del atropello mortal...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

¿Se sabe ya a la tribv nómada a la que pertenece?


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Ago 2022)

Me encantan los subnormales que dejan llevarse un vehiculo sin la transferencia hecha. Ahora responsabilidad para todos.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (21 Ago 2022)

las bicicletas son para el verano...


----------



## Leunam (21 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Es la versión ciclista del "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa".
> 
> En el mundo de la piruleta puede que funcione. En la vida real no.
> 
> Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a ir andando por el medio de la calzada tranquilamente, incluso a pararte en el medio a plantar un pino o a hacerte un pajote. También tienes derecho a ir a las 3000 viviendas y cagarte en los muertos de algún etniano. Todo depende del riesgo que quiera asumir uno.



Falso, no tienes derecho a ir a pie por el centro de la calzada ni plantar pinos. Si hay que exagerar es que faltan argumentos.

No saber conducir no puede usarse para prohibir los caminos ancestrales (que ahora están asfaltados) a un colectivo.

Yo no uso la bici en carretera precisamente porque la mayoría de conductores se cree con derechos que no tienen.

Solo con que fueran capaces de controlar la máquina que llevan sería suficiente. Parece ser pedir demasiado.

Saludos


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Sí creo que hay que prohibir ir en bicicleta de carretera por la carretera por donde pasan camiones, como está prohibido ir a pie por la autopista.
> 
> A diferencia de las bicicletas, las motos no entorpecen la circulación de vehículos pesados porque van a la misma velocidad.
> 
> ...



Por una autopista puede ir la señora Paca con su 124 a 60 kms/h y Johnie Pollatatuada con su Leon Amarillo a 120 (por decir algo legal)... y comparten via. ¿Hacemos carreteras para ancianas separadas de las de los canis poligoneros?

Mira... que haya gentuza con toda suerte de vehiculos que no sabe compartir las vias es una cosa sabida y yo, como ciclista de carretera MUY ACTIVO que fui durante decadas, he visto y veo a ciclistas que merecen cuneta por lo gilipollas que son con su autoatribuida superioridad moral, pero eso no representa a todo el colectivo ciclista, como a ti tampoco te representan como motorista lo que hagan un grupito de quemaos que van picandose a 150 con sus "Erre erres" por carreteras comarcales.

Pero oye... que tu quieres hacer pagar a justos por pecadores... pues atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## tracrium (21 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Falso, no tienes derecho a ir a pie por el centro de la calzada ni plantar pinos. Si hay que exagerar es que faltan argumentos.
> 
> No saber conducir no puede usarse para prohibir los caminos ancestrales (que ahora están asfaltados) a un colectivo.
> 
> ...



El argumento es que no tienes ninguna garantía del conocimiento, pericia, salud mental, estado de alerta y civismo de quién va a los mandos del vehículo a motor y por ello estás asumiendo un riesgo innecesario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Sea como fuere, ir en bicicleta por carretera es como ir andando por el medio de la calzada; especialmente en las subidas y en trayectos con muchas curvas. El final es previsible.
> 
> Cada uno se suicida como quiere. Algunos prefieren hacerlo sobre dos ruedas y con un sillín clavado en el recto.
> 
> Se trata de gente que no tiene aprecio por su propia vida.



Efectivamente , por si no delatasen por sus actos temerarios que son gilipollas , se visten como tal. 

Es difícil, muy difícil de entender , que personas racionales arriesguen su vida o su integridad física y total para deslomarse y no ir a ninguna parte. 

Los que escalan montañas son también gilipollas, pero no tienen el riesgo de que les mate un coche.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2022)

Si hubiese una profesión ( por ejemplo cartero ) que obligase a viejos de 70 años a hacer el reparto a pleno sol, en bicicleta por la carretera, arriesgando su vida ...


----------



## El pernales (21 Ago 2022)

Lizzy dijo:


> En A3 ya saben que es conductor. Ni conductora ni conductore



En Antonia 3 son unos gilipollas mentirosos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Efectivamente , por si no delatasen por sus actos temerarios que son gilipollas , se visten como tal.
> 
> Es difícil, muy difícil de entender , que personas racionales arriesguen su vida o su integridad física y total para deslomarse y no ir a ninguna parte.
> 
> Los que escalan montañas son también gilipollas, pero no tienen el riesgo de que les mate un coche.



Estáis como para pillar un fusil si no sois capaces de ir en bicicleta.

Hoy a pesar de esto he salido, he ido por una carretera paco sin arcén por encima de la raya.

Panda de psicópatas pusilánimes.


----------



## Leunam (21 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> El argumento es que no tienes ninguna garantía del conocimiento, pericia, salud mental, estado de alerta y civismo de quién va a los mandos del vehículo a motor y por ello estás asumiendo un riesgo innecesario.



Correcto, estamos de acuerdo, por eso ya no voy en asfalto.

Pero de ahí a sostener como se ha dicho (quizá no usted) que la culpa es del vehículo lento y hay que prohibirlos...

De hecho con ese criterio, antes habría que ir quitando permisos de circulación a esas gentes que no controlan el vehículo que llevan.


----------



## Busher (21 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> El argumento es que no tienes ninguna garantía del conocimiento, pericia, salud mental, estado de alerta y civismo de quién va a los mandos del vehículo a motor y por ello estás asumiendo un riesgo innecesario.



¿Y QUEN COJONES TE HA DADO A TI LA AUTORIDAD PARA DECIDIR QUE RIESGO ES NECESARIO O INNECESARIO, LEGITIMO O ILEGITIMO?

Si a mi me sale de los cojones ir a escalar la cara norte del Mulhacen en invernal, sin cuerda y con un brazo atado a la espalda... ¿tendre que pedirte tu puto permiso para asumir ese riesgo?

Cuanto dictadorzuelo moralista...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (21 Ago 2022)

Mucho daño hizo la vuelta ciclista a España y el Tour de Francia, Perico Delgado, Induráin etc...

Las bicicletas en los parques, campo o velódromos, las carreteras para los vehículos a motor, esto es como lo de los patinetes a 10 por hora en la castellana en medio de autobuses y Furgones, qué diferencia hay entre eso y un tío haciendo running por la calzada?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mucho daño hizo la vuelta ciclista a España y el Tour de Francia, Perico Delgado, Induráin etc...
> 
> Las bicicletas en los parques, campo o velódromos, las carreteras para los vehículos a motor, esto es como lo de los patinetes a 10 por hora en la castellana en medio de autobuses y Furgones, qué diferencia hay entre eso y un tío haciendo running por la calzada?



Lo que tú haces también tiene riesgo de muerte, el triple que si follases con tías.

La bicicleta es un vehículo que requiere dominio y reflejos, no se puede ser dominguero.

Ya he sufrido un golpe de un coche y fui rápido para esquivarlo y que el golpe se lo diese a la bici.

Me he metido a la cuneta varias veces por adelantamientos viniedo yo de frente en bicicleta y un día me persiguio un subnormal de estos al que llame hijo de puta para pegarme( paleto con camiseta de la mili y un Ibiza de mierda matrícula Barcelona en Cantabria) , fui a casa me cambié y lo estuve buscando, el calzado de la bicicleta no vale para peleas, lo esquive como a un perrete.


----------



## Leunam (21 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Efectivamente , por si no delatasen por sus actos temerarios que son gilipollas , se visten como tal.
> 
> Es difícil, muy difícil de entender , que personas racionales arriesguen su vida o su integridad física y total para deslomarse y no ir a ninguna parte.
> 
> Los que escalan montañas son también gilipollas, pero no tienen el riesgo de que les mate un coche.



Supongo que todos habéis visto pueblos con gente (suele ser mayor) paseando por la carretera. Suele ser porque no hay otro camino. Si no conocéis esa España, os recomiendo hacer turismo, ilustra mucho.

Quizá dejemos de juzgar, despreciar e insultar con tanta facilidad.

Sin mencionar ejemplos como que si os topáis con un accidente con heridos en el asfalto, ya llegáis vosotros a rematarlos pasando por encima con vuestro caballo de hierro de una tonelada que no sabéis controlar, respetables y sensatos conductores.

La culpa suele estar repartida a partes iguales.

Saludos


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Lo han detenido ya


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Conozco ese modelo, una amiga de mi mujer lo tiene, en una versión de serie con GLP, un mechero en consumo y más en estos tiempos.
> 
> Muy raro lo de que se haya vendido y todo eso, sospecho que no hay nada más que excusas para escurrir el bulto.



También lo hay con 150cv


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> el mismo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163843



150cv, apuesto medio deo


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mucho daño hizo la vuelta ciclista a España y el Tour de Francia, Perico Delgado, Induráin etc...
> 
> Las bicicletas en los parques, campo o velódromos, las carreteras para los vehículos a motor, esto es como lo de los patinetes a 10 por hora en la castellana en medio de autobuses y Furgones, qué diferencia hay entre eso y un tío haciendo running por la calzada?



Ese es el problema, que la mayoría cree que la carretera es suya por llevar 100cv bajo el capó y cree tener derecho a ir más deprisa de lo que su capacidad de controlar el vehículo marca en cada circunstancia.

Es alucinante ver cómo la mayoría defiende conducir "a ciegas" y pide un circuito libre de obstáculos.

Por cierto, como ya he dicho, ese circuito ya existe, se llama autopista/autovía, donde se prohíben los vehículos lentos.

El resto de caminos son propiedad de todos, no sólo de los rápidos.

Saludos


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estáis como para pillar un fusil si no sois capaces de ir en bicicleta.
> 
> Hoy a pesar de esto he salido, he ido por una carretera paco sin arcén por encima de la raya.
> 
> Panda de psicópatas pusilánimes.



Yo ni se cuantas veces me he cruzado en bicicleta Madrid entero por la Castellana, saliendo de Getafe hacia Eliptica por la A-42, puente de Praga, calle Ferrocarril, Delicias, Atocha, Paseo del prado... y Castellana entera hasta el puto nudo norte, con lo que es eso entre La Paz y el Gregorio Marañon para pillar el antiguo falso carril bici de la carretera de Colmenar (hace años solo era el arcen pintado de rojo, sin separacion alguna). Me han pasado coches a medio metro a todas las velocidades imaginables por ambos lados (cuando tocaba ir cambiando de carril hacia la izquierda te pasan por todas partes) y oiga... aqui sigo y si he dejado el ciclismo no ha sido por miedo sino porque tras 30 años de pedales he encontrado cosas que me llenan mas.

Por entonces TODOS LOS AÑOS caian no pocos ciclistas pero seguiamos saliendo. Ahora son los que no quieren ciclistas en las carretera los que con el putisimo argumento paternalista-manipulador del "es por tu bien" los que lo quieren prohibir.

No cuela, no somos gilipollas. Podremos ser "temerarios" pero no subnormales.


----------



## tracrium (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Y QUEN COJONES TE HA DADO A TI LA AUTORIDAD PARA DECIDIR QUE RIESGO ES NECESARIO O INNECESARIO, LEGITIMO O ILEGITIMO?
> 
> Si a mi me sale de los cojones ir a escalar la cara norte del Mulhacen en invernal, sin cuerda y con un brazo atado a la espalda... ¿tendre que pedirte tu puto permiso para asumir ese riesgo?
> 
> Cuanto dictadorzuelo moralista...



En absoluto. Que cada uno arriesgue su vida como más les plazca. ¡Faltaría más! Eso son cosas de socialistas.

En lo de innecesario me refiero a que hay gente que NECESITA desplazarse de un punto a otro y no tiene alternativas viarias y tiene que ir por cojones por carretera. Los enmallados lo hacen por ocio, no por necesidad de desplazarse.

Ahora, si les atropellan, que no lloren. Han asumido ese riesgo, como quien hace parapente, wingsuit, escalada o montañismo. Es un deporte de riesgo más.

Ir en columna de a dos en trayectos revirados con mala visibilidad, además de temerario, está prohibido. No digamos ya en pelotón.

Si generan aglomeraciones de tráfico también han de colocarse en hilera.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo ni se cuantas veces me he cruzado en bicicleta Madrid entero por la Castellana, saliendo de Getafe hacia Eliptica por la A-42, puente de Praga, calle Ferrocarril, Delicias, Atocha, Paseo del prado... y Castellana entera hasta el puto nudo norte, con lo que es eso entre La Paz y el Gregorio Marañon para pillar el antiguo falso carril bici de la carretera de Colmenar (hace años solo era el arcen pintado de rojo, sin separacion alguna). Me han pasado coches a medio metro a todas las velocidades imaginables por ambos lados (cuando tocaba ir cambiando de carril hacia la izquierda te pasan por todas partes) y oiga... aqui sigo y si he dejado el ciclismo no ha sido por miedo sino porque tras 30 años de pedales he encontrado cosas que me llenan mas.
> 
> Por entonces TODOS LOS AÑOS caian no pocos ciclistas pero seguiamos saliendo. Ahora son los que no quieren ciclistas en las carretera los que con el putisimo argumento paternalista-manipulador del "es por tu bien" los que lo quieren prohibir.
> 
> No cuela, no somos gilipollas. Podremos ser "temerarios" pero no subnormales.



Yo te digo la verdad, en Madrid o Barcelona no saldría tranquilo, en una capital de provincia o en un pueblo se sale con relativa tranquilidad, aquí está todo con autovías paralelas a las nacionales , que están casi vacías.

También frecuento recorridos por secundarias sin apenas circulación.

Lo de la cosa de salir, te subes y ya, últimamente no pienso mucho, no tengo miedo, no se sabe dónde tiene uno el final.


----------



## spica (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Jajaja lo que yo decía, todavia a nombre del vendedor, demanda solidaria y vendedor a juicio





Aun recuerdo el caso del profesor de autoescuela que dando clase un alumno se cepillo a uno.
Profesor condenado y alumno absuelto.

No es caso análogo ... lo pongo como curiosidad.


----------



## Louis Renault (22 Ago 2022)

Si es una jijiji al volante, no espereis más de unos meses, si entra, de cárcel y multita.Mejor una estática premium viendo videos de youtube antes de jugarme la vida entre jijijis q no va a costarles nada enviarme a una silla de ruedas o al cementerio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estáis como para pillar un fusil si no sois capaces de ir en bicicleta.
> 
> Hoy a pesar de esto he salido, he ido por una carretera paco sin arcén por encima de la raya.
> 
> Panda de psicópatas pusilánimes.



no será a mi quien me expongan como carne de cañón. 
Antes que yo coja un fusil lo deberían coger todos los políticos criminales que montan todas estas pantomimas.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Ago 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Si es una jijiji al volante, no espereis más de unos meses, si entra, de cárcel y multita.Mejor una estática premium viendo videos de youtube antes de jugarme la vida entre jijijis q no va a costarles nada enviarme a una silla de ruedas o al cementerio.



El asesino de los ciclistas es un hombre con antecedentes


----------



## martipwner (22 Ago 2022)

Y la nacionalidad?


----------



## Louis Renault (22 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El asesino de los ciclistas es un hombre con antecedentes



Tampoco te creas que pagará mucho.Homicidio, tecnicamente no es asesinato, seguramente, atenuante de embriaguez o cualquier mierda y en 4 o 5 años de carcel con todos los privilegios de las cárceles españolas, de permiso o a la carcel sólo a dormir. Y, mientras, uno , criando malvas o vendiendo cupones.
Yo le deseo lo peor, pero nuestro sistema legalista y protector le dará lo mejor y lo sabeis.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Por una autopista puede ir la señora Paca con su 124 a 60 kms/h y Johnie Pollatatuada con su Leon Amarillo a 120 (por decir algo legal)... y comparten via. ¿Hacemos carreteras para ancianas separadas de las de los canis poligoneros?
> 
> Mira... que haya gentuza con toda suerte de vehiculos que no sabe compartir las vias es una cosa sabida y yo, como ciclista de carretera MUY ACTIVO que fui durante decadas, he visto y veo a ciclistas que merecen cuneta por lo gilipollas que son con su autoatribuida superioridad moral, pero eso no representa a todo el colectivo ciclista, como a ti tampoco te representan como motorista lo que hagan un grupito de quemaos que van picandose a 150 con sus "Erre erres" por carreteras comarcales.
> 
> Pero oye... que tu quieres hacer pagar a justos por pecadores... pues atente a las consecuencias.



Por muy buen ciclista que eres, el camión cargado con pedruscos de la cantera tiene que decelerar hasta que pueda rebasarte de forma segura, en el caso que tanto el camión como tú estéis conduciendo de forma correcta. El ciclista va a 30 km/h y si la vía es de 80 km/h, el ciclista está rodando por debajo del límite inferior de la vía para un coche o un camión. Al del camión le pueden multar por ir por debajo de 40 km/h en esa vía, pero al ciclista no. ¿Por qué? Al vehículo a motor se le multa porque se considera que ir por debajo de esa velocidad es un peligro. Es una doble vara de medir.

Tema autopista y señora yendo a 60 km/h, pues la señora va al límite del mínimo, pero es que en la autopista hay varios carriles. La señora es un estorbo, pero no es un estorbo del nivel del ciclista.

Donde yo vivo está lleno de carreteras sin arcén, donde donde acaba el carril del coche, literalmente acaba el asfalto. Carreteras estrechas donde ya tienes poco margen de error cuando te cruzas con un camión de una cantera yendo en la dirección opuesta, etc. 

Lo he dicho muchas veces, lo que justifica económicamente que las carreteras estén asfaltadas son camiones y furgonetas, y no entiendo como se permite una actividad deportiva por una vía cuyo sentido de ser es, primordialmente, el transporte de mercancías. Permitiendo que la misma vía se use tanto para transporte de mercancías como para los ciclistas, se consigue:

a) poner en mayor peligro a todos los usuarios de la vía
b) entorpecer y encarecer el transporte de mercancías que es lo que, al final, sufraga realmente la construcción/mantenimiento de la carretera.

Cuando existe la alternativa de la bicicleta de montaña. Que sí, que vale, que no vas tan rápido, cansa más y no vas tan lejos... Pero bueno...


----------



## Hulagu (22 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Correcto y todos tienen el mismo fin, d*estruir al hombre blanco occidental, y c*on la bici en carretera ya se destruye el solito.



¡Mira que había oído payasadas y subnormalidades en Brubruja...pero la tuya es de 100 puntos y medalla del niño Jesús de los suznormales. ¡La bici destruye al hombre blanco occidental"...Calopez, dale un Caramelo a este mongolo...que se lo ganó.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ago 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> ¡Mira que había oído payasadas y subnormalidades en Brubruja...pero la tuya es de 100 puntos y medalla del niño Jesús de los suznormales. ¡La bici destruye al hombre blanco occidental"...Calopez, dale un Caramelo a este mongolo...que se lo ganó.



lo que tú digas, pero te aseguro que yo no moriré en la carretera


----------



## Christine Lagarde (22 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Moro o etniano



O moro o yonki, probablemente lo segundo. Soy de la zona y abundan yonkis al volante, sobre todo en esa carretera. Hay mucho idiota que aprovecha para hacer carreras ilegales 

Los moro negros que viven en Martorell no suelen usar coche, y aún menos de ese tipo. Son más de bici o de patinete. 

Hay poca distancia entre el sitio del accidente y el lugar donde han encontrado el coche...


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En absoluto. Que cada uno arriesgue su vida como más les plazca. ¡Faltaría más! Eso son cosas de socialistas.
> 
> En lo de innecesario me refiero a que hay gente que NECESITA desplazarse de un punto a otro y no tiene alternativas viarias y tiene que ir por cojones por carretera. Los enmallados lo hacen por ocio, no por necesidad de desplazarse.
> 
> ...



Si veo a una familia montada en un coche lleno de maletas, bicicletas infantiles y tal durante una operacion salida... ¿es menos grave si les embisto con un camion que si embistiese a uno que va al trabajo?


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Por muy buen ciclista que eres, el camión cargado con pedruscos de la cantera tiene que decelerar hasta que pueda rebasarte de forma segura, en el caso que tanto el camión como tú estéis conduciendo de forma correcta. El ciclista va a 30 km/h y si la vía es de 80 km/h, el ciclista está rodando por debajo del límite inferior de la vía para un coche o un camión. Al del camión le pueden multar por ir por debajo de 40 km/h en esa vía, pero al ciclista no. ¿Por qué? Al vehículo a motor se le multa porque se considera que ir por debajo de esa velocidad es un peligro. Es una doble vara de medir.
> 
> Tema autopista y señora yendo a 60 km/h, pues la señora va al límite del mínimo, pero es que en la autopista hay varios carriles. La señora es un estorbo, pero no es un estorbo del nivel del ciclista.
> 
> ...



¿Como distinguiras a la gente que va a trabajar o a algo que requiere ese desplazamiento y lo hace en bicicleta de la que va en plan estrictamente deportivo?

Yo he ido MUUUUUUCHAS veces al trabajo en bicicleta y si... me ponia culotte, maillot, etc y por supuesto iba con la flaca deportiva, no iba con una puta mierda mierda de bicicleta urbana y vestido de modernito. ¿Como hubieses sabido la razon de mi desplazamiento? ¿Ponemos contromes a ver a donde y a que va cada usuario de la via y le dejamos o no segun nos parezca que su desplazamiento esta "justificado"?
Suena muy Covid todo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Como distinguiras a la gente que va a trabajar o a algo que requiere ese desplazamiento y lo hace en bicicleta de la que va en plan estrictamente deportivo?
> 
> Yo he ido MUUUUUUCHAS veces al trabajo en bicicleta y si... me ponia culotte, maillot, etc y por supuesto iba con la flaca deportiva, no iba con una puta mierda mierda de bicicleta urbana y vestido de modernito. ¿Como hubieses sabido la razon de mi desplazamiento? ¿Ponemos contromes a ver a donde y a que va cada usuario de la via y le dejamos o no segun nos parezca que su desplazamiento esta "justificado"?
> Suena muy Covid todo.



Yo voy a trabajar en bici todos los días. Me parece ridícula la idea de mover un coche para hacer un trayecto de 9km. En mi caso voy vestido normal , portando mi chaleco reflectante de rigor. Voy despacio y siempre pegado a la derecha.


----------



## jolu (22 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ese ASESINO debería pudrirse en la cárcel.




Tiene el mismo derecho que Griñan o Juana Rivas a ser indultado.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Como distinguiras a la gente que va a trabajar o a algo que requiere ese desplazamiento y lo hace en bicicleta de la que va en plan estrictamente deportivo?
> 
> Yo he ido MUUUUUUCHAS veces al trabajo en bicicleta y si... me ponia culotte, maillot, etc y por supuesto iba con la flaca deportiva, no iba con una puta mierda mierda de bicicleta urbana y vestido de modernito. ¿Como hubieses sabido la razon de mi desplazamiento? ¿Ponemos contromes a ver a donde y a que va cada usuario de la via y le dejamos o no segun nos parezca que su desplazamiento esta "justificado"?
> Suena muy Covid todo.



Pero me apunto lo que dices, sin duda hay algún que otro ciclista que va a trabajar con bici y vestido para ganar una carrera, pero dudo que sean una mayoría. Y aunque sea así, siguen siendo un estorbo para el resto de vehículos y fluidez de la vía.

Yo si me pongo a correr con la moto de forma deportiva, me persiguen los pitufos y me multan. ¿Te parece justo que un ciclista pueda practicar su deporte pero yo no?


----------



## yixikh (22 Ago 2022)

Ya le han pillado.
Moro, gitano, panchito?


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que la mayoría cree que la carretera es suya por llevar 100cv bajo el capó y cree tener derecho a ir más deprisa de lo que su capacidad de controlar el vehículo marca en cada circunstancia.
> 
> Es alucinante ver cómo la mayoría defiende conducir "a ciegas" y pide un circuito libre de obstáculos.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que hay gente sensata


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

si es que no aprenden estos ciclistas

cada año mueren cientos y aún siguen saliendo a la carretera

ya hay que ser retrasado,a mi no me jodas


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> Ya le han pillado.
> Moro, gitano, panchito?



Agente yo solo quería pintar
el techo del mismo color


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> Ya le han pillado.
> Moro, gitano, panchito?



los gitanos van en bmw

los moros no tienen coche y si tienen bmw

no veo a un pancho con este coche

yo apunto a trapero fumeta yonquie españolito barriobajero


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los gitanos van en bmw
> 
> los moros no tienen coche y si tienen bmw
> 
> ...



Yo apunto a Borjacalvo lumpen oyente autóctono de Losantos


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Ago 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Si no pueden circular de forma continua a la mitad de la velocidad máxima de la vida debería ser así, como ocurre con los otros vehículos.
> 
> Pero estos son una especie protegida por el nom, como trans, moros, bolleras, feminazis... Entonces tienen todos los derechos y ninguna obligación


----------



## al loro (22 Ago 2022)

Yo apunto al hijo de la mujer que se compró el coche de ocasión..


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Me encantan los subnormales que dejan llevarse un vehiculo sin la transferencia hecha. Ahora responsabilidad para todos.



En este mesmo hilo hay gente defendiéndolo pese a que ha resvltado ser un ser de lulz de un clan, menos mal que no ha habido reyerta para defender al criminal


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Yo apunto a Borjacalvo lumpen oyente autóctono de Losantos



he leido por ahí que ya lo han detenido

español con detenciones por tráfico y malos tratos

un cani de toda la vida vamos,he acertado de lleno


----------



## medion_no (22 Ago 2022)

Sinceramente tan culpable el uno como los 9 okupacarreteras, que son el nuevo puto cancer de la conduccion.


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> he leido por ahí que ya lo han detenido
> 
> español con detenciones por tráfico y malos tratos
> 
> un cani de toda la vida vamos,he acertado de lleno



Y yo no?


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y yo no?



Y yo


----------



## El Gran Cid (22 Ago 2022)

mildiez dijo:


> Un accidente es algo que puede pasarle a todo el mundo. Pero darse a la fuga (y veremos si hay otros elementos que puede que no debieran estar como alcohol, drogas o alguna temeridad) no debiera hacerlo nadie.
> 
> Espero que esté muchos, muchos años en el Hotel Rejas.



Me pregunto si compensa darse a la fuga y que te juzguen con ese agravante, o no darse a la fuga y que te juzguen con el agravante de ir bebido o drogado en el momento del accidente.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Ago 2022)

*La Federación Catalana de Ciclismo tilda de "asesino" al autor del atropello múltiple*








La Federación Catalana de Ciclismo tilda de "asesino" al...


"¿Cuántos ciclistas más deben morir en la carretera?, ¿Cuántas familias más tendrán que llorar de impotencia?", exclama la Federación Catalana de Ciclismo tras el atropello múltiple en Castellbisbal




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y yo no?



que sea calvo no sé que tiene que ver 

lumpen si,lo de losantos me da que no xd o si no se,pero los veo mas escuchando su trap de malote


----------



## usuario baneado (22 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En este mesmo hilo hay gente defendiéndolo pese a que ha resvltado ser un ser de luz de un clan, menos mal que no ha habido reyerta para defender al criminal



¿Defender que se lleven algo en lo que sigues de titular y debe tener seguro en vigor del cual te responsabilizas de todo lo que pase? A parte que con la etnia hay que ofrecer garantía de por vida.
Si el finde no veo a semejante person,sabré que ha sido él.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si es que no aprenden estos ciclistas
> 
> cada año mueren cientos y aún siguen saliendo a la carretera
> 
> ya hay que ser retrasado,a mi no me jodas




Mueren más en accidente coche que en bici


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Por muy buen ciclista que eres, el camión cargado con pedruscos de la cantera tiene que decelerar hasta que pueda rebasarte de forma segura, en el caso que tanto el camión como tú estéis conduciendo de forma correcta. El ciclista va a 30 km/h y si la vía es de 80 km/h, el ciclista está rodando por debajo del límite inferior de la vía para un coche o un camión. Al del camión le pueden multar por ir por debajo de 40 km/h en esa vía, pero al ciclista no. ¿Por qué? Al vehículo a motor se le multa porque se considera que ir por debajo de esa velocidad es un peligro. Es una doble vara de medir.



No es correcto, en esas zonas de baja visibilidad (porque si hay visibilidad no suele haber problemas) nadie multa a un camión cargado por ir lento, de hecho, con ir a la vlocidad que marcan las señales suele ser suficinte, el problema es que no lo hacemos.



Digamelon dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces, lo que justifica económicamente que las carreteras estén asfaltadas son camiones y furgonetas, y no entiendo como se permite una actividad deportiva por una vía cuyo sentido de ser es, primordialmente, el transporte de mercancías. Permitiendo que la misma vía se use tanto para transporte de mercancías como para los ciclistas, se consigue:
> 
> a) poner en mayor peligro a todos los usuarios de la vía
> b) entorpecer y encarecer el transporte de mercancías que es lo que, al final, sufraga realmente la construcción/mantenimiento de la carretera.
> ...



Como ya se ha mencionado, las carreteras son los caminos públicos asfaltados. El hecho de asfaltarlos no significa que se prohíba a partir de ese momento a los vehículos lentos. En algunos lugares es hasta el único camino existente..
Me sigue resultando inaudito que se defienda circular a una velocidad superior a la que permite detener el vehículo en el campo de visión, que es la única cvuestión que resolvría el problema. Circular así es ser un kamikaze (al margen de saltarse el código de circulación).

Saludos


----------



## ventxema (22 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Las bicicletas las deberían prohibir en carretera.



Que yo sepa están prohibidas al igual que todo vehículo que no pueda alcanzar la mitad de la velocidad máxima de la vía.

Si una moto, coche o camión no puede ir a dicha velocidad debe abandonar la vía para evitar accidentes. Justo lo que pasa cuando todo un pelotón ocupa todo el carril y va menos de dicha velocidad con el agravante de que no hay chapa de por medio y son los cuerpos de los ciclistas los que reciben el impacto.

Teniendo estas premisas claras y lo que pone en el código de circulación, no sé como el señor Pere Navarro, tan denostadamente luchador contra los accidentes, se ha saltado a la torera las mismas cuando estaban puestas ahí por algo.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En absoluto. Que cada uno arriesgue su vida como más les plazca. ¡Faltaría más! Eso son cosas de socialistas.
> 
> En lo de innecesario me refiero a que hay gente que NECESITA desplazarse de un punto a otro y no tiene alternativas viarias y tiene que ir por cojones por carretera. Los enmallados lo hacen por ocio, no por necesidad de desplazarse.



Si ponemos ahí el listón, hay que prohibir los dsplazamientos por ocio, sean a motor o tracción animal, que es a donde ya nos dirige la élite, queda poco.



tracrium dijo:


> Ir en columna de a dos en trayectos revirados con mala visibilidad, además de temerario, está prohibido. No digamos ya en pelotón.
> 
> Si generan aglomeraciones de tráfico también han de colocarse en hilera.



En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo, hay normas que ambos bandos deben cumplir pero se saltan, los bicicleteros los primeros.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Ago 2022)

Dicen que es un ser de luz, de la etnia intocable, no?


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Bueno, el que no es capaz de controlar el vehículo y con ello provoca la situación de peligro, es el que debe corregir eso, no usarlo como argumento para prohibir el uso de algo que no le pertenece. Pero veo que avanzamos correctamente hacia donde nos pastorean, matrículas, carnés, seguros para bicicletas, seguro que así mejoramos el problema...


----------



## |||||||| (22 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> he leido por ahí que ya lo han detenido
> 
> español con detenciones por tráfico y malos tratos
> 
> un cani de toda la vida vamos,he acertado de lleno




De donde se concluye que incluso un cani de mierda puede llegar a ser útil para la sociedad en ciertas circunstancias.

Toda acción que suponga limpiar las carreteras de mallots, bienvenida sea.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la mayoría de atropellos mortales son en dirección contraria, vamos que la borrachuza de turna sola quiere llegar a casa invade el otro carril, a la penúltima q tb mató a dos no le metieron ni cárcel o muy poco (meses)



Y al final este tb ha sido frontal...

Lleváis 29 páginas charrando de adelantar biciclistos cuando los mortales suelen ser así, de puto frente


----------



## patroclus (22 Ago 2022)

ventxema dijo:


> Que yo sepa están prohibidas al igual que todo vehículo que no pueda alcanzar la mitad de la velocidad máxima de la vía.
> 
> Si una moto, coche o camión no puede ir a dicha velocidad debe abandonar la vía para evitar accidentes. Justo lo que pasa cuando todo un pelotón ocupa todo el carril y va menos de dicha velocidad con el agravante de que no hay chapa de por medio y son los cuerpos de los ciclistas los que reciben el impacto.
> 
> Teniendo estas premisas claras y lo que pone en el código de circulación, no sé como el señor Pere Navarro, tan denostadamente luchador contra los accidentes, se ha saltado a la torera las mismas cuando estaban puestas ahí por algo.



Ese artículo se refiere a vehículos de motor.


----------



## Poseidón (22 Ago 2022)

Curioso hilo, parece que la gente esta hasta los huevos de los follabicis.

Y no me extraña... Yo he visto cada cosa...


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Y yo



Y tu que


----------



## Refused (22 Ago 2022)

Que el coche era un SEAT leon manda.


----------



## jeiper (22 Ago 2022)

Detenido.
Llevaba un Opel rojo. Los seguros ya cobran más prima a los coches rojos con razón.









Detenido el conductor que huyó tras embestir a un pelotón y matar a dos ciclistas en Barcelona


El hombre ha arrollado a un grupo de ocho ciclistas en Castellbisbal. Hay otros tres ciclistas heridos, uno en estado crítico, y tres han resultado ilesos




elpais.com


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Ahora además de coches negros, pararán a coches rojos...


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Ago 2022)

No alcanzar la velocidad minima en algunas vias representa motivo de sancion y abandono rotundo de la misma y estos soplapollas van a 30 con esas mierdas.

Espero que haya quedado en un susto


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Detenido.
> Llevaba un Opel rojo. Los seguros ya cobran más prima a los coches rojos con razón.
> 
> 
> ...



Es que los rojos son muy dañinos


----------



## angek (22 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es importante escuchar y entrar al interior del arcén al oír un coche por ejemplo.



...complicado si se establece la moda de los coches eléctricos. 

Y para los peatones en ciudad también. Son muchos años conviviendo con motores de explosión o diésel.


----------



## Euler (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


>



El que vea esto normal...


----------



## cujo (22 Ago 2022)

La solución es matrícula y seguro para las bicis . Y a partir de ahí , tratarlos como un vehículo más .
También la norma de si hay carril bici paralelo , la obligatoriedad de hacerlo aunque haya q bajar la velocidad.
He sido ciclista de carretera muchísimos años , y hay más gilipollas incumple normas en las dos ruedas q en las cuatro


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


>



Coche sin transferir comprado por la mujer de un tipejo con antecedentes por violencia machista. Oro puro. 

Hay mucho psicópata en el foro que celebra arrollar ciclistas por malas experiencias vividas con ciclistas *diferentes* . Paren sus coches y discutan con los infractores, los de verdad. Además el homicidio no es una respuesta proporcional a entorpecer la circulación en una vía rápida. 

Deberíamos culpar a los malos gestores y vividores de lo público, por dar pelotazos urbanísticos sin alternativa al coche. Nos limitan la velocidad en zona residencial y luego ponen una única salida por circunvalación sin aceras ni pasos para peatones. 

Recordemos el sentir general: La carretera es mía, los demás no saben conducir y deberían prohibirles usar sus vehículos independientemente del número de ruedas y toneladas.


----------



## Euler (22 Ago 2022)

Sobre todo me pregunto, y es pregunta retórica, por qué se permite ahora que los ciclistas ocupen carriles y vayan en paralelo, cuando de toda la vida estaban obligados a ir en fila india por el arcén.

El objetivo siempre es prohibir los coches.

En España se legisla para prohibir los coches y bajar la natalidad. Por eso se ven leyes inhumanas y absurdas.

En una carretera de 70 ó 90 no debería ir ningún vehículo sin carrocería que no pasa de 40.

Un tractor también jode, pero esos están trabajando, y no son tan vulnerables.


----------



## tracrium (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Si ponemos ahí el listón, hay que prohibir los dsplazamientos por ocio, sean a motor o tracción animal, que es a donde ya nos dirige la élite, queda poco.
> 
> 
> 
> En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo, hay normas que ambos bandos deben cumplir pero se saltan, los bicicleteros los primeros.



No, si yo soy contrario a las prohibiciones. Cada uno que se mate como quiera.

Y respecto a las muertes en carretera en comparación con los coches, la forma correcta de medirlas es con la relación muertos/horas de desplazamiento.

Las cifras absolutas de muertos no significan nada.


----------



## tracrium (22 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> El que vea esto normal...



Si eres un cuarentón casado con una charo, lo normal es querer morir y circular así. Todo correcto.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> Ya le han pillado.
> Moro, gitano, panchito?



No veas la mancha de sangre del cicliste, es como cuando matas a un puto mosquito y deja un machurrón de sangre.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La Federación Catalana de Ciclismo tilda de "asesino" al autor del atropello múltiple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo raro es que no digan que la culpa es del CNI.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

cujo dijo:


> La solución es matrícula y seguro para las bicis . Y a partir de ahí , tratarlos como un vehículo más .
> También la norma de si hay carril bici paralelo , la obligatoriedad de hacerlo aunque haya q bajar la velocidad.
> He sido ciclista de carretera muchísimos años , y hay más gilipollas incumple normas en las dos ruedas q en las cuatro



La matricula para bicis... seguro que con eso hay menos accidentes... 
La norma ya dice que si hay carril bici, su uso es obligatorio.


----------



## K... (22 Ago 2022)

Joder qué tragedia. DEP. Ya son tres los fallecidos.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Sobre todo me pregunto, y es pregunta retórica, por qué se permite ahora que los ciclistas ocupen carriles y vayan en paralelo, cuando de toda la vida estaban obligados a ir en fila india por el arcén.
> 
> El objetivo siempre es prohibir los coches.
> 
> ...



Pues en este hilo lo que leo es que se quiere prohibir a vehículos lentos una infraestructura que lleva milenios entre nosotros (los trazados de la mayoría de las carretras son los caminos de siempre).

Por si alguno no las tiene a mano, en carretera permiten dos en paralelo, sólo cuando hay visibilidad, obligando a ponerse en fila en otro caso, norma número 20:

*20 normas que todo ciclista debe conocer*



> *En paralelo*
> Los ciclistas tienen permitido circular en filas de dos en carretera, orillándose todo lo posible a la derecha de la vía. En cambio, en tramos sin visibilidad (como curvas) y cuando formen aglomeraciones no podrán circular en paralelo y deberán colocarse en hilera.
> 
> *Circular en carretera en grupos sin orden: 100€*



Lo significativo es la frase _"Un tractor también jode, pero esos están trabajando, y no son tan vulnerables."_ que muestra la ida de los que se creen que esa vía pública de uso común (para todos incluso peatones), es de su propiedad exclusiva sólo porque su vehículo puede desarrollar mucha velocidad, aunque su conductor no sa capaz de controlarlo en esos casos complicados.

Repito, ya hay vías rápidas donde sí se prohíben los vehículos lentos, peatones, etc. El resto de las carreteras/caminos son para todos, lo que incluye a esos vehículos lentos, *y hay que contar siempre con que nos los podemos encontrar.*
La carretera no es patrimonio exclusivo de los coches, nunca lo ha sido, y el problema es creer que se tiene derecho a circular a alta velocidad incluso hasta el extremo de no ser capaz de detener el vehículo en el campo de visión.

Saludos


----------



## Euler (22 Ago 2022)

Supongo además que las compañías de seguro estarán hartos de pagar por este tipo de cosas.


----------



## hyugaa (22 Ago 2022)

Y que van a recibir las famillias de los ciclistas muertos ?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> La matricula para bicis... seguro que con eso hay menos accidentes...
> La norma ya dice que si hay carril bici, su uso es obligatorio.



El carril bici es inútil si no hay espacio para pintarlo sobre la acera elimina un carril o las plazas de estacionamiento para disgusto del vecindario. Y se acabará usando para estacionar temporalmente o en segunda fila. 

Otra cosa es el carril bici para domingueros por parques, bien hechos sin molestar a nadie pero que no llevan a ninguna parte ni comunican zonas de la ciudad.


----------



## Euler (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Lo significativo es la frase _"Un tractor también jode, pero esos están trabajando, y no son tan vulnerables."_ que muestra la ida de los que se creen que esa vía pública de uso común (para todos incluso peatones), es de su propiedad exclusiva sólo porque su vehículo puede desarrollar mucha velocidad, aunque su conductor no sa capaz de controlarlo en esos casos complicados.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Todavía no he visto grupos de peatones ocupando un carril entero a 6 km/h. Pero bueno, es cuestión de legislar a favor y ponerlo de moda entre los borregos.


----------



## Arthas98 (22 Ago 2022)

¿Pero el coche tenía más de 4 años? ¿Era diésel?


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Todavía no he visto grupos de peatones ocupando un carril entero a 6 km/h. Pero bueno, es cuestión de legislar a favor y ponerlo de moda.



Eso es ilegal también en bici actualmente, todos los bandos cometen infracciones. Una cámara a lo randyano y si hay accidente se muestra la grabación donde el biciclisto circula incorrectamente. Eso sí, cuidado de no cometer nosotros también infracciones que la cámara lo graba todo.


----------



## cortoplacista (22 Ago 2022)

Los ciclistas te discuten las leyes de la física y lloriquean cuando corren un riesgo extremo. El sentido común les ofende pero ir jodiendo a los demás y convertir una vía rápida en una vía lenta por capricho parece que no.
Todo el que tenga experiencia en carretera sabe que son lo peor que te puedes tropezar.
Describo, no juzgo. Dicho lo cual: un desgraciado accidente del que espero que los supervivientes se recuperen.


----------



## Euler (22 Ago 2022)

De todas maneras, como ha comentado un florero por arriba, es absurdo cómo circulan los ciclistas, con la poca velocidad que desarrollan. Es una cuestión de física elemental.

Otra idea es que limiten la velocidad por carretera a 30 km/h...oh, wait!


----------



## cujo (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> La matricula para bicis... seguro que con eso hay menos accidentes...
> La norma ya dice que si hay carril bici, su uso es obligatorio.



Pues entonces no lo cumple ni Dios , no sabia q era obligatorio.
Si pones matrícula y seguro , sólo lo sacan quien esté verdaderamente interesado , y te sacas a miles de domingueros de las carreteras


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Los ciclistas te discuten las leyes de la física y lloriquean cuando corren un riesgo extremo. El sentido común les ofende pero ir jodiendo a los demás y convertir una vía rápida en una vía lenta por capricho parece que no.
> Todo el que tenga experiencia en carretera sabe que son lo peor que te puedes tropezar.
> Describo, no juzgo. Dicho lo cual: un desgraciado accidente del que espero que los supervivientes se recuperen.



El error es considerar una carretera convencional una vía rápida.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

[


Euler dijo:


> Sobre todo me pregunto, y es pregunta retórica, por qué se permite ahora que los ciclistas ocupen carriles y vayan en paralelo, cuando de toda la vida estaban obligados a ir en fila india por el arcén.
> 
> El objetivo siempre es prohibir los coches.
> 
> ...



y la corta distancia entre ellos no es peligrosa? Hay vídeos donde van todos pegaditos, se cae uno y van todo detrás al suelo, pero si te caes por que te tira otro globero debe doler menos o ser menos peligroso.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Pues entonces no lo cumple ni Dios , no sabia q era obligatorio.
> Si pones matrícula y seguro , sólo lo sacan quien esté verdaderamente interesado , y te sacas a miles de domingueros de las carreteras



Miles de domingueros que tienen tanto derecho como cualquiera a utilizar una vía de comunicación que lleva ahí milenios.
Las carreteras no nacieron con los coches, si la alta velocidad de los coches en una vía compartida y la falta de control asociada de sus conductores es el problema, la solución no puede ser echar a los que "estorben".

Saludos


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Miles de domingueros que tienen tanto derecho como cualquiera a utilizar una vía de comunicación que lleva ahí milenios.
> Las carreteras no nacieron con los coches, si la alta velocidad de los coches en una vía compartida y la falta de control asociada de sus conductores es el problema, la solución no puede ser echar a los que "estorben".
> 
> Saludos



Con los camiones lo hacen cuando hay operación salida y quizás sean los que más derecho tiene a usarla en ese momento. Pero les apartan de las vías principales y si no se apartan les multan.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Con los camiones lo hacen cuando hay operación salida y quizás sean los que más derecho tiene a usarla en ese momento. Pero les apartan de las vías principales y si no se apartan les multan.



Pues eso de quitar a los camiones en operación salida lo hacen justo para favorecer a los coches cuando son tantos que atascan las carreteras...


----------



## abbadon15 (22 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Todavía no he visto grupos de peatones ocupando un carril entero a 6 km/h. Pero bueno, es cuestión de legislar a favor y ponerlo de moda entre los borregos.



poco ha viajado por carreteras cerca de pueblos pequeños


----------



## abbadon15 (22 Ago 2022)

habría que multar a los responsables de los carriles bici que padecemos: con baches, adoquinados y con adoquines sueltos, bolardos en medio, de 500 m que luego terminan en cruce carretera o en acera, sin continuidad entre ellos


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Pues eso de quitar a los camiones en operación salida lo hacen justo para favorecer a los coches cuando son tantos que atascan las carreteras...



Apartan a quien "estorba" para favorecer la fluidez del tráfico, la misma lógica por la que deberían apartar al pelotón de globeros ¿No?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ago 2022)

Mala idea ir en bici por carreteras interurbanas, independientemente de que tengan derecho a ello o no.


----------



## jolu (22 Ago 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Me pregunto si compensa darse a la fuga y que te juzguen con ese agravante, o no darse a la fuga y que te juzguen con el agravante de ir bebido o drogado en el momento del accidente.



Como hay algunos que no quieren enterarse, yo lo cuento.


Hace unos años, un etniano, atropelló, asesinó a un ciudadano en un paso de peatones.
El etniano huyó.

Tiempo después, en una grabación autorizada por un juez para un tema de drogas (obviamente no iba a ser de filosofía), etnianos contaban lo ocurrido y a que etniano le había ocurrido. Al ser un etniano "famoso" todo el mundo lo conocía.

Esa grabación no podía aportarse como prueba, pero sí podría abrir una linea de investigación que llegará al etniano.

El abogado del etniano, con buen criterio, le dijo a su cliente:

Entregate voluntariamente, compensa con algún eurillo a los padres de quien has asesinado y di que te fuistes de allí porque al ser etniano y pertenecer a un "colectivo perseguido", temías por tu vida y que te lincharan. 


El juez, le puso el atenuante de arrepentimiento, compensación a la familia (era insolvente como podéis imaginar y compensar con 100 euros ya era una muestra de sacrificio), entrega voluntaria y no tuvo en cuenta la omisión de socorro porque podía perder la vida a mano de payos y porque el fiambre ya estaba muerto y no hubiera valido de nada que se hubiera parado a socorrerle.

Le condenó a hacer una visita a sus colegas y amigos a la cárcel, darle unos bailecitos y "vale ya".

Lo de no tener carné de conducir se consideró anecdótico y lo de ir bebido o drogado no se pudo probar.

El juez pertenece a la asociación de jueces progresistas.

El muerto lleva años de meadas en la boca o bukkake ureoso.


Esto es España y así se lo hemos contado.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Apartan a quien "estorba" para favorecer la fluidez del tráfico, la misma lógica por la que deberían apartar al pelotón de globeros ¿No?



En mi opinión, no, en ambos casos. Puestos así volvemos a eliminar a todos "los estorbos" sgún el punto de vista del vehículo rápìdo, y para eso ya existen las autopistas.
De todas formas, ¿la prohibición a camiones reza también para carreteras secundarias o sólo es para autopistas/autovías? Desconozco ese dato.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> En mi opinión, no, en ambos casos. Puestos así volvemos a eliminar a todos "los estorbos" sgún el punto de vista del vehículo rápìdo, y para eso ya existen las autopistas.
> De todas formas, ¿la prohibición a camiones reza también para carreteras secundarias o sólo es para autopistas/autovías? Desconozco ese dato.



Donde yo lo suelo ver afecta sólo a la autovía y sólo a ciertos tramos que decide la DGT porque patatas.


----------



## subvencionados (22 Ago 2022)

Lo siento por estas personas pero los políticos saben, porque así entiendo que se lo habrán dicho sus asesores que es incompatible en carretera bicicletas y elementos a motor. Básicamente porque la interacción entre ambos la hace un ser humano que está totalmente alejado de la racionalidad en la toma de decisiones.

Los psicólogos cognitivos te pueden explicar claramente como fallamos en la toma de decisiones, como es imposible para nuestro cerebro ser racional y como usamos cortafuegos mentales o shortcuts para tomar decisiones que algunas veces en situaciones de presión, cómo es la carretera, inducen muchas veces a errores o sesgos.

Por ejemplo: la ilusión del control, la creencia en nuestras propias predicciones, en nuestros cálculos. Y por supuesto todo el tema de las percepciones (yo creo que, yo creo que). Nuestro cerebro no trabaja con datos sino con creencias que van a dependen en muchos casos de los rasgos de personalidad, de lo más o menos optimista que sea el sujeto decisor. De su más o menos actitud hacia el riesgo. También dependen de las circunstancias, de tu estado de ánimo de ese momento, del cansancio, etc.. Muchísimas variables que te impulsaran a tomar decisiones sesgadas y nunca racionales.

Dicho esto todos los que vamos por la carretera estamos sujetos a todas estas variables y fallos, pero el problema es que las bicicletas precisamente por que no se asemejan en características a ningún otro vehículo y por tanto la imagen mental de la misma es totalmente diferente a los esquemas que tenemos de los demás. Al no poder usar los esquemas mentales los fallos en la toma de decisiones en la conducción cuando nos enfrentamos a ellas en una vía son mucho más clamorosos, frecuentes, y muchas veces irreversibles.

No es una cuestión de actitud, es una cuestión de cerebro y capacidad. Dicho esto a mi no se me ocurriría ni loco meterme en una vía con coches y camiones. Es una auténtica locura. Los políticos sabrán por qué han permitido tamaño dislate.


----------



## adal86 (22 Ago 2022)

Cuando yo era ciclista y me metía en una carretera de asfalto, mi mayor miedo era meter la goma fuera del borde de la carretera y caerme para un lado: iba SIEMPRE pegado lo máximo posible al borde de la carretera. Para mí era impensable ir por mitad del carril, eso, bajo mi punto de vista, NO SE HACE; te expones a meterte en problemas y a meter en problemas a los coches. Las carreteras son para los coches, que son estos los que tienen las medidas de seguridad adecuadas para ir por carretera y los que van conducidos por alguien que tiene un carnet de conducir. Si quieres hacer bicicleta, cosa de lo más recomendable y más sano, te vas a una pista de tierra, y si te vas a una pista de asfalto, que sea a una poco transitada; y vete por ella bien pegada al borde, sin pretender que los coches esperen por tí o tengan que hacer rodeos peligrosos para esquivarte.


----------



## abbadon15 (22 Ago 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Pues entonces no lo cumple ni Dios , no sabia q era obligatorio.
> Si pones matrícula y seguro , sólo lo sacan quien esté verdaderamente interesado , y te sacas a miles de domingueros de las carreteras



No lo sabia porque no es. Para que sea obligatorio debe tener una señal de obligatoriedad y no las suelen tener.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Pero me apunto lo que dices, sin duda hay algún que otro ciclista que va a trabajar con bici y vestido para ganar una carrera, pero dudo que sean una mayoría. Y aunque sea así, siguen siendo un estorbo para el resto de vehículos y fluidez de la vía.
> 
> Yo si me pongo a correr con la moto de forma deportiva, me persiguen los pitufos y me multan. ¿Te parece justo que un ciclista pueda practicar su deporte pero yo no?



¿Hablas en serio? ¿Te han multado alguna vez por ir en moto sin vulnerar norma alguna o solo lo han hecho cuando has ido saltandore todas las normas?

El espiritu con el que uses las vias es indistinto... la multa llega si lo haces follandote todas las normas y si... se deberia multar a los ciclistas que se salten las normas jodiendo a los demas. No hablo de que los demas "se sientan jodidos" sino de que estan siendo jodidos por LA VULNERACION DE LAS NORMAS por parte de un ciclista, un motorista, un camionero, un carretillero, un tractorista, un peaton... TODOS deberian ser sancionados si joden a los demas DE FORMA ANTIREGLAMENTARIA.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Pues entonces no lo cumple ni Dios , no sabia q era obligatorio.
> Si pones matrícula y seguro , sólo lo sacan quien esté verdaderamente interesado , y te sacas a miles de domingueros de las carreteras



Depende de la señalizacion y ademas no todo lo que parece un carril bici es realmente un carril bici. Hay un monton de mierdas por ahi que son aceras-bici, vias ciclables y demas inventos de alcalde.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> [
> 
> y la corta distancia entre ellos no es peligrosa? Hay vídeos donde van todos pegaditos, se cae uno y van todo detrás al suelo, pero si te caes por que te tira otro globero debe doler menos o ser menos peligroso.



Los ciclistas estan exentos de la distancia de seguridad entre ellos cuando circulen en grupo. Obviamente se refiere a grupos consentidos y si uno deja que consentidamente entren "globeros" o gente que no sabe ir en grupo dentro de su grupeta o se mete en una grupeta de los anteriores... que se joda cuando se vea metido en una puta montonera.

Yo mismo me las vi negras durante un tiempo con un compañero de rutas de BTT que tenia CERO experiencia en circulacion en grupo. Ir detras de el era un peligro... no seguia ni una sola de las normas no escritas de la "grupeta" (no frenar jamas de golpe, avisar de los obstaculos y maniobras con antelacion, etc) y era un estres cojonudo. Al final era yo el que se ponia siempre delante porsiaca.

Acerca de ese permiso de los ciclistas para ir pegaditos unos a otros, si te parece mal porque en coche no te dejan, si te parece hacemos una cosa; igualar las normas y a partir de ahora en coche... CON CASCO y a 30 todo el camino salvo en las bajadas pronunciadas. ¿Te parece bien?


----------



## pegaso (22 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El tractor y todos los aperos que quiera llevar tienen que moverse, estan en SU casa, que las carreteras rurales no se han hecho para goce de urbanitas en Lycra, sino para uso de los vecinos del pueblo, con o sin tractor.
> 
> Me los he encontrado y adelantado a miles y van bastante mas rapidos que los ciclistas (25 con remolque/40 sin remolque).
> 
> No son un problema, los ciclistas sí.



El problema parece que está en tu cabeza.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Los ciclistas estan exentos de la distancia de seguridad entre ellos cuando circulen en grupo. Obviamente se refiere a grupos consentidos y si uno deja que consentidamente entren "globeros" o gente que no sabe ir en grupo dentro de su grupeta o se mete en una grupeta de los anteriores... que se joda cuando se vea metido en una puta montonera.
> 
> Yo mismo me las vi negras durante un tiempo con un compañero de rutas de BTT que tenia CERO experiencia en circulacion en grupo. Ir detras de el era un peligro... no seguia ni una sola de las normas no escritas de la "grupeta" (no frenar jamas de golpe, avisar de los obstaculos y maniobras con antelacion, etc) y era un estres cojonudo. Al final era yo el que se ponia siempre delante porsiaca.
> 
> Acerca de ese permiso de los ciclistas para ir pegaditos unos a otros, si te parece mal porque en coche no te dejan, si te parece hacemos una cosa; igualar las normas y a partir de ahora en coche... CON CASCO. ¿Te parece bien?



¿Pero es peligroso o no? Por la distancia de frenado etc. No se, quizás se usan como escudo los unos a los otros y es más seguro para el que va mejor escudado.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Pero es peligroso o no? Por la distancia de frenado etc. No se, quizás se usan como escudo los unos a los otros y es más seguro para el que va mejor escudado.



¿De verdad te tengo que explicar lo que es el rebufo y la libertad para escoger los riesgos a los que uno se explone voluntariamente?

Igual un dia de estos te enteras de que el casco no es obligatorio ni para circular en bicicleta en subidas largas y pronunciadas, fuera de carretera y para mayores de edad en vias urbanas... y lo mismo hasta te parece mal el que se deje una ventanita de libertad a la gente porque el el cainismo es fuerte en ti.


----------



## biba ecuador (22 Ago 2022)

Se sabe ya si es japonés el conductoh'?


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> El problema parece que está en tu cabeza.



Date una vuelta con el coche por la Cruz Verde un dia no laborable de buen tiempo y me cuentas si los ciclistas son un problema o no.


----------



## Julc (22 Ago 2022)

Detenido el conductor dado a la fuga tras el atropello mortal a dos ciclistas en Castellbisbal


Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido finalmente al conductor que esta mañana se había dado a la fuga después de embestir a un grupo de ocho ciclistas en Castellbisbal




www.google.com






No dan info del "conductore".
Solo que los biciclistas eran un club de jubiletas.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿De verdad te tengo que explicar lo que es el rebufo y la libertad para escoger los riesgos a los que uno se explone voluntariamente?
> 
> Igual un dia de estos te enteras de que el casco no es obligatorio ni para circular en bicicleta en subidas largas y pronunciadas, fuera de carretera y para mayores de edad en vias urbanas... y lo mismo hasta te parece mal el que se deje una ventanita de libertad a la gente porque el el cainismo es fuerte en ti.



Por eso, leyes de mierda, podéis hacer todo eso pero un coche os tiene que adelantar a dos meteos de distancia. Por si os tira el aire aunque el coche sólo vaya a 3 km/h por encima de vuestra velocidad.
Es tan absurdo…
Que tenéis que coger rebufo para cansaros menos y bajar dos décimas en el el tiempo total del pantallazo de instagram.


----------



## Yomimo (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Héroes sin capa



El tipo va ir a la cárcel directo, para empezar es un hijopvta por largarse.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Por eso, leyes de mierda, podéis hacer todo eso pero un coche os tiene que adelantar a dos meteos de distancia. Por si os tira el aire aunque el coche sólo vaya a 3 km/h por encima de vuestra velocidad.
> Es tan absurdo…
> Que tenéis que coger rebufo para cansaros menos y bajar dos décimas en el el tiempo total del pantallazo de instagram.



¿Por que hablas como si yo fuese ciclista? Yo FUI ciclista... y motorista y muchas cosas mas.
Ahora basicamente voy en coche, pero oye... que si desde tu perspectiva uno solo puede defender los derechos de un colectivo si forma parte de ese colectivo, que te cunda.

Lo de los dos metros creo recordar que es metro y medio y ni siquiera se aplica en via urbana, donde la distancia minima es "la proporcional a la velocidad". Ademas olvidas que esa distancia es mutua... el ciclista tambien debe respetarla entre el y otros usuarios de la via que no sean sus compañeros de grupeta y oye... si dentro de la grupeta todos consienten en asumir ese riesgo que solo les afecta a ellos... ¿de donde sale la vela que traes a ese entierro? ¿Tan aburrida es tu vida que has decidido dedicarla a decirle a los demas como deben proteger la suya?


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Y/o para poder decir despues que el/ella no conducia el coche y enfangar el proceso penal.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> El tipo va ir a la cárcel directo, para empezar es un hijopvta por largarse.



El tipo tiene “múltiples antecedentes” según la prensa, y ahí andaba tan tranquilo. Está claro que nuestro sistema penal/judicial está fallando estrepitosamente. Ese tío debía estar en la cárcel y no de juerga y haciendo el loco por ahí.
¿Qué te hace pensar que ahora vaya a estar en la cárcel más de uno o dos años y volver a salir?


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Por que hablas como si yo fuese ciclista? Yo FUI ciclista... y motorista y muchas cosas mas.
> Ahora basicamente voy en coche, pero oye... que si desde tu perspectiva uno solo puede defender los derechos de un colectivo si forma parte de ese colectivo, que te cunda.
> 
> Lo de los dos metros creo recordar que es metro y medio y ni siquiera se aplica en via urbana, donde la distancia minima es "la proporcional a la velocidad". Ademas olvidas que esa distancia es mutua... el ciclista tambien debe respetarla entre el y otros usuarios de la via que no sean sus compañeros de grupeta y oye... si dentro de la grupeta todos consienten en asumir ese riesgo que solo les afecta a ellos... ¿de donde sale la vela que traes a ese entierro? ¿Tan aburrida es tu vida que has decidido dedicarla a decirle a los demas como deben proteger la suya?



Es mi hilo así que la vela me sale de la polla. Qué derecho ni que cojones, ¿es más peligroso caerse de la moto que de una bici a 20 km/h? El casco protegería lo mismo en ambos casos.
La libertad de que hagan lo que salga de los huevos mientras es el turismo el que tiene que invadir el sentido contrario para que la princesita de dos ruedas no tenga miedito. Lo de los dos metros lo digo porque ahora ya no te hablan de 1,5, te dicen que te tienes que cambiar completamente de carril.


----------



## fayser (22 Ago 2022)

Nueve gilipollas dando por el culo por la carretera.

Poco les ha pasado, en vez de un coche podría haber sido un camión y haber muerto los nueve.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Es mi hilo así que la vela me sale de la polla. Qué derecho ni que cojones, ¿es más peligroso caerse de la moto que de una bici a 20 km/h? El casco protegería lo mismo en ambos casos.
> La libertad de que hagan lo que salga de los huevos mientras es el turismo el que tiene que invadir el sentido contrario para que la princesita de dos ruedas no tenga miedito. Lo de los dos metros lo digo porque ahora ya no te hablan de 1,5, te dicen que te tienes que cambiar completamente de carril.



El entierro no es el hilo... el entierro es EL DERECHO AJENO A ARRIERGARSE A LO QUE A CADA CUAL LE SALGA DE LOS HUEVOS... que es donde te metes cuando te quejas del derecho a ir a rebufo por parte de los ciclistas.
Pues oye... tienes trabajo porque hay montones de actividades ludicas peligrosas en las que se hacen cosas potencialmente mortales que queza deberian ser reglamentadas y/o prohibidas por su vuecencia en pos del "es por tu bien".

Sobre lo del casco no se por donde vas... no entiendo que nueva causa contra los ciclistas o los motoristas has decidido seguir ahora.


----------



## Yomimo (22 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El tipo tiene “múltiples antecedentes” según la prensa, y ahí andaba tan tranquilo. Está claro que nuestro sistema penal/judicial está fallando estrepitosamente. Ese tío debía estar en la cárcel y no de juerga y haciendo el loco por ahí.
> *¿Qué te hace pensar que ahora vaya a estar en la cárcel más de uno o dos años y volver a salir*?



Por mí se podía tirar 20 pero efectivamente con esta mierda de justicia qué tenemos estará como máximo 2 y seguirá siendo una alimaña para la sociedad, además habrá qué darle correspondiente paguita.


----------



## fayser (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> La libertad de que hagan lo que salga de los huevos mientras es el *turismo *el que tiene que invadir el sentido contrario para que la princesita de dos ruedas no tenga miedito.



El turismo, la furgoneta, el camión o el trailer.

Porque hasta estos tienen que sufrir a esos hijos de la gran puta de la "grupeta".


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El entierro no es el hilo... el entierro es EL DERECHO AJENO A ARRIERGARSE A LO QUE A CADA CUAL LE SALGA DE LOS HUEVOS... que es donde te netes cuando te quejas de los rebufos.
> Pues oye... tienes trabajo porque hay montones de actividades ludicas peligrosas en las que se hacen cosas potencialmente mortales que queza deberian ser reglamentadas y/o prohibidas por su vuecencia en pos del "es por tu bien".
> 
> Sobre lo del casco no se por donde vas... no entiendo que nueva causa contra los ciclistas o los motoristas has decidido seguir ahora.



Yo tengo moto y me parece bien que el uso del casco sea obligatorio, que tenga que adelantar a otra moto como si fuera un coche, que tenga que adelantar con más precaución al ciclista. Pero no me vengas con “que la ley me permite ir en grupo y sin casco” porque eso aumenta el riesgo del propio grupo ante un imprevisto de los que van delante y que puedan ir sin casco cuando se pueden abrír la cabeza igualmente. Si es ir nuestra seguridad, como dicen, que lo apliquen igual para todos, que a mi también me suda el melón cuando llevo el casco y con 40° con la chaqueta ni te digo y la chaqueta no es obligatoria.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> El turismo, la furgoneta, el camión o el trailer.
> 
> Porque hasta estos tienen que sufrir a esos hijos de la gran puta de la "grupeta".



Y nos hablan de peligro como si no fuéramos conscientes, que yo iba hace años por carreteras sin arcén y con una bici que oesaba casi más que yo, como para no saber dónde está el peligro y dónde no.


----------



## fayser (22 Ago 2022)

Os dejo este recado a todos los ciclistas que os pensáis que la carretera es vuestra y que los coches son muy malos.

Pues recordad que los coches serán mu malos, todos borrachos drogatas y tal, pero es que además por esa misma carretera circulan estos con 20 toneladas encima y vosotros en mallas haciendo el capullo.









Muere un ciclista al ser embestido por un camión en Muntanyola (Barcelona)


Un primer camión ha esquivado al ciclista, pero otro que iba detrás no ha tenido tiempo de evitar el impacto




elpais.com





Seguid haciendo el gilipollas y sacad el metro cada vez que os adelante uno de estos, que la DGT os protege.


----------



## tracrium (22 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Os dejo este recado a todos los ciclistas que os pensáis que la carretera es vuestra y que los coches son muy malos.
> 
> Pues recordad que los coches serán mu malos, todos borrachos drogatas y tal, pero es que además por esa misma carretera circulan estos con 20 toneladas encima y vosotros en mallas haciendo el capullo.
> 
> ...



Pues eso es lo que no entienden. El derecho y la razón no sirven de nada si estás muerto o te quedas gagá.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Yo tengo moto y me parece bien que el uso del casco sea obligatorio, que tenga que adelantar a otra moto como si fuera un coche, que tenga que adelantar con más precaución al ciclista. Pero no me vengas con “que la ley me permite ir en grupo y sin casco” porque eso aumenta el riesgo del propio grupo ante un imprevisto de los que van delante y que puedan ir sin casco cuando se pueden abrír la cabeza igualmente. Si es ir nuestra seguridad, como dicen, que lo apliquen igual para todos, que a mi también me suda el melón cuando llevo el casco y con 40° con la chaqueta ni te digo y la chaqueta no es obligatoria.



Creo que no has leido bien... el derecho a ir sin casco es ciudad para mayores de edad, subiendo puertos y fuera de carretera, situaciones en las que o se va despacio o no se va en grupo y en cualquier caso, llamame "liberal" si quieres, pero yo defiendo y siempre defendere el derecho de las personas a usar o no usar los elementos de autoproteccion que les salgan de los cojones mientras realizan actividades libres y autonomas. Si yo quiero ir a 40 por hora a dos centimetros del ciclista de delante y sin usar casco... ¿a quien puede perjudicar esto salvo a mi y al de delante? ¿Y si el de delante esta de acuerdo en que yo vaya a dos centinetros de el... a quien mas le importa? ¿Prohibirias tambien el sexo sin proteccion por si las ETS? ¿Y que me dices de quien decide cruzar tal o cual estrecho a nado o consumir tal o cual droga, o practicar en su casa el lanzamiento de cuchillos o hacer obras en el tejado de su propio chalet sin usar arnes ni linea de vida o quien opta por practicar alpinismo invernal en estilo alpino en solitario? ¿Todo prohibido o como harias para salvarnos a todos de nuestras malas decisiones desde tu alto pulpito de buen juicio y prudencia?

Ya lo dije hace varias paginas... demasiado dictadorzuelo moralista.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> El tipo va ir a la cárcel directo, para empezar es un hijopvta por largarse.



Totalmente suscribo tu mensaje, por mi que se pudra en la cárcel, mi mensaje era humor negro básicamente.

Mis condolencias a las familias DEP


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Os dejo este recado a todos los ciclistas que os pensáis que la carretera es vuestra y que los coches son muy malos.
> 
> Pues recordad que los coches serán mu malos, todos borrachos drogatas y tal, pero es que además por esa misma carretera circulan estos con 20 toneladas encima y vosotros en mallas haciendo el capullo.
> 
> ...



Oh... vaya... jamas me hubiese imaginado que esa posibilidad pudiese existir...
Si alguien como tu me hubiese advertido de esos peligros cuando tenia 16 años y decidi practicar el ciclismo de carretera, seguramente hubiese optado por algo menos peligroso como el mus, los videojuegos o la jardineria de interior.

Gracias a dios ahora existen personas como tu que nos revelan estos secretos y las nuevas generaciones podran salvar sus vidas gracias a vuestras valientes y generosas informaciones que antes nadie podia ni imaginar.

Una cruz al merito civil con distintivo arcoiris y unicornio, por favor... no es para menos.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El tipo tiene “múltiples antecedentes” según la prensa, y ahí andaba tan tranquilo. Está claro que nuestro sistema penal/judicial está fallando estrepitosamente. Ese tío debía estar en la cárcel y no de juerga y haciendo el loco por ahí.
> ¿Qué te hace pensar que ahora vaya a estar en la cárcel más de uno o dos años y volver a salir?



Si no tenia seguro o el tío se declara insolvente la mitad la paga el dueño del coche por demanda solidaria jojojoho


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Creo que no has leido bien... el derecho a ir sin casco es ciudad para mayores de edad, subiendo puertos y fuera de carretera, situaciones en las que o se va despacio o no se va en grupo y en cualquier caso, llamame "liberal" si quieres, pero yo defiendo y siempre defendere el derecho de las personas a usar o no usar los elementos de autoproteccion que les salgan de los cojones mientras realizan actividades libres y autonomas. Si yo quiero ir a 40 por hora a dos centimetros del ciclista de delante y sin usar casco... ¿a quien puede perjudicar esto salvo a mi y al de delante? ¿Y si el de delante esta de acuerdo en que yo vaya a dos centinetros de el... a quien mas le importa? ¿Prohibirias tambien el sexo sin proteccion por si las ETS? ¿Y que me dices de quien decide cruzar tal o cual estrecho a nado o consumir tal o cual droga, o practicar en su casa el lanzamiento de cuchillos o hacer obras en el tejado de su propio chalet sin usar arnes ni linea de vida o quien opta por practicar alpinismo invernal en estilo alpino en solitario? ¿Todo prohibido o como harias para salvarnos a todos de nuestras malas decisiones desde tu alto pulpito de buen juicio y prudencia?
> 
> Ya lo dije hace varias paginas... demasiado dictadorzuelo moralista.



Por lo pronto el casco obligatorio en cualquier situación, ropa reflectante homologada de forma obligatoria, que sean fácilmente identificables por ley… y de ir pegados nada, si la distancia es seguridad, pues a guardar distancia de seguridad. 
Lo de los stops, semáforos, auriculares etc es igual para todos los conductores y sancionable también, pero sería un milagro que todos los ciclistas lo cumplieran. Los ciclistas de los que hablamos no están en el tejado de su casa ni el medio del océano, ni follando a pelo con su sidoso compañero de ruta. Están compartiendo carretera con todo tipo de vehículos.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> El turismo, la furgoneta, el camión o el trailer.
> 
> Porque hasta estos tienen que sufrir a esos hijos de la gran puta de la "grupeta".



Los de dtras van casi bien, el de delante no, pero los que van asi siempre usan el mismo argumento de mierda..." ej ke loh harzeneh ehtan mu susios y pinshas".
Pues monta unas putas gomas con kevlar... que si, que pesan mas, ya lo se, pero pinchas menos y puedes ir sin joder a los demas irreglamenariamente. Eso o asumes pinchar... pero lo de pasarle el muerto a otro invadiendo sistematicamente su parte de la via no es admisible.
Pero ojo... que eso tambien lo hacen muchos automovilistas; ese tipo de mierdas egocentricas no son exclusivas del ciclista... que hay tramos en los que el transito de camiones tiene el carril derecho de una via de mas de un carril por sentido con grietas... nada exagerado ni peligroso, solo incomodo y en esos tramos ves como los motoristas y automovilistas se van al carril izquierdo o central POR SU COMODIDAD obstaculizando la circulacion. Eso es LO MISMO que los del ciclista que no usa nunca el arcen "porque esta sucio".
Igual de indeseables los unos y los otros.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Hablas en serio? ¿Te han multado alguna vez por ir en moto sin vulnerar norma alguna o solo lo han hecho cuando has ido saltandore todas las normas?
> 
> El espiritu con el que uses las vias es indistinto... la multa llega si lo haces follandote todas las normas y si... se deberia multar a los ciclistas que se salten las normas jodiendo a los demas. No hablo de que los demas "se sientan jodidos" sino de que estan siendo jodidos por LA VULNERACION DE LAS NORMAS por parte de un ciclista, un motorista, un camionero, un carretillero, un tractorista, un peaton... TODOS deberian ser sancionados si joden a los demas DE FORMA ANTIREGLAMENTARIA.



Yo me refiero a la doble vara de medir.

El ciclista yendo mucho más lento y por debabo del lìmite inferior crea un peligro X que no es necesariamente menor al motociclista que va por encima del límite superior.

A uno se le permite crear ese peligro y al otro no.

Es más, es tan o más peligroso ir en bici por carretera que conducir en coche sin el cinturón puesto. Pero al conductor le multarán por no llevar el cinturòn, y al ciclista casi que se le aplaude.

Las normas están hechas con el puto culo, son un sin sentido tras otro.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que no entienden. El derecho y la razón no sirven de nada si estás muerto o te quedas gagá.



¿Por que presupones que la asuncion de un riesgo es consecuencia necesaria del desconocimiento o la incomprension?
¿Tu crees que los que han ido VOLUNTARIOS a luchar a todas las guerras que en la historia han sido lo han hecho por desinformacion o estupidez? ¿Crees que todos ignoraban que tenian muchos boletos para acabar muertos, mutilados o prisioneros?

Tu forma de enfocar el tema me lleva a pensar que eres bastante miedoso y piensas que todos los demas tambien lo somos en igual medida.


----------



## spica (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Si no tenia seguro o el tío se declara insolvente la mitad la paga el dueño del coche por demanda solidaria jojojoho



A los jueces les gusta mucho poner en las responsabilidades lo de "indemnizar de forma conjunta y solidaria".

Vamos que puede pagar uno solo el monto total, eso sí este luego puede reclamar la parte al que no pago nada.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Yo me refiero a la doble vara de medir.
> 
> El ciclista yendo mucho más lento y por debabo del lìmite inferior crea un peligro X que no es necesariamente menor al motociclista que va por encima del límite superior.
> 
> ...



El permitir la circulacion en bicicleta por casi todas las vias responde al respeto al derecho de movilidad.
Si yo quiero o tengo que ir de A a B y lo tengo que hacer o lo quiero hacer en bicicleta (o moto o a caballo o andando...), tengo que tener ese derecho si no existe otra via posible mas adecuada. Por eso en determinados tramos de autovia se permite la circulacion de vehivilos que por norma general por ahi no podrian circular, porque no existen vias alternativas para ellos.
El estado debe garantizar que todo ciudadano pueda ir de cualquier punto A hasta cualquier punto B con los medios (legales) de que disponga, desde el ir a pie o en patines.
Ya se que eso es muy teorico y que no se cumple siempre, pero esa es la razon de que se deba permitir la circulacion de bicicletas por carreteras, porque no sabes si fulano puede permitirse el ir en coche y el estado no va a pagarle uno.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El permitir la circulacion en bicicleta por casi todas las vias responde al respeto al derecho de movilidad.
> Si yo quiero o tengo que ir de A a B y lo tengo que hacer o lo quiero hacer en bicicleta (o moto o a caballo o andando...), tengo que tener ese derecho si no existe otra via posible mas adecuada. Por eso en determinados tramos de autovia se permite la circulacion de vehivilos que por norma general por ahi no podrian circular, porque no existen vias alternativas para ellos.
> El estado debe garantizar que todo ciudadano pueda ir de cualquier punto A hasta cualquier punto B con los medios (legales) de que disponga, desde el ir a pie o en patines.
> Ya se que eso es muy teorico y que no se cumple siempre, pero esa es la razon de que se deba permitir la circulacion de bicicletas por carreteras, porque no sabes si fulano puede permitirse el ir en coche y el estado no va a pagarle uno.



Las bicis pueden ir por caminos y tienes ese derecho garantizado igual...


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ago 2022)

Eso lo sabemos todos...por eso debería ser más dura la pena.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El permitir la circulacion en bicicleta por casi todas las vias responde al respeto al derecho de movilidad.
> Si yo quiero o tengo que ir de A a B y lo tengo que hacer o lo quiero hacer en bicicleta (o moto o a caballo o andando...), tengo que tener ese derecho si no existe otra via posible mas adecuada. Por eso en determinados tramos de autovia se permite la circulacion de vehivilos que por norma general por ahi no podrian circular, porque no existen vias alternativas para ellos.
> El estado debe garantizar que todo ciudadano pueda ir de cualquier punto A hasta cualquier punto B con los medios (legales) de que disponga, desde el ir a pie o en patines.
> Ya se que eso es muy teorico y que no se cumple siempre, pero esa es la razon de que se deba permitir la circulacion de bicicletas por carreteras, porque no sabes si fulano puede permitirse el ir en coche y el estado no va a pagarle uno.



Quien usa bici por obligación? Yo solo veo domingueros vestidos como astronautas


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Las bicis pueden ir por caminos y tienes ese derecho garantizado igual...



Los coches tambien... ¿quieres ir con tu coche por pistas? ¿Hay pistas que lleven decentemete de todo A a todo B?


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Quien usa bici por obligación? Yo solo veo domingueros vestidos como astronautas



MUCHA GENTE y el ir vestido de ciclista no implica nada mas que el que quieres ir con el atuendo adecuado para ello. ¿Todo el que va en moto vestido de motorista va a hacer curvas?


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> MUCHA GENTE y el ir vestido de ciclista no implica nada mas que el que quieres ir con el atuendo adecuado para ello. ¿Todo el que va en moto vestido de motorista va a hacer curvas?



El atuendo de motero te protege de una caída, las gafas galácticas y las mallas apretadas poco útiles las veo para usar la bici para hacer la compra o ir a trabajar, que nunca lo veo eso….

Eso solo se ve en Alemania, Holanda etc que tienen carriles bici por todas partes… ahí es al revés nunca ves domingueros pero si gente de bien que hace todo con la bici, NO ME CUENTES HISTORIAS


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> *36 ciclistas fallecidos en 2020*
> No se puede decir lo mismo en el caso de los *ciclistas* fallecidos, que experimentaron un *leve descenso del 10% con 36 muertos*, cuatro menos que en 2019. Esto puede deberse al *auge de la bici como medio de transporte*, y no solo como práctica deportiva, que también ha experimentado un notable crecimiento. Eso explicaría que *13 ciclistas de los 36 fallecidos en 2020 (un 36% del total) no llevaban casco*, según datos de la DGT.
> 
> 
> ...



Esta vez se han pasado un poco mostrando imágenes demasiado gore, no creo que sea casualidad.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Esta vez se han pasado un poco mostrando imágenes demasiado gore, no creo que sea casualidad.



Ni yo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que la mayoría cree que la carretera es suya por llevar 100cv bajo el capó y cree tener derecho a ir más deprisa de lo que su capacidad de controlar el vehículo marca en cada circunstancia.
> 
> Es alucinante ver cómo la mayoría defiende conducir "a ciegas" y pide un circuito libre de obstáculos.
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero los caminos asfaltados no se empiezan a hacer hasta la llegada del automóvil, la bicicleta, que es anterior al automóvil, siempre discurrió por el campo a través, fue un vehículo importantísimo para que las clases medias y bajas se desplazaran por primera vez a larga distancia y salieran de sus pueblos o aldeas sin tener que caminar, se hacía por trabajo, ocio o necesidad, introducir bicicletas en las carreteras por moda deportiva es un fenómeno de los 80-90, de hecho la mayoría de ciclistas van con mayas de colores como los ciclistas federados aun siendo ya entrados en años y ponen en riesgo la seguridad del tráfico y la suya propia.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo siento pero los caminos asfaltados no se empiezan a hacer hasta la llegada del automóvil, la bicicleta, que es anterior al automóvil, siempre discurrió por el campo a través, fue un vehículo importantísimo para que las clases medias y bajas se desplazaran por primera vez a larga distancia y salieran de sus pueblos o aldeas sin tener que caminar, se hacía por trabajo, ocio o necesidad, introducir bicicletas en las carreteras por moda deportiva es un fenómeno de los 80-90, de hecho la mayoría de ciclistas van con mayas de colores como los ciclistas federados aun siendo ya entrados en años y ponen en riesgo la seguridad del tráfico y la suya propia.



¿Quiere usted decir que los coches son los dueños de los caminos ancestrales? porque eso es lo que son las carreteras convencionales (las autopistas son trazados nuevos). Nada más lejos de la realidad, el hecho de que se asfaltaran no implica cambio en el derecho de uso, son los caminos de esiempre, y como ya se ha dicho varias veces, hay sitios quee son el único camino.
No son propiedad de los vehículos rápidos (que son los que provocan el peligro, por mucho que aquí se intente decir lo contrario).

Si no somos capaces de controlar nuestro coche *en todo momento*, vamos como kamikazes. El problema es pensar que se tiene derecho a ir a una velocidad que no puedo ni frenar con seguridad en la distancia de visibilidad que tenga, o que tengo derecho a ir siempre a más de 50 km/h

Pues no, la velocidad hay que adaptarla a las circunstancias, entre las que están el resto de vehículos.


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> MUCHA GENTE y el ir vestido de ciclista no implica nada mas que el que quieres ir con el atuendo adecuado para ello. ¿Todo el que va en moto vestido de motorista va a hacer curvas?



hay q ser subnormal ponerse mallas. Cualquier chandal vale para pedalear. 

Son subnormales sin mas y van cayendo como moscas, es ley de vida, darwin


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Quiere usted decir que los coches son los dueños de los caminos ancestrales? porque eso es lo que son las carreteras convencionales (las autopistas son trazados nuevos). Nada más lejos de la realidad, el hecho de que se asfaltaran no implica cambio en el derecho de uso, son los caminos de esiempre, y como ya se ha dicho varias veces, hay sitios quee son el único camino.
> No son propiedad de los vehículos rápidos (que son los que provocan el peligro, por mucho que aquí se intente decir lo contrario).
> 
> Si no somos capaces de controlar nuestro coche *en todo momento*, vamos como kamikazes. El problema es pensar que se tiene derecho a ir a una velocidad que no puedo ni frenar con seguridad en la distancia de visibilidad que tenga, o que tengo derecho a ir siempre a más de 50 km/h
> ...



Tu vas por una via a 90km/h y no debe haber ningun vehiculo por debajo de 45km/h por seguridad de toda la vida. A menos de esa velocidad , no puedes frenar a tiempo.

Esta todo estudiado.

Si te encuentras con ciclistas en medio la calzada en la curva, te los comes y ya esta. Asi caen unas decenas de muertos al año y otros muchos mas accidentados. Los coches van muy bien, de ahi que la escabechina no sea mayor.

Es coo hacer escalada, tener tienes derecho, pero al final te pilla un alud o te mueres de frio o se suelta algo y te caes o se acaba el oxigeno.

Es un deporte de riesgo y ya esta , ahora a apechugar con los ataudes


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

Veo mucho desecho social por aquí que se alegra.
Cuando les toca tragar patinete, avren ferte
Hay que ser malo para no adelantar un pelotón sin poner en peligro a nadie.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Tu vas por una via a 90km/h y no debe haber ningun vehiculo por debajo de 45km/h por seguridad de toda la vida. A menos de esa velocidad , no puedes frenar a tiempo.
> 
> Esta todo estudiado.
> 
> ...



Si se cumplen las normas, usted puede detener su vehículo en la distancia de visibilidad que tiene. Por eso se subirá o no a la reja del tractor en esa curva, o arrasará a los heridos en la calzada del accidente que ha pasado justo antes.

En las carreteras convencionales existen vehículos lentos (tracción animal, peatones, tractores, etc. y hay que contar que no debemos arrasarlos.

Los ciclistas no deben ir "en medio la calzada en la curva" como usted dice, pero usted debe ser capaz de detener su vehículo incluso si hay un herido en el asfalto. Es curioso que la mayoría desconozca ese simple y lógico dato.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Los coches tambien... ¿quieres ir con tu coche por pistas? ¿Hay pistas que lleven decentemete de todo A a todo B?



Hago mucha pista con coche, tengo la carretera asfaltada a varios kilómetros de mi casa.


----------



## tracrium (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Tu forma de enfocar el tema me lleva a pensar que eres bastante miedoso y piensas que todos los demas tambien lo somos en igual medida.



Puede que haga incluso cosas más peligrosas, pero no echaré la culpa a terceros si me ocurriese algo.

Pretender 0 ciclistas muertos es lo mismo que pretender 0 mujeres muertas a manos de sus exparejas, 0 accidentes laborales o 0 apuñalamientos en Barcelona: ES UN OBJETIVO IMPOSIBLE.

En grupeta, borrachos y por el medio de la calzada quieren llegar a casa. Pues va ser que no. Al menos no siempre.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Si se cumplen las normas, usted puede detener su vehículo en la distancia de visibilidad que tiene. Por eso se subirá o no a la reja del tractor en esa curva, o arrasará a los heridos en la calzada del accidente que ha pasado justo antes.
> 
> En las carreteras convencionales existen vehículos lentos (tracción animal, peatones, tractores, etc. y hay que contar que no debemos arrasarlos.
> 
> Los ciclistas no deben ir "en medio la calzada en la curva" como usted dice, pero usted debe ser capaz de detener su vehículo incluso si hay un herido en el asfalto. Es curioso que la mayoría desconozca ese simple y lógico dato.



Cuéntamelo cuando vayas a 50kph por una vía en plena curva por debajo de la velocidad legal y te encuentres un grupo de 5 cogiéndose toda la calzada a 5kph hablando tan panchos… si fuera en fila india si habría posibilidad de esquivarlos pero nunca van así


----------



## Señormerigueder (22 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


>



Un vídeo delicioso...


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 Ago 2022)

Hay que estar muy mal de la cabeza para que te moleste más un ciclista por la carretera que los millones de funcionarios, políticos y viejos que viven de nuestros impuestos.

Sois unos hijos de puta motosierrables igual que los anteriormente mencionados.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Quiere usted decir que los coches son los dueños de los caminos ancestrales? porque eso es lo que son las carreteras convencionales (las autopistas son trazados nuevos). Nada más lejos de la realidad, el hecho de que se asfaltaran no implica cambio en el derecho de uso, son los caminos de esiempre, y como ya se ha dicho varias veces, hay sitios quee son el único camino.
> No son propiedad de los vehículos rápidos (que son los que provocan el peligro, por mucho que aquí se intente decir lo contrario).
> 
> Si no somos capaces de controlar nuestro coche *en todo momento*, vamos como kamikazes. El problema es pensar que se tiene derecho a ir a una velocidad que no puedo ni frenar con seguridad en la distancia de visibilidad que tenga, o que tengo derecho a ir siempre a más de 50 km/h
> ...



Es como los cortes de tráfico por una manifestación, están en su derecho pero ello no implica que no estén obstaculizando, alterando el ritmo del resto del tráfico y por qur no decirlo, tocando los cojones y creando situaciones de peligro. Por ocio.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Puede que haga incluso cosas más peligrosas, pero no echaré la culpa a terceros si me ocurriese algo.
> 
> Pretender 0 ciclistas muertos es lo mismo que pretender 0 mujeres muertas a manos de sus exparejas, 0 accidentes laborales o 0 apuñalamientos en Barcelona: *ES UN OBJETIVO IMPOSIBLE.*
> 
> En grupeta, borrachos y por el medio de la calzada quieren llegar a casa. Pues va ser que no. Al menos no siempre.



Eso promete la DGT y nos lo vende a base de sanciones de todo tipo, multar al que se saca un moco en el semáforo, prohibir rebasar el límite de velocidad para adelantar, norma que va tremendamente unida a la última compra masiva de radares que han hecho… porque dicen que objetivo cero víctimas. Es la excusa que ponen porque no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Un coche embiste a un grupo de 9 ciclistas en la C-243c, a la altura de Castellbisbal (Barcelona), y se da a la fuga dejando al menos dos muertos, al tiempo que otros dos ciclistas presentan heridas de diversa consideración.
> 
> Según ha informado este domingo el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT), 5 patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, 5 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, 5 ambulancias y un helicóptero del Servicio Médico de Emergencias (SEM) se han desplazado hasta el lugar de los hechos.
> 
> ...



¿Y dejó el coche así aparcado en la calle?

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Y dejó el coche así aparcado en la calle?
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Si, aproximadamente a 1,5 km del lugar del siniestro.


----------



## Leunam (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Cuéntamelo cuando vayas a 50kph por una vía en plena curva por debajo de la velocidad legal y te encuentres un grupo de 5 cogiéndose toda la calzada a 5kph hablando tan panchos… si fuera en fila india si habría posibilidad de esquivarlos pero nunca van así



En el escenario que usted describe los bicilistos comten una infracción, por lo que la culpa es de ellos. Cámara de grabación randyano style, son baratas y pueden sacarnos de algún apuro importante.

Por cierto, ya no sé cuántas veces ya he dicho que el código de la circulación dice:

*



Artículo 45. Adecuación de la velocidad a las circunstancias.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Todo conductor está obligado a respetar los límites de velocidad establecidos y a tener en cuenta, *además*, sus propias condiciones físicas y psíquicas, las características y el estado de la vía, del vehículo y de su carga, las condiciones meteorológicas, ambientales *y de circulación*, y, en general, cuantas circunstancias concurran en cada momento, a fin de adecuar la velocidad de su vehículo a ellas, *de manera que siempre pueda detenerlo dentro de los límites de su campo de visión y ante cualquier obstáculo que pueda presentarse* (artículo 19.1 del texto articulado).
> 
> *Artículo 46. Moderación de la velocidad. Casos.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Si no tenia seguro o el tío se declara insolvente la mitad la paga el dueño del coche por demanda solidaria jojojoho



El dueño también se declarará insolvente, porque seguro que es coleguilla del mismo clan.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)

En forocoches dicen que es gitano, pero no lo veo confirmado por ninguna parte. 



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9212589


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> En forocoches dicen que es gitano, pero no lo veo confirmado por ninguna parte.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9212589



Ni lo verás, que no tiene que cundir la gitanofobia.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (22 Ago 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Al que los ha atropelladp, deberian emplumarle todo lo que puedan y más.
> 
> Ahora, que van dando por culo en carreters comarcales, vias rápidas de mucho tráfico, además de en aceras y demás en núcleos urbanos, es asi.
> 
> ...



Será un marrónido/a sin nada que perder. Lo mismo está mejor en la cárcel y todo. Pero poco tiempo estará en el resort.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

Y saldrá con años cotizados y todo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Vamos a circular en pelotón por esta carretera de alto tráfico. Un plan sin fisuras.



Un pelotón de jubilados


----------



## Julc (22 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Hay que estar muy mal de la cabeza para que te moleste más un ciclista por la carretera que los millones de funcionarios, políticos y viejos que viven de nuestros impuestos.
> 
> Sois unos hijos de puta motosierrables igual que los anteriormente mencionados.



Pues eran dos viejos.
Vaya dilema, ¿eh?


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Quien usa bici por obligación? Yo solo veo domingueros vestidos como astronautas



Hay muchos pero esos pasan desapercibidos, unos van en la bici de miles de euros con la que "entrenan" en sus ratos libres y van equipados, otros van y no me lo invento, en una mtb con cambio de palanca de esos antiguos, con una bici de las más caras que vendían en el pryca cuando era pryca y el chaleco amarillo. 
Ambos se harán sus 30 km ida y vuelta independientemente del clima que haya aunque el de la bici cara irá en coche si ese día llueve.
Se nota que son conscientes de lo que supone su presencia en la calzada, se nota por la manera en la que circulan. 
El que va a regar al huerto en la mtb, el finde le toca volver y hacer lo mismo pero el de la bici de miles de euros, el fin de semana se transforma y le da por irse a la subida más difícil que conozca a pedalear tumbando la bici de un lado a otro por mitad de la carretera mientras circula a 15 km/h. Y te tienes que esperar y ya está.


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Si se cumplen las normas, usted puede detener su vehículo en la distancia de visibilidad que tiene. Por eso se subirá o no a la reja del tractor en esa curva, o arrasará a los heridos en la calzada del accidente que ha pasado justo antes.
> 
> En las carreteras convencionales existen vehículos lentos (tracción animal, peatones, tractores, etc. y hay que contar que no debemos arrasarlos.
> 
> Los ciclistas no deben ir "en medio la calzada en la curva" como usted dice, pero usted debe ser capaz de detener su vehículo incluso si hay un herido en el asfalto. Es curioso que la mayoría desconozca ese simple y lógico dato.



A ver caballero, los peatones deben circular y asi lo hacen, por el carril de su IZQUIERDA ¿por que? 

1º nadie los va a encular por detras
2º Tienen vision de los vehiculos que se les acercan de frente
3º van por el arcen e incluso el campo si hace falta
4º van con precaucion y a una mala siempre pueden echarse a la cuneta
5º el coche que va hacia ellos, salvo poca visibilidad, los ve de frente de lejos. NUNCA vemos un peaton POR EL MEDIO DE LA CALZADA NUNCA

Traccion animal, es un vehiculo "pequeño" , por que los tractores son pequeños y no se dejan ver. Van con luces amarillas y placas, lo que impide que los veamos. Ademas van ocupando toda la calzada, jamas se echan a la derecha y no son nada de ruidosos ¿estas mal del tarro o que?

Si hay un vehiculo que se deja ver al KM es precisamente uno agricola y aun asi solo pueden ir por la carretera lo justo para llegar al campo

¿animales? ¿ha visto usted esas señales con un ciervo o una vaca? pues eso. De dia lo normal es q no se te cruce un jabali y, a mi de noche se me cruza de todo y por eso voy mas despacio

Y luego tenemos a quien????????????????????? a los anormales de las mallas. Sin luces, ocupando la calzada, a la velocidad q les da la gana e incumpliendo todo lo que pueden y molestando deliberadamente a la primera oportunidad q se les presenta.

POCOS CAEN

No, yo no debo estar pendiente de que vaya un peaton por mitad de la carretera o un ciclistas, son ellos los q deben ir por el arcen o lo mas pegados a la derecha si no lo hay, para que si yo voy a 90km/h pueda ESQUIVARLOS y si acaso, poder frenar.

¿por que existen las luces de averia?¿los triangulos? PARA DAR TIEMPO AL QUE VIENE A FRENAR, una bici no da esa opcion y menos en peloton por que nio van con coche de señalizacion como dicen las normas.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> El atuendo de motero te protege de una caída, las gafas galácticas y las mallas apretadas poco útiles las veo para usar la bici para hacer la compra o ir a trabajar, que nunca lo veo eso….
> 
> Eso solo se ve en Alemania, Holanda etc que tienen carriles bici por todas partes… ahí es al revés nunca ves domingueros pero si gente de bien que hace todo con la bici, NO ME CUENTES HISTORIAS



Yo mismo fui a trabajar durante años en bicicleta hace muchos años y me ponia mi equipacion del club ciclista. ¿Como tendria que haber ido segun tu...? ¿Con el uniforme de trabajo para que se me manchase, se me enganchase con la cadena, para que el subir y bajar con ropa amplia pero rigida fuese mas dificil? ¿Tenia que ir con las botas del curro pedaleando sobre los pedales automaticos?
Si al llegar al trabajo ya me tenia que duchar igualmente... ¿por que ir vestido de "no ciclista" durante el trayecto en bicicleta con todo lo malo que ello implicaba?
Y si... algunas prendas de ciclismo como el calzado, los guantes y las gafas, tienen funciones tambien de seguridad, especialmente zapatillas y gafas, pero no espero que entiendas el por que. Solo te dire una cosa; sal a montar en bicicleta medio en serio o una buena distancia sin gafas y con calzado normal sobre pedales automaticos. Pasalo bien con las rafagas de viento y cuando te pongas de pies sobre los pedales (ah... espera, que eso quiza no lo hagas jamas porque es de muy "pros").


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> En el escenario que usted describe los bicilistos comten una infracción, por lo que la culpa es de ellos. Cámara de grabación randyano style, son baratas y pueden sacarnos de algún apuro importante.
> 
> Por cierto, ya no sé cuántas veces ya he dicho que el código de la circulación dice:



Y por eso los que colisionan con ciclistas suelen tener poca pena, pese a ir drogados.

En este caso, no saldra por la tele pero, 

A- Irian en peloton sin señalizar
B sin ropa reflectante
C por el puto medio 

Entonces se suma la imprudencia del conductor del coche con la de ellos y "era imposible esquivarlos" y les caen dos dias

Lo q pasa es q eso no sale por la tele. Jamas diran que la banda del jubilado iba como se le ponia en los cojones.

De entrada uno ha dicho q iban en FILA INDIA y no se lo cree ni dios. Ese ya sabe q si hay testigos de que iban en peloton, el del coche puede alegar q los otros tambien iban mal


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pues eran dos viejos.
> Vaya dilema, ¿eh?



Para nada, por mucho que meta mierda a los langostos está clarísimo. Ese conductore es pura escoria.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Hay muchos pero esos pasan desapercibidos, unos van en la bici de miles de euros con la que "entrenan" en sus ratos libres y van equipados, otros van y no me lo invento, en una mtb con cambio de palanca de esos antiguos, con una bici de las más caras que vendían en el pryca cuando era pryca y el chaleco amarillo.
> Ambos se harán sus 30 km ida y vuelta independientemente del clima que haya aunque el de la bici cara irá en coche si ese día llueve.
> Se nota que son conscientes de lo que supone su presencia en la calzada, se nota por la manera en la que circulan.



Lo suscribo. Yo fui de los de la bicicleta de miles de euros. No muchos miles. Pero de mas de 2.000 euros actuales si porque fueron mas de 100.000 pesetas hace unos 30 años.
Pero oye... que ellos ven licra y ya saben que vas a una carrera... lo de que te pongas esa ropa para ir a currar no lo conciben.
Supongo que el pintor no puede ir con unos chinos y una camisa limpias a su trabajo y el guardia civil no va a trabajar si no lleva el tricornio puesto. Nadie se cambia al entrar al trabajo, nadie.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Puede que haga incluso cosas más peligrosas, pero no echaré la culpa a terceros si me ocurriese algo.
> 
> Pretender 0 ciclistas muertos es lo mismo que pretender 0 mujeres muertas a manos de sus exparejas, 0 accidentes laborales o 0 apuñalamientos en Barcelona: ES UN OBJETIVO IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> En grupeta, borrachos y por el medio de la calzada quieren llegar a casa. Pues va ser que no. Al menos no siempre.



Es que creo que nadie en su sano juicio pide cero ciclistas muertos... yo no lo pido, lo deseo pero no lo pido porque se que es una entelequia.

Lo que muchos queremos es que se haga justicia y quien mate a otro por una temeridad, imprudencia o negligencia, pague por ello como toque.
No me veras defender a los ciclistas gilipollas que van tocando los cojones a los demas por su "superioridad moral" o lo que sea... para ellos quiero multazo, pero eso no justifica que se les pase por encima con el coche como mucho troll y psicopata pide por aqui.
Por ese criterio, la proxima vez que un peaton cruce por donde no debe o cuando no tiene prioridad... ¡¡¡¡GAAAAAAS!!!! y al tanatorio con el, por hijoputa... ¿no? ¿Es eso?
Si es eso, recordadlo la proxima vez que cruceis "mal" la calle, o con el coche o moto cometais algun error o lo que sea que os lleve a estorbar indebidamente a otro usuario de la via mas grande, que igual dais con uno que piensa igual que vosotros y se acaban vuestras tribulaciones.

"Si... el fallecido se metio en el cruce con su coche, calculando mal la distancia y velocidad a la que yo llegaba con el trailer, con prioridad, asi es que en lugar de frenar e intentar minimizar el choque, acelere a fondo para que dejase de sufrir... si es que no hacia mas que estorbar... ahora ya descansa y lo mejor de todo es que ya no estorba."


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ago 2022)

Como anécdota, yo cuando veraneaba de chaval en el pueblo e iba en bici por la carretera, siempre miraba para atrás cuando oía un coche. Hablamos de carreteras comarcales con miy poco trafico.
Nunca dejó dd sorprenderme que algunos pasaban rozando aún pudiendo pasar momentáneamente al otro lado sin ningún problema. Hay gente asi.
Yo por precaución me salía siempre de la banda asfaltada mientras no dejaba dd mirar al coche. Básicamente yo actuaba como un peatón.
Luego aparte estaban los camiones que se metían por esas carreteras a tope de velocidad, los que volvían mamados de las fiestas de los pueblos...

En serio, evitad las carreteras para hacer deporte.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (22 Ago 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Hacen lo que les da la puta gana, hay dos carriles? Sin problemas, se ponen a lo ancho pillando todo y no vayas a pitarles, que encima se ponen a expulsar bilis, pases de cebra? Eso para ellos no existe, en fin, demasiado poco le pasa al colectivo, van tocando los huevos todo lo que pueden y más.



Soy ciclista y conductor. Lo que dice el comentario es lo que veo... La gente está muy fumada. Cierto es que hay mucho conductor desaprensivo, pero los ciclistas se la juegan cada vez que salen a la carretera. Hay gente que se cree que está en el tour de Francia y que el tráfico está cortado para que ellos saquen su bici. La primavera y el verano son un horror y las carreteras cercanas a núcleos urbanos de cierta entidad, peor. Y los fines de semana lo siguiente.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Si, aproximadamente a 1,5 km del lugar del siniestro.



Ahora dira que no sabe nada, que se chuzo muy fuerte, perdio las llaves del coche, se paso las siguientes 24 horas durmiendo la mona entre unos cartones en el monte y cuando recupero la verticalidad se encontro ese tinglado... que por favor busquen al culpable aunque no dejase ni una sola huella en su coche.
Al menos asi alargara el proceso.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Soy ciclista y conductor. Lo que dice el comentario es lo que veo... La gente está muy fumada. Cierto es que hay mucho conductor desaprensivo, pero los ciclistas se la juegan cada vez que salen a la carretera. Hay gente que se cree que está en el tour de Francia y que el tráfico está cortado para que ellos saquen su bici. La primavera y el verano son un horror y las carreteras cercanas a núcleos urbanos de cierta entidad, peor. Y los fines de semana lo siguiente.



Al principio de tu mensaje dices ser ciclista para a continuacion hablar de los ciclistas en tercera persona como si todos hiciesen las mismas cosas.

No se que pensar... o mientes al principio o mientes al final o tu mismo reconoces hacer lo mismo que condenas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (22 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Las bicicletas se han convertido en un estorbo.
> 
> Que vayan en fila india y por el arcen,porque lian una pajarracas que no veas.
> 
> No pude ser que repartidores y camioneros que van con los horarios pegados al culo tengan que ir a 15 por hora durante 3 kilometros solo porque a los langostos de turno se le pasa por los huevos.



Así es. La bicicleta de recreo en España se ha convertido en un estorbo para los profesionales y usuarios motorizados de la carretera. Menos mal que los ciclistas no pueden circular por las autovías (de momento... Insisto, de momento).


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Al principio de tu mensaje dices ser ciclista para a continuacion hablar de los ciclistas en tercera persona como si todos hiciesen las mismas cosas.
> 
> No se que pensar... o mientes al principio o mientes al final o tu mismo reconoces hacer lo mismo que condenas.



Cuando salgo con la bici jamás voy por la carretera. Me parece una verdadera locura y no estoy dispuesto a tragar gases de escape ni a jugarme el tipo y menos en carreteras locales que tienen dos metros de ancho o en comarcales o nacionales donde los coches y camionazos van mínimo a 90 y tienen un arcén de menos de medio metro. Solo el rebufo del aire que desplazan ya te desestabiliza.

Yo cargo la bici en el coche y me veo la red de carriles que hay en mi zona o en otras donde voy. Un buen mapa 1:25.000 del Instituto Geográfico Nacional o Google Earth te descubren una fantástica red de pistas y carriles donde no hay nadie y disfrutas del camino, de la bici y del paisaje Puedes hacer rutas bastante interesantes y no ir con la mirada pegada al asfalto y pendiente de los motorizados. Muchas de estas pistas te permiten disfrutar mucho, con muy poco riesgo, si no haces el gilipollas.

En la carretera no dependes solo de ti, sino de muchos terceros, que pueden ir con mucha prisa, pasados de lo que sea, cometer un error de cálculo o un adelantamiento incorrecto. El paragolpes del ciclista es la cabeza (eso hay que tenerlo claro). Ahora bien, si lo que quiere el personal es machacarse haciendo 80, 100 o más km de una tacada en plan Vuelta o Tour por una carretera lisa y achicharrarse bajo un sol de justicia, metiéndose por una nacional, comarcal o local, allá ellos. Si fuera así, yo me compraría una estática y a hacer km en el salón de mi casa, sin humo y sin riesgo. Saludos.


----------



## seven up (22 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Como anécdota, yo cuando veraneaba de chaval en el pueblo e iba en bici por la carretera, siempre miraba para atrás cuando oía un coche. Hablamos de carreteras comarcales con miy poco trafico.
> Nunca dejó dd sorprenderme que algunos pasaban rozando aún pudiendo pasar momentáneamente al otro lado sin ningún problema. Hay gente asi.
> Yo por precaución me salía siempre de la banda asfaltada mientras no dejaba dd mirar al coche. Básicamente yo actuaba como un peatón.
> Luego aparte estaban los camiones que se metían por esas carreteras a tope de velocidad, los que volvían mamados de las fiestas de los pueblos...
> ...



También en mi infancia y en mi juventud iba mucho en bici por carretera y por ciudad pero siempre tuve muy claro de que en caso de accidente el perjudicado iba a ser yo. Todas mis bicis tenían retrovisor (y luces) para ver los coches que circulaban por detrás, si los veía muy a la derecha no dudaba en tirarme a la cuneta en la carretera o subirme a la acera en la ciudad. Pasa lo mismo con los pasos cebras, los semáforos y los paseos por carretera, por mucha razón que tenga como peatón, no se me ocurre cruzar cuando circulan coches o seguir por el arcén si el coche no se separa del mismo, el perjudicado es irremediablemente el peatón. Por la cuenta que le trae al ciclista o al peatón siempre hay que tener puestos los 5 sentidos y ser conscientes de que el conductor puede estar distraído o puede no verte por falta de visibilidad o por deslumbramiento.


----------



## hijodeputin (22 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Cuando salgo con la bici jamás voy por la carretera. Me parece una verdadera locura y no estoy dispuesto a tragar gases de escape ni a jugarme el tipo y menos en carreteras locales que tienen dos metros de ancho o en comarcales o nacionales donde los coches y camionazos van mínimo a 90 y tienen un arcén de menos de medio metro. Solo el rebufo del aire que desplazan ya te desestabiliza.
> 
> Yo cargo la bici en el coche y me veo la red de carriles que hay en mi zona o en otras donde voy. Un buen mapa 1:25.000 del Instituto Geográfico Nacional o Google Earth te descubren una fantástica red de pistas y carriles donde no hay nadie y disfrutas del camino, de la bici y del paisaje Puedes hacer rutas bastante interesantes y no ir con la mirada pegada al asfalto y pendiente de los motorizados. Muchas de estas pistas te permite disfrutar mucho, con muy poco riesgo, si no haces el gilipollas.
> 
> En la carretera no dependes solo de ti, sino de muchos terceros, que pueden ir con mucha prisa, pasados de lo que sea, cometer un error de cálculo o un adelantamiento incorrecto. El paragolpes del ciclista es la cabeza (eso hay que tenerlo claro). Ahora bien, si lo que quiere el personal es machacarse haciendo 80, 100 o más km de una tacada en plan Vuelta o Tour por una carretera lisa y achicharrarse bajo un sol de justicia, metiéndose por una nacional, comarcal o local, allá ellos. Si fuera así, yo me compraría una estática y a hacer km en el salón de mi casa, sin humo y sin riesgo. Saludos.



que bici tienes?


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Cuando salgo con la bici jamás voy por la carretera. Me parece una verdadera locura y no estoy dispuesto a tragar gases de escape ni a jugarme el tipo y menos en carreteras locales que tienen dos metros de ancho o en comarcales o nacionales donde los coches y camionazos van mínimo a 90 y tienen un arcén de menos de medio metro. Solo el rebufo del aire que desplazan ya te desestabiliza.
> 
> Yo cargo la bici en el coche y me veo la red de carriles que hay en mi zona o en otras donde voy. Un buen mapa 1:25.000 del Instituto Geográfico Nacional o Google Earth te descubren una fantástica red de pistas y carriles donde no hay nadie y disfrutas del camino, de la bici y del paisaje. Ahora, si lo que quiere el personal de machacarse haciendo 70 u 80 km de una tacada en plan Vuelta o Tour por una carretera lisa y achicharrarse bajo un sol de justicia, metiéndose por una nacional, comarcal o local, allá ellos. Si fuera así, yo me compraría una estática y a hacer km en el salón de mi casa, sin humo y sin riesgo. Saludos.



Sospecho que nunca has usado estatica (ni rodillo ni rulos ni nada de eso) porque ni te imaginas el coñazo que son.
Sobre lo de tu rechazo a pedalear con trafico... pues muy bien, es tu decision, pero cuando hablas de "los ciclistas" estas incluyendo a todos y obviamente despues resulta que tu no... ¿somo tu no o vas a conceder a algun ciclista mas en el mundo el beneficio de la presuncion de inocencia?

A mi no me lo concedas... yo ya colgue, literalmente todas mis bicicletas, flacas y gorda, pero mientras las usaba me saltaba semaforos y stops, a veces circulaba por aceras y cometia todos esos terribles actos de destruccion masiva. Tuve suerte que jamas atropelle a nadie ni hice a nadie pegar un frenazo o volantazo... aunque ahora que lo pienso igual no fue suerte sino mi mania de mirar, valorar las situaciones y respetar las prioridades ajenas antes de hacer las cosas, especialmente cuando estaba haciendo algo antireglamentario.
Por contra resulta que tuve varios accidentes en asfalto (por lo marron fueron incontables), uno por un peaton que cruzo la calle indebidamente y sin mirar (de oido... y las bicicletas no suenan) y se me planto delante a dos metros siendo imposible frenar, otro fue por un pavo con un coche que se salto SU CEDA EL PASO, vulnerando mi prioridad, otro por un fulano que abrio la puerta del coche sin mirar si venia alguien, otro por un tuerto que no sabia mirar poe el retrovisor antes de cambiar de carril en los atascos...

Por todo ello YO AFIRMO que los conductores y peatones son todos unos inutiles hijosdeputa que deberian ser expulsados de las vias publicas. Todos menos yo... por supuesto y si esto que digo te parece excesivo, es solo la traslacion de la generalizacion que tu haces aplicada a la prohibicion que muchos piden.


Y yo aqui dejo este hilo que no va a lugar alguno ya, es puro odio por troleo, cainismo e ignorancia.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Ago 2022)

Otro ciclista atropellado y muerto en una carretera








Muere un ciclista tras ser atropellado en San Fernando de Henares


Un ciclista de 58 años ha fallecido este lunes tras ser atropellado por un turismo en San Fernando de Henares, según informa el Summa112.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

La culpa es del ciclista no del que mira el móvil, no ha dormido, se cree Alonso, va borracho o drogado, no ha ido al colegio..


----------



## Panzerfaust (22 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Otro ciclista atropellado y muerto en una carretera
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Qué penica, esa bici no es la nadie que va de "pro", tiene pinta de ser alguien que iria al huerto, a comprar o a trabajar


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Sospecho que nunca has usado estatica (ni rodillo ni rulos ni nada de eso) porque ni te imaginas el coñazo que son.
> Sobre lo de tu rechazo a pedalear con trafico... pues muy bien, es tu decision, pero cuando hablas de "los ciclistas" estas incluyendo a todos y obviamente despues resulta que tu no... ¿somo tu no o vas a conceder a algun ciclista mas en el mundo el beneficio de la presuncion de inocencia?
> 
> A mi no me lo concedas... yo ya colgue, literalmente todas mis bicicletas, flacas y gorda, pero mientras las usaba me saltaba semaforos y stops, a veces circulaba por aceras y cometia todos esos terribles actos de destruccion masiva. Tuve suerte que jamas atropelle a nadie ni hice a nadie pegar un frenazo o volantazo... aunque ahora que lo pienso igual no fue suerte sino mi mania de mirar, valorar las situaciones y respetar las prioridades ajenas antes de hacer las cosas, especialmente cuando estaba haciendo algo antireglamentario.
> ...



Pues claro que es un rollo la estática. Por eso prefiero la bici real, pero sin jugársela. 

Si te has sentido ofendido e incluido por el uso genérico de "los ciclistas", el lenguaje es así. Es como cuando se dice "los políticos", "los españoles" o "los funcionarios". Ya se sabe que todos no son iguales. Es economía del lenguaje. Yo no he dicho "todos" los ciclistas. Sino en genérico. Yo no he dicho que nadie sea expulsado. Estas alterando las cosas.

Tú eres el que dice que "Todos los peatones y conductores son unos hijos de puta". Supongo que irás en bici hasta a tirar la basura y no cruzas jamás una calle andando. No sé si eres conductor, pero muchas personas son ciclistas, peatones y conductores, dependiendo de las situaciones. No odies tanto, porque es malo para la salud. Aquí se está comentando un accidente, con personas muertas. No cabe duda que la irrupción de forma importante de las bicicletas en la carretera es un elemento nuevo que compromete la seguridad vial. El lugar de putearnos por según la hora de nuestra vida en que somos peatón, conductor o ciclista, exijamos que todo pueda convivir sin peligro para todos y con la seguridad máxima posible. Mientras tanto, paso de bici en la carretera.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (22 Ago 2022)

Ahora tengo una bitwin rockrider de 200 pavos. Tiene ya seis o siete años. Con esa me sobra para ir al trabajo (por carril bici, tengo esa suerte) y para hacer rutas por pistas. Hecha en Portugal, frenos de zapata delante y detrás. Cuadro de hierro que pesa mucho, pero sin pretensiones de correr y subir cuestas rápido. Una bici muy corriente, pero que me da el servicio que necesito. Seguro que por aquí hay gente que tiene máquinas mucho mejores. Saludos.


----------



## spica (22 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Qué penica, esa bici no es la nadie que va de "pro", tiene pinta de ser alguien que iria al huerto, a comprar o a trabajar




En esa carretera se ve un hermoso arcen.

¿Se sabe como fue el accidente?


----------



## javac (22 Ago 2022)

Atropello y fuga.
Eso deja de ser un accidente.
Dos muertos a la espalda y aquí gente defendiendo a ese deshecho humano.

Tal vez las familias podrían razonar 20 min con el para que salieran de dudas, con un martillo

La plaga no son los ciclistas, sino los coches


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Lo que quieres decir es putos paletos de mierda que cogen coches drogados y no saben ni conducir ni circular.



No, dijo lo que dijo. Es de SUBNORMALES ponerse unas mallas de mariconazo y salir a la carretera a molestar, poco pasa para las burradas que hacen los subnormales ciclistas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo mismo fui a trabajar durante años en bicicleta hace muchos años y me ponia mi equipacion del club ciclista. ¿Como tendria que haber ido segun tu...? ¿Con el uniforme de trabajo para que se me manchase, se me enganchase con la cadena, para que el subir y bajar con ropa amplia pero rigida fuese mas dificil? ¿Tenia que ir con las botas del curro pedaleando sobre los pedales automaticos?
> Si al llegar al trabajo ya me tenia que duchar igualmente... ¿por que ir vestido de "no ciclista" durante el trayecto en bicicleta con todo lo malo que ello implicaba?
> Y si... algunas prendas de ciclismo como el calzado, los guantes y las gafas, tienen funciones tambien de seguridad, especialmente zapatillas y gafas, pero no espero que entiendas el por que. Solo te dire una cosa; sal a montar en bicicleta medio en serio o una buena distancia sin gafas y con calzado normal sobre pedales automaticos. Pasalo bien con las rafagas de viento y cuando te pongas de pies sobre los pedales (ah... espera, que eso quiza no lo hagas jamas porque es de muy "pros").



O no lo pillas, o me explico mal, no distingues si está con su entrenamiento del tour o va a trabajar porque va vestido como para la contrareloj. A mi me da igual como se vista ese ejemplo de ciclista. 
Ponerme de pie lo hacía de crio, y me podría dar una paseo por la ciudad yendo suelto de manos pero ahora que no tengo que dar pedales y que mi vehículo de dos ruedas conmigo encima pesaremos 280 kg, aunque pueda, mejor bien sentado y agarrado. No vaya a ser que me vaya al suelo por hacer el gilipollas.


----------



## Caperucita (22 Ago 2022)

paralogia dijo:


> Mujer al volante peligro constante



Pues resulta que en este caso “hombre al volante peligro constante”


----------



## Hulagu (22 Ago 2022)

Lastima...parece que es Españolo no etniano y hombre. La jodimos...si hubiera sido mujer negra inmi....otras 20 páginas de mongoladas...o por lo menos moronegro..que ya da juego...
Hala...se jodió el hinbento. Buscaros otra cosa para ir tirando-


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> La culpa es del ciclista no del que mira el móvil, no ha dormido, se cree Alonso, va borracho o drogado, no ha ido al colegio..



Se han llevado por delante a algun futbolista? baloncesto? balonmano? nadador? corredor? jugador de petanca? deportista de judo o karate o kunfu? de tenis o de fronton? tal vez de badmington? de ajedrez? de cartas? de ping pong o de padel? corredor de motos o coches o rallyes? ala delta? windsurf? moto acuatica? 

hay decenas y decenas de hobbies y deportes en los que el deportista no esta ahi.........y logicamente no les arrolla ni les atropella nadie.

¿es culpa del ciclista? es un deporte de riesgo y las consecuencias entre otras muchas es la muerte.

hay 3000 muertos en carreteras o vias y entre ellos caen 120-150 ciclistas. 

Jugando al futbol, eso no te pasa. POr tanto, SI , es culpa del que hace deporte de riesgo morirse haciendo dicho deporte.


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Atropello y fuga.
> Eso deja de ser un accidente.
> Dos muertos a la espalda y aquí gente defendiendo a ese deshecho humano.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso ya se vera, no hay que juzgar tan pronto. Igual de dio un desmayo o se le fue la cabeza un rato, sabe dios. El juez y la policia investigara

¿les han hecho la prueba de alcohol a los mueretos y los otros ciclistas? ¿iban como casi siempre en peloton saltandose las normas?

En la prensa estas cosas no las veras, en los juicios si, por eso les caen 2-3 años, por que los ciclistas TAMPOCO VAN BIEN


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Se han llevado por delante a algun futbolista? baloncesto? balonmano? nadador? corredor? jugador de petanca? deportista de judo o karate o kunfu? de tenis o de fronton? tal vez de badmington? de ajedrez? de cartas? de ping pong o de padel? corredor de motos o coches o rallyes? ala delta? windsurf? moto acuatica?
> 
> hay decenas y decenas de hobbies y deportes en los que el deportista no esta ahi.........y logicamente no les arrolla ni les atropella nadie.
> 
> ...



Luego que sí comparamos Holanda con España, jamás en ese país se defendería las conductas inadecuadas de los conductores. 
Claro que tiene riesgo, si quitas a los que te he citado serían mínimas


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Luego que sí comparamos Holanda con España, jamás en ese país se defendería las conductas inadecuadas de los conductores.
> Claro que tiene riesgo, si quitas a los que te he citado serían mínimas



Jamas en Holanda se defenderia el como van los jubilados en mallas por las carreteras y vias publicas, JAMAS.

Es lo que no quereis ver, el accidente es por que el otro los arrolla, PERO LOS CICLISTAS TAMBIEN SUELEN IR MAL


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (22 Ago 2022)

paralogia dijo:


> Ninguna pena por los follabicis , son las peores personas que conozco
> fue una follabici el que me robó a mi ex, se merecen todo lo peor , estás noticias alegran el dia



Si te levantaron la con3ja es por que Tu no t3 comportbas como t3nias que hacerlo, busco fuera lo que no tenia d3ntro


----------



## Mis Alaska (22 Ago 2022)

Soy ciclista y soy conductora. Por mucho que a muchos le joda, si tienen derecho, tienen derecho. El conductor ha jodido 9 vidas, porque también ha jodido la suya, por una capullada y falta de paciencia.

Están completamente fuera de lugar los comentarios ‘apoyando’ al conductor.

DEP los muertos y pronta recuperación al resto, incluido el conductor.


----------



## pegaso (22 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Date una vuelta con el coche por la Cruz Verde un dia no laborable de buen tiempo y me cuentas si los ciclistas son un problema o no.



Pues tendrás que adecuar la velocidad al resto de vehículos con derecho a circular por esa via. Sean camiones,tractores,vicicletas. 
Coño con los camiones nadie se pone tan gallito.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ago 2022)

La excusa que utilizará el bobierno de Antonio para prohibir los coches.

A partir de ahora, todos montados en bicis ecososteniplas.


----------



## javac (22 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Bueno, eso ya se vera, no hay que juzgar tan pronto. Igual de dio un desmayo o se le fue la cabeza un rato, sabe dios. El juez y la policia investigara
> 
> ¿les han hecho la prueba de alcohol a los mueretos y los otros ciclistas? ¿iban como casi siempre en peloton saltandose las normas?
> 
> En la prensa estas cosas no las veras, en los juicios si, por eso les caen 2-3 años, por que los ciclistas TAMPOCO VAN BIEN



Dos muertos, lamento no justificar eso. Como si iban bailando la sardana 
Como motero, cero respeto de los coches a los que van a dos ruedas
Las bicis, motos y coches tienen los mismos derechos
Alejandro Valverde fue atropellado este año. Supongo que también iba haciéndolo mal
Mi compañero del curro fue atropellado en un paso de peatones, parado, dejando pasar el tráfico


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Este país está lleno de gentuza


----------



## antoni (22 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Alejandro Valverde fue atropellado este año. Supongo que también iba haciéndolo mal



Le respondo porque este caso en concreto lo conozco de primera mano. Sí, iba haciéndolo mal.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Soy ciclista y soy conductora. Por mucho que a muchos le joda, si tienen derecho, tienen derecho. El conductor ha jodido 9 vidas, porque también ha jodido la suya, por una capullada y falta de paciencia.
> 
> Están completamente fuera de lugar los comentarios ‘apoyando’ al conductor.
> 
> DEP los muertos y pronta recuperación al resto, incluido el conductor.



Criticar ciertas maniobras de muchos ciclistas no es apoyar al conductor, ojalá que en vez de ser un grupo de ciclistas hubiera sido una retroexcavadora con la pala a 130 centímetros del suelo y mirando al frente.


----------



## spica (22 Ago 2022)

antoni dijo:


> Le respondo porque este caso en concreto lo conozco de primera mano. Sí, iba haciéndolo mal.



Cuenta más.


----------



## antoni (22 Ago 2022)

El conductor dio marcha atrás para atropellarlos voluntariamente, ya que al adelantar al grupeto (no iban en hilera) le insultaron y le tiraron bidones (imagino que el conductor tampoco les diría lindezas).


----------



## aspid (22 Ago 2022)

Hay muchos ciclistas repugnantes, no pasa nada por tres menos.


----------



## arangul (22 Ago 2022)

El conductor que arrolló a ocho ciclistas carecía de puntos


Un testigo afirma que el presunto homicida invadió el carril contrario, aceleró y se alejó haciendo una 'peineta'




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Ago 2022)

Espero que lo descuarticen lentamente


----------



## Rantamplum (22 Ago 2022)

antoni dijo:


> El conductor dio marcha atrás para atropellarlos voluntariamente, ya que al adelantar al grupeto (no iban en hilera) le insultaron y le tiraron bidones (imagino que el conductor tampoco les diría lindezas).



Los ciclistas no tienen que ir en hilera , salvo en curvas si no hay visibilidad , tirar bidones no en normal , ahora bien , hay que ser muy cobarde para atropellar a alguien a propósito


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Pues claro que es un rollo la estática. Por eso prefiero la bici real, pero sin jugársela.
> 
> Si te has sentido ofendido e incluido por el uso genérico de "los ciclistas", el lenguaje es así. Es como cuando se dice "los políticos", "los españoles" o "los funcionarios". Ya se sabe que todos no son iguales. Es economía del lenguaje. Yo no he dicho "todos" los ciclistas. Sino en genérico. Yo no he dicho que nadie sea expulsado. Estas alterando las cosas.
> 
> Tú eres el que dice que "Todos los peatones y conductores son unos hijos de puta". Supongo que irás en bici hasta a tirar la basura y no cruzas jamás una calle andando. No sé si eres conductor, pero muchas personas son ciclistas, peatones y conductores, dependiendo de las situaciones. No odies tanto, porque es malo para la salud. Aquí se está comentando un accidente, con personas muertas. No cabe duda que la irrupción de forma importante de las bicicletas en la carretera es un elemento nuevo que compromete la seguridad vial. El lugar de putearnos por según la hora de nuestra vida en que somos peatón, conductor o ciclista, exijamos que todo pueda convivir sin peligro para todos y con la seguridad máxima posible. Mientras tanto, paso de bici en la carretera.



No has entendido el sentido en que decia lo de los peatones... era sarcasmo, porque se esta demonizando genericamente a todo el colectivo ciclista por lo que hacen algunos y propniendo que se le prohiba circular por vias publicas a todos... pues yo he dicho cagadas serias de conductores y peatones que he sufrido en mis carnes y he aplicado ese mismo criterio de generalizacion y exclusion dictatorial, no porque lo quiera sino por que se vea lo absurdo que es ese proceso.


----------



## bebe (22 Ago 2022)

Según testigos es un asesinato: invadió el carril contrario sin motivo, acelerando y luego sacó el brazo y les hizo la peineta. Fue a propósito.


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

"El que iba el último en el grupo, que pudo reaccionar y caerse a un lado, sin más consecuencias, vio como aceleró y sacó el brazo como diciendo 'aquí os quedáis'" y gesticulando con una "peineta", ha señalado Cancio.

"Cuando íbamos por un puente ancho pasado Martorell, un coche de frente cambió de carril y se llevó a todos por delante. El coche ademas, ni frenó, aceleró", ha lamentado el aficionado al ciclismo, quien ha reivindicado: "esto no es una accidente, no ha sido sin querer, tal y como ocurrieron los hechos es un atentado". 









Castellbisbal | El conductor aceleró al embestir al grupo de ciclistas, según un superviviente


El presidente del club ciclista de Rubí, Pedro Cancio, relata que el agresor les llegó a hacer una 'peineta' en su huida




www.lavanguardia.com





estamos rodeados de enfermos mentales,salvesé quien pueda


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jojojojojo rojo de mierda prohibiendo el vehículo privado, es que no falla.
> 
> Si pueden ir haciendo lo que les salga de las pelotas seguirán muriendo haciendo lo que les salga de las pelotas
> 
> ...



De momento lo único que he visto en todo el hilo es a subnomales rojos de mierda como tú prohibiendo y diciendo por dónde y cuando ha de ir la gente en bici.

Y todavía peor que lo anterior, culpabilizando a los ciclistas de los accidentes.

Joder, cada día que pasa no puedo sino sentir más asco por las personas, sois unos hijos de puta incapaces de convivir en armonía en sociedad porque sois escoria humana un poco por encima de negros y rojos, pero no mucho más.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> O no lo pillas, o me explico mal, no distingues si está con su entrenamiento del tour o va a trabajar porque va vestido como para la contrareloj. A mi me da igual como se vista ese ejemplo de ciclista.
> Ponerme de pie lo hacía de crio, y me podría dar una paseo por la ciudad yendo suelto de manos pero ahora que no tengo que dar pedales y que mi vehículo de dos ruedas conmigo encima pesaremos 280 kg, aunque pueda, mejor bien sentado y agarrado. No vaya a ser que me vaya al suelo por hacer el gilipollas.



Pues si no entiendes las ventajas de ir de ciclista cuando se va en bicicleta y que da igual a que vaya cada cual porque las vias en general no estan hechas "solo para usos economicamente productivos", pues se respetan los derechos de los demas usuarios y a correr... y me refiero a TODOS, a ciclistas incluidos, que repito una vez mas... ME DAN ASCO Y CONDENO A LOS CICLISTAS QUE VAN JODIENDO ANTIREGLAMENTARIAMENTE y a los que lo hacen, aun reglamentariamente, pudiendo evitarlo. Me parecen muy multables los primeros y muy despreciables los segundos, pero matarles no creo que sea una respuesta "proporcional".


----------



## fayser (22 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Oh... vaya... jamas me hubiese imaginado que esa posibilidad pudiese existir...
> Si alguien como tu me hubiese advertido de esos peligros cuando tenia 16 años y decidi practicar el ciclismo de carretera, seguramente hubiese optado por algo menos peligroso como el mus, los videojuegos o la jardineria de interior.
> 
> Gracias a dios ahora existen personas como tu que nos revelan estos secretos y las nuevas generaciones podran salvar sus vidas gracias a vuestras valientes y generosas informaciones que antes nadie podia ni imaginar.
> ...



Lo bueno de vuestra estupidez es que mientras pensáis que la DGT os protege, luego os pasa por encima un camión.

Todos los años os matáis unos cuantos y todos sois igual de gilipollas. A mi me la suda, lo peor que me puede pasar a mi es que me pongan una multa, lo peor que te puede pasar a ti es que salgas en las noticias y luego te incineren.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Claro que si, asi es. Toda la razon... hale... a descansar.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Lo bueno de vuestra estupidez es que mientras pensáis que la DGT os protege, luego os pasa por encima un camión.
> 
> Todos los años os matáis unos cuantos y todos sois igual de gilipollas. A mi me la suda, lo peor que me puede pasar a mi es que me pongan una multa, lo peor que te puede pasar a ti es que salgas en las noticias y luego te incineren.



¿Y lo poco que me importa lo que a ti te parezca...? Es que ni te lo imaginas... y por cierto; yo jamas me he sentido protegido por la DGT... siempre sali a pedalear encomendandome a la pura suerte. Si te parece inaudito tambien me la suda.


----------



## Tiresias (22 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> De momento lo único que he visto en todo el hilo es a subnomales rojos de mierda como tú prohibiendo y diciendo por dónde y cuando ha de ir la gente en bici.
> 
> Y todavía peor que lo anterior, culpabilizando a los ciclistas de los accidentes.
> 
> Joder, cada día que pasa no puedo sino sentir más asco por las personas, sois unos hijos de puta incapaces de convivir en armonía en sociedad porque sois escoria humana un poco por encima de negros y rojos, pero no mucho más.



España en estado puro. Es para salir corriendo de aquí.

Cuando viajas al extranjero ves ciclistas muy mayores por las calles o por los arcenes y si el autobús no puede adelantarlos, por ejemplo, va detrás del ciclista todo el tiempo necesario. Me ha pasado varias veces en Italia y en Alemania.

Me provoca una profunda tristeza el odio visceral por sistema que aparece en este foro contra los ciclistas.


----------



## Busher (22 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> España en estado puro. Es para salir corriendo de aquí.
> 
> Cuando viajas al extranjero ves ciclistas muy mayores por las calles o por los arcenes y si el autobús no puede adelantarlos, por ejemplo, va detrás del ciclista todo el tiempo necesario. Me ha pasado varias veces en Italia y en Alemania.
> 
> Me provoca una profunda tristeza el odio visceral por sistema que aparece en este foro contra los ciclistas.



Este foro es de postureo "jeiter" en general.


----------



## cohynetes (22 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> España en estado puro. Es para salir corriendo de aquí.
> 
> Cuando viajas al extranjero ves ciclistas muy mayores por las calles o por los arcenes y si el autobús no puede adelantarlos, por ejemplo, va detrás del ciclista todo el tiempo necesario. Me ha pasado varias veces en Italia y en Alemania.
> 
> Me provoca una profunda tristeza el odio visceral por sistema que aparece en este foro contra los ciclistas.



Pues pirate de aquí mierda


----------



## Tiresias (23 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Este foro es de postureo "jeiter" en general.



¿Postureo, seguro?



Edge2 dijo:


> Yo cualquier día me llevo alguno...





paralogia dijo:


> Ninguna pena por los follabicis , son las peores personas que conozco
> fue una follabici el que me robó a mi ex, se merecen todo lo peor , estás noticias alegran el dia





EGO dijo:


> Si no teneis sentido comun y entendeis que hay gente que se esta ganando el pan de sus hijos en la carretara pues os mereceis que os pasen por encima y os dejen como un folio DIN A4





rondo dijo:


> Lo provocaría los ciclistas como siempre





Ritalapollera dijo:


> Poco me parece





CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo no me los llevo, espero a que se los lleven los del tanatorio.





Sr Julian dijo:


> Putos ciclistas subnormales.





Ritalapollera dijo:


> Es ACOJONANTE el nivel de SUBNORMALIDAD e hijoputismo que tienen los MISERABLES follabicis





Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Una medalla para el conductor





Shingen dijo:


> Esos ya no estorban más





jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Y una polla ! Yo me meto con el todo terreno por donde me sale de los cojones y tu te apartas o te empotro con el mataburras





weyler dijo:


> estoy tan hasta los huevos de los ciclistas que estas noticias me la sudan





snoopi dijo:


> El del coche se despistaria, iria algo bebido o lo que sea y se los llevo. Sin mas.





tracrium dijo:


> Ahora, si les atropellan, que no lloren.





medion_no dijo:


> Sinceramente tan culpable el uno como los 9 okupacarreteras, que son el nuevo puto cancer de la conduccion.





fayser dijo:


> Nueve gilipollas dando por el culo por la carretera.
> 
> Poco les ha pasado, en vez de un coche podría haber sido un camión y haber muerto los nueve.





aspid dijo:


> Hay muchos ciclistas repugnantes, no pasa nada por tres menos.


----------



## Risitas (23 Ago 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Soy ciclista y soy conductora. Por mucho que a muchos le joda, si tienen derecho, tienen derecho. El conductor ha jodido 9 vidas, porque también ha jodido la suya, por una capullada y falta de paciencia.
> 
> Están completamente fuera de lugar los comentarios ‘apoyando’ al conductor.
> 
> DEP los muertos y pronta recuperación al resto, incluido el conductor.



Hombre yo siempre creo que con ciclistas hay que extremar mucho precauciones y distancias de seguridad.

Pero los ciclistas también tienen normas que no respetan y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Euler (23 Ago 2022)

Hay un tercio de ciclistas que no respeta nada. En concreto, varias veces mientras corría me han pasado ciclistas a toda velocidad rozándome y sin avisar, de forma, que de haberme desplazado lateralmente por cualquier circunstancia, me habrían atropellado. En aceras y en caminos.

Desde luego, espero que la ley caiga sobre el tío que ha perpretado el atropello. Pero también digo que los ciclistas no deberían ir ocupando carriles enteros en vías de 70 y de 90. No sé si es lógico, o es conocer mínimamente las leyes de la física.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Ago 2022)

aspid dijo:


> Hay muchos ciclistas repugnantes, no pasa nada por tres menos.



Ignore directo, porque alguien tan subnormal como tú, poco tiene que aportar.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Me provoca una profunda tristeza el odio visceral por sistema que aparece en este foro contra los ciclistas.



Son los mismos 4 canis multicuentas de siempre intentando resultar graciosos.
Y cuando ven que no la tienen, reaccionan como lo gansos que son.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2022)

Ademas parece ser que fue en una recta amplia con mucha visibilidad, en sentido contrario, y el tio haciendo "peineta" por la ventanilla mientras derribaba a los follabicis. Vamos que se ha "marcado un GTA"...

No sé, parece que la gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de las bicis y los patinentes...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Debería prohibirse circular en bicicleta por donde circulan vehículos a motor.
> 
> Y TAMBIEN DEBERIA PROHIBIRSE QUE CIRCULEN VEHÍCULOS A MOTOR POR DONDE TIENEN QUE CIRCULAR BICICLETAS.
> 
> Estoy HARTO de ver coches en vías verdes u otras vías para ciclistas, muy harto.



¿¿EH??

Supongo que es ironía.

Es imposible que un coche vaya por un carril bici. ¿Eso donde lo has visto?

Lo que sucede con los carriles bici es que se llenan de DOMINGUEROS y VIEJOS que van A PIÉ DE PASEO, porque les da más gustito lo plano y blandito que es el material de los carriles bici (amortigua algo más que las aceras normales), también se ven MADRES EMPUJACARRITOS y demás fauna.

En resumen en este país la gente hace lo que le sale del auténtico CIMBREL y nunca pasa nada...


----------



## PEPEYE (23 Ago 2022)

Imagino que a pesar de las horas pasadas le habrán hecho un test de alcoholemia y drogas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Quiere usted decir que los coches son los dueños de los caminos ancestrales? porque eso es lo que son las carreteras convencionales (las autopistas son trazados nuevos). Nada más lejos de la realidad, el hecho de que se asfaltaran no implica cambio en el derecho de uso, son los caminos de esiempre, y como ya se ha dicho varias veces, hay sitios quee son el único camino.
> No son propiedad de los vehículos rápidos (que son los que provocan el peligro, por mucho que aquí se intente decir lo contrario).
> 
> Si no somos capaces de controlar nuestro coche *en todo momento*, vamos como kamikazes. El problema es pensar que se tiene derecho a ir a una velocidad que no puedo ni frenar con seguridad en la distancia de visibilidad que tenga, o que tengo derecho a ir siempre a más de 50 km/h
> ...



Los coches no son un sujeto propietario, son las personas las que los utilizan y cómo lo hacen, los vehículos a motor son los únicos que deben circular por las carreteras, incluso tractores y de labranza, al igual que no circulan por la carretera carros de bueyes o mulas no veo por qué tiene que circular por la carretera un vehículo de tracción animal como es la bicicleta.


----------



## tracrium (23 Ago 2022)

Hay que dejarlos. Así bajan la lista de espera de trasplantes. Normalmente se trata de gente de mediana edad, bastante sana y con traumatismo craneoencefálico.

Hay mucho energúmeno al volante y sobre dos ruedas. Como el día que sales no sabes si te vas a topar con gente normal, subnormales (los cuales son legión en este país) o gente que no tiene respeto por nada ni nada que perder, mejor es no jugársela. Porque si no te toca hoy, te tocará mañana, pasado o al otro.


----------



## fayser (23 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Y lo poco que me importa lo que a ti te parezca...? Es que ni te lo imaginas... y por cierto; yo jamas me he sentido protegido por la DGT... siempre sali a pedalear encomendandome a la pura suerte. Si te parece inaudito tambien me la suda.



Pos vale chaval, a ir jodiendo por ahí mientras te juegas la vida. Podrías ir por el campo, pero no, tienes que ir por la carretera.

A ver si acabas como este, a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Karlb (23 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pues si no entiendes las ventajas de ir de ciclista cuando se va en bicicleta y que da igual a que vaya cada cual porque las vias en general no estan hechas "solo para usos economicamente productivos", pues se respetan los derechos de los demas usuarios y a correr... y me refiero a TODOS, a ciclistas incluidos, que repito una vez mas... ME DAN ASCO Y CONDENO A LOS CICLISTAS QUE VAN JODIENDO ANTIREGLAMENTARIAMENTE y a los que lo hacen, aun reglamentariamente, pudiendo evitarlo. Me parecen muy multables los primeros y muy despreciables los segundos, pero matarles no creo que sea una respuesta "proporcional".



No he hablado de matar ciclistas en ningún momento. La bici tendrá sus ventajas pero no para mi.


----------



## javac (23 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Atropello y fuga.
> Eso deja de ser un accidente.
> Dos muertos a la espalda y aquí gente defendiendo a ese deshecho humano.
> 
> ...



El vehículo invadió el carril izquierdo

Los hechos se produjeron este domingo por la mañana, cuando un vehículo invadió el carril izquierdo 

embistiendo frontalmente al grupo

de ocho ciclistas que habían salido a hacer su ruta habitual en bicicleta. Los Mossos d'Esquadra recibieron el aviso del accidente en la carretera C-243c en Castellbisbal sobre las 10.47 horas.

A raíz del accidente, dos ciclistas de 66 y 72 años fallecieron, una persona resultó herida crítica, una herida menos grave, otra herida leve con alta médica in situ y tres ilesas.


El sujeto cambio de carril y atropelló frontal mente a los ciclistas.presuntamente 

Lo dicho, 10 min con las familias y que ellos decidan qué hacer con él


----------



## pegaso (23 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La excusa que utilizará el bobierno de Antonio para prohibir los coches.
> 
> A partir de ahora, todos montados en bicis ecososteniplas.



Tontico al ignore.


----------



## pegaso (23 Ago 2022)

aspid dijo:


> Hay muchos ciclistas repugnantes, no pasa nada por tres menos.



Sicopata al ignore.


----------



## Sr Julian (23 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Postureo, seguro?



 
Madre mía que jartá de reir.
En burbuja no se estila lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (23 Ago 2022)

Por como quedó el parabrisas y el capó dudo que tuviese tiempo para hacer una peineta.

El conductor (Isaac) ya no tenía ningún punto del carné pero seguía cogiendo el coche. La sensación de impunidad refuerza a los hijosputas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2022)

[


Gonzalor dijo:


> Ni lo verás, que no tiene que cundir la gitanofobia.



No es gitano, es español payo. Lo vi en tv.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> [
> 
> No es gitano, es español payo. Lo vi en tv.



Pues será un kinki de mucho cuidado...


----------



## Karlb (23 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Por cierto veo mucho bocachancla opinando muy agresivamente acerca de los ciclistas. Me gustaría que dieran sus opiniones y expresarán sus deseos en algún bar frecuentado por ciclistas.
> 
> A ver si tienen huevos. Pero va a ser que no.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, si yo fuera ciclista, antes de hacer esas afirmaciones y visto lo que pasó con este loco, igual me guardaría de decir que en grupo somos muy valientes y que no tenéis cojones a decirnos que… cuando estamos todos juntos o lanzar botellas a los coches o insultar al conductor… a partir de ahora me guardaría de hacer esas cosas porque das con uno de estos psicopatas y corta de un plumazo la valentía, los botellazos etc. este hijo de puta asesino decidió hacer eso pero igual le da por parase y le dan una paliza los vulnerables y pacíficos ciclistas. Ahora faltaría saber por qué empezó la movida, que no justifica la acción del tarado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues será un kinki de mucho cuidado...



Terroristas de la carretera hay muchos, no hace falta ser gitano. Incluso los hay con traje y corbata, nada de kinkis.
Un señor de unos 50 años con pinta de "normal", bien vestido y con Audi, estuvo a punto de echarme de la carretera a posta solo porque para seguir recto hacia un tunel solo había un carril y no me salió de las narices ir por ciudad a la velocidad que él quería, que subía algo de 50 pero se pegaba más y más porque nunca le parecía bastante. Adelantó a lo bestia por la derecha(por el carril que iba a otro destino) y se metió a lo bestia de lado al izquierdo para intentar echarme contra la mediana elevada. Reaccioné a tiempo y no tuve ni un rasguño.

Tras eso puse una cámara en el coche. Al próximo hijo de puta que haga eso le denuncio.


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Imagino que a pesar de las horas pasadas le habrán hecho un test de alcoholemia y drogas



Y por que deberia hacerselo?

Si te detienen en casa, no hay obligacion alguna


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> El vehículo invadió el carril izquierdo
> 
> Los hechos se produjeron este domingo por la mañana, cuando un vehículo invadió el carril izquierdo
> 
> ...



Eso se vera mas adelante, cuando se haga el atestado. 

POr el golpe te diria q es casi imposible que fueran en hilera, como dice uno de ellos.

Con el coche te puedes llevar a uno a dos a tres pero se pararia. Para ese golpe y q caigan todos de golpe, lo normal es que fueran en peloton, que es COMO SIEMPRE SE LES VE e invadiendo todo el carril . Asi si que cuadra q si el otro se cambio de carril, pillo a 3 de frente y el resto detras con menos fuerza y algo mas habria entre ellos antes q ocultan


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Por como quedó el parabrisas y el capó dudo que tuviese tiempo para hacer una peineta.
> 
> El conductor (Isaac) ya no tenía ningún punto del carné pero seguía cogiendo el coche. La sensación de impunidad refuerza a los hijosputas.



Es que en España las leyes solo rigen para la clase media. Las altas y las bajas se las pasan por el forro con total impunidad.


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Pues mira, si yo fuera ciclista, antes de hacer esas afirmaciones y visto lo que pasó con este loco, igual me guardaría de decir que en grupo somos muy valientes y que no tenéis cojones a decirnos que… cuando estamos todos juntos o lanzar botellas a los coches o insultar al conductor… a partir de ahora me guardaría de hacer esas cosas porque das con uno de estos psicopatas y corta de un plumazo la valentía, los botellazos etc. este hijo de puta asesino decidió hacer eso pero igual le da por parase y le dan una paliza los vulnerables y pacíficos ciclistas. Ahora faltaría saber por qué empezó la movida, que no justifica la acción del tarado.



Vaya sarta de sandeces.

¿Qué defiendes exactamente la actitud agresiva de un loco? ¿El vivir con miedo a los psicópatas inadaptados!? ¿A un tarado asesino que por ir en un coche se cree con derecho de vida y muerte a unas personas que van en bici?

Mucho decir que no justifica la acción de un tarado pero tu discursito amenazante y violento pasivo agresivo dice otra cosa.

Repito mi pregunta. ¿Por qué no hace tanto podíamos ir los chavales en bici tranquilamente de pueblo en pueblo y ahora no?

El respeto y el civismo además de pedirlo hay que demostrarlo. Luego nos extraña como están las calles y el nivel de tercermundializacion de España.


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> España en estado puro. Es para salir corriendo de aquí.
> 
> Cuando viajas al extranjero ves ciclistas muy mayores por las calles o por los arcenes y si el autobús no puede adelantarlos, por ejemplo, va detrás del ciclista todo el tiempo necesario. Me ha pasado varias veces en Italia y en Alemania.
> 
> Me provoca una profunda tristeza el odio visceral por sistema que aparece en este foro contra los ciclistas.



Lee mi mensaje de arriba .

Son los mismos que luego se extrañan de ka degeneración social, los policías de balcón, los que aplauden a las ocho 

Gente frustrada que enarbola la bandera de la solidaridad y el civismo cuando son todo lo contrario.


----------



## Leunam (23 Ago 2022)

abbadon15 dijo:


> No lo sabia porque no es. Para que sea obligatorio debe tener una señal de obligatoriedad y no las suelen tener.



Reglamento de Circulación

Veamos el artículo 36:



> Los conductores de vehículos de tracción animal, vehículos especiales con masa máxima autorizada no superior a 3.500 kilogramos, ciclos, ciclomotores, vehículos para personas de movilidad reducida o vehículos en seguimiento de ciclistas, *en el caso de que no exista vía o parte de ella que les esté especialmente destinada*, circularán por el arcén de su derecha, si fuera transitable y suficiente para cada uno de éstos, y, si no lo fuera, utilizarán la parte imprescindible de la calzada



Ahí deja claro que si existe vía especialmente destinada a ese vehículo, debe usarlo. En caso contrario al arcén.


----------



## javac (23 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Eso se vera mas adelante, cuando se haga el atestado.
> 
> POr el golpe te diria q es casi imposible que fueran en hilera, como dice uno de ellos.
> 
> Con el coche te puedes llevar a uno a dos a tres pero se pararia. Para ese golpe y q caigan todos de golpe, lo normal es que fueran en peloton, que es COMO SIEMPRE SE LES VE e invadiendo todo el carril . Asi si que cuadra q si el otro se cambio de carril, pillo a 3 de frente y el resto detras con menos fuerza y algo mas habria entre ellos antes q ocultan



Qué defiendes exactamente, que porqye los ciclistas vayan en pelotón, los coches tienen prioridad y cualquier subhumano en coche puede decidir la vida y la muerte de los ciclistas?

Me saldría del alma pasar con una hormigonera por encima de conductores así
2 muertos, eso es un hecho. El conductor, presunto asesino e homicidio en grado de tentativa
Que cojones defendemos?


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Qué defiendes exactamente, que porqye los ciclistas vayan en pelotón, los coches tienen prioridad y cualquier subhumano en coche puede decidir la vida y la muerte de los ciclistas?
> 
> Me saldría del alma pasar con una hormigonera por encima de conductores así
> 2 muertos, eso es un hecho. El conductor, presunto asesino e homicidio en grado de tentativa
> Que cojones defendemos?



Defienden la ley de la selva que después critican en las calles. Son cobardes e hipócritas. Gente que paga frustraciones con el débil de la carretera. Luego sumisos con el fuerte


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Qué defiendes exactamente, que porqye los ciclistas vayan en pelotón, los coches tienen prioridad y cualquier subhumano en coche puede decidir la vida y la muerte de los ciclistas?
> 
> Me saldría del alma pasar con una hormigonera por encima de conductores así
> 2 muertos, eso es un hecho. El conductor, presunto asesino e homicidio en grado de tentativa
> Que cojones defendemos?



No defiendo nada. Simplemente se sabe la version de uno de los implicados y afectados , que como es logico, barrera para casa y sus amigos de toda la vida. Puede decir la verdad

Como hemos hablado en este hilo y en otros muchos, el problema de creerse el amo de la carretera y de chulear a todos los demas conductores, es que algun dia te puedes encontrar con la horna de tu zapato y acabar criando malvas. Otro anormal como los ciclistas. Y esto es lo q paSA cuando se juntan dos anormalidades

El conductor, si es que lo es, estaba declarando esta tarde y segun lo que declare, pues ya se vera q pasa. ¿sabes su version? ¿seguro q era el?

Una cosa es lo que creas y otra lo que sea.

Hoy ha slaido en la tele un anormal, al que le reclaman los daños del coche por estar mal en la carretera, parado y sin señalizar.

Una cosa es lo que creas y otra lo q es.

¿pueden ir un monton de jubilados en peloton sin coche q los señalice? pues no. ¿pueden ir en peloton en esa zona? pues no.

¿el otro puede ir drogado o borracho? pùes no.

Entoncesa como nadie podia estar alli, en el juicio pasara lo q pase. ¿asesino? deja las pirulas. COmo mucho le caera homicidio involuntario, si se demuestra q iba el en el coche


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Defienden la ley de la selva que después critican en las calles. Son cobardes e hipócritas. Gente que paga frustraciones con el débil de la carretera. Luego sumisos con el fuerte



No se defiende nada. Los anormales de la bici van como quieren y se chulean y en este caso, todo apunta a que se han encontrado con otro mas chulo y bebido

Homicidio involuntario, 3-4 años y cada uno a su vida.........oh wait, menos los muertos


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> No se defiende nada. Los anormales de la bici van como quieren y se chulean y en este caso, todo apunta a que se han encontrado con otro mas chulo y bebido
> 
> Homicidio involuntario, 3-4 años y cada uno a su vida.........oh wait, menos los muertos



El anormal eres tú. Justificaciones para comportarse como un cafre y tener opiniones de cafre hay muchas.

Y cuando digo que el anormal eres tú. Es porque tú, como cualquiera, puedes en cualquier momento estar en una situación de anormalidad e indefensión.

Veríamos si te aplicarías el mismo cuento inhumano.

No se cómo no os da vergüenza


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> El anormal eres tú



Eso no tiene nada q ver con el tema. Como te dice la prensa se enfrenta a homicidio por IMPRUDENCIA.

En dos dias a casa


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada q ver con el tema. Como te dice la prensa se enfrenta a homicidio por IMPRUDENCIA.
> 
> En dos dias a casa



Claro que tiene que ver. En una sociedad irrespetuosa, cínica, inhumana, donde impera la ley del más fuerte. Dónde el problema es de la víctima. Dónde se justifica lo injustificado "Qué no hubiera hecho el tonto". "Qué no hubiera estado allí".

Es cuestión de tiempo que a cualquiera nos toque en cualquier circunstancia un "imprudente"


----------



## PECA28 (23 Ago 2022)

Este chalado se encontró con el pelotón, les recrimino, el grupito se vino arriba de alguna manera y provocaron a un loco, este dio la vuelta en la primera rotonda y se fue a por ellos.
Esa es la teoría más plausible.
Esto de fortuito no tiene nada.


----------



## snoopi (23 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Claro que tiene que ver. En una sociedad irrespetuosa, cínica, inhumana, donde impera la ley del más fuerte. Dónde el problema es de la víctima. Dónde se justifica lo injustificado "Qué no hubiera hecho el tonto". "Qué no hubiera estado allí".
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo que a cualquiera nos toque en cualquier circunstancia un "imprudente"



Tu vas a un barrio de gitanos a liarla o con joyas?

pues los mongolos de la bici van tocando las pelotas a todo el mundo, hasta que se encuentran lo inesperado. 

Repito, si te metes en una barriada de gitanos con oro y joyas y te roban ¿de quien es la culpa? ya te lo digo yo, del ladron.

Somos millones, y el dia menos pensado, vas haciendo el subnormal con la bici , un dia y otro y otro y otro y otor y otro y otro, y te encuentras al gitano que oh sorpresa, es mas subnormal q tu


----------



## elviejo (23 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Tu vas a un barrio de gitanos a liarla o con joyas?
> 
> pues los mongolos de la bici van tocando las pelotas a todo el mundo, hasta que se encuentran lo inesperado.
> 
> ...



Supongo que tú siempre cumples las normas.

Nunca has conducido por encima de 120. Nunca te has emborrachado. Nunca has dejado de ir sin mascarilla.

Qué bonita una sociedad cobarde, sin riesgo. Qué se rija por la gran norma del miedo.

Recuerda cuando eras niño y jugabas en la calle sin miedo. Ibas en bici al pueblo de al lado sin miedo. Deambulabas sin miedo.

Lo mismo hay que ser más cívico con el ciclista y más intransigente con el asesino, con el loco, con el que se cree con derecho a avasallar


----------



## Ele (23 Ago 2022)

Los idiotas en la carretera son legión, en bici o en coche, pero además este tipo es un hijodepvta.


----------



## abbadon15 (23 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Reglamento de Circulación
> 
> Veamos el artículo 36:
> 
> ...



Pero lo de especialmente designada es con la señal de obligatario, la redonda azul, no una parecida… Señal R-407-a que hace referencia a una "*Vía reservada para ciclos o vía ciclista. Obligación para los conductores de ciclos de circular por la vía a cuya entrada esté situada y prohibición a los demás usuarios de la vía de utilizarla*".


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Vaya sarta de sandeces.
> 
> ¿Qué defiendes exactamente la actitud agresiva de un loco? ¿El vivir con miedo a los psicópatas inadaptados!? ¿A un tarado asesino que por ir en un coche se cree con derecho de vida y muerte a unas personas que van en bici?
> 
> ...



No defiendo nada, ni al grupo de perdonavidas que lanza bidones a un coche ni al macabro que los atropella. Acción, reacción. Hay que tener cuidado con quién te metes, aunque vaya sólo.

-Vete por el carril bici
+Manda a alguien que lo limpie.




Para ser respetado primero hay que respetar.


----------



## elviejo (24 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No defiendo nada, ni al grupo de perdonavidas que lanza bidones a un coche ni al macabro que los atropella. Acción, reacción. Hay que tener cuidado con quién te metes, aunque vaya sólo.
> 
> -Vete por el carril bici
> +Manda a alguien que lo limpie.
> ...



¿Y qué demuestra este video?

Qué hay ciclistas que no van en carril bici con la carretera vacía y un conductor SUBNORMAL que se cree con derecho a incumplir las normas circulación para increpar haciendo gala de un oído irracional y creyéndose con algún tipo de autoridad:

- se cree con derecho a atosigarlos y amedrentar los, sin venir a cuento y con la carretera vacía pudiéndoles adelantar con seguridad.

- incumple las leyes de tráfico poniendo en peligro las vidas del ciclista al grabar con el móvil y circular en paralelo

- Encima en un acto de soberbia creyéndose un justiciero les insulta.

Estás son las actitudes de CONDUCTORES SUBNORMALES que provocan accidentes

El respeto debe ser mutuo Pero al tener el coche la situación de fuerza debe ser mucho más comedido, como es norma en todo código de derecho por motivos obvios.

Pareces un crío. Poco nivel.

(En mi vida he visto a un ciclista tirar su bidón de plástico a nadie. Y seguramente tenga bastantes más km que tú en carretera y en bici)


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿Y qué demuestra este video?
> 
> En respeto debe ser mutuo Pero al tener el coche la situación de fuerza debe ser mucho más comedido, como es norma en todo código de derecho por motivos obvios.
> 
> ...



¿Como que qué demuestra? El conductor les recrimina algo que van haciendo mal y en vez de darle la razón, el mas chulo de todos le responde que mande a alguien a límpiar, como si fuera responsabilidad del conductor que el carril bici este sucio y habría que ver a qué llaman sucio. 
En el vídeo sólo hay insultos y un conductor que tras insultar huye por si las moscas, en el caso de este hilo habría insultos, que pasaron a botellazos y después a carmagedon. 
Si eres más débil, aparchugad pero si vas haciendo algo que no debes encima no te pongas chulo, eso le pasa a muchos ciclistas, que hablas ahora como si todos fueran unos santos respetuosos y al primera de cambio ya están hablando de partir caras "si se llega a parar le damos una tunda…"

Pues uno no paró, si no que decidió darse la vuelta y…


----------



## elviejo (24 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Como que qué demuestra? El conductor les recrimina algo que van haciendo mal y en vez de darle la razón, el mas chulo de todos le responde que mande a alguien a límpiar, como si fuera responsabilidad del conductor que el carril bici este sucio y habría que ver a qué llaman sucio.
> En el vídeo sólo hay insultos y un conductor que tras insultar huye por si las moscas, en el caso de este hilo habría insultos, que pasaron a botellazos y después a carmagedon.
> Si eres más débil, aparchugad pero si vas haciendo algo que no debes encima no te pongas chulo, eso le pasa a muchos ciclistas, que hablas ahora como si todos fueran unos santos respetuosos y al primera de cambio ya están hablando de partir caras "si se llega a parar le damos una tunda…"
> 
> Pues uno no paró, si no que decidió darse la vuelta y…



Limpiar el carril bici no es responsabilidad del conductor. Amedrentar a los ciclistas de forma temeraria e incumpliendo las normas de circulación mucho menos. Y probablemente sea delictivo.

Te lo acabo de explicar.
Tienes muy poca ética y muy poco nivel.

Sólo recordarte, como te he dicho, que como a todos alguna vez te tocará ser el débil, el que no debía estar ahí, al que se le olvidó cumplir una norma....

Suerte


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Te lo acabo de explicar.
> Tienes muy poca ética y muy poco nivel.
> 
> Sólo recordarte, como te he dicho, que como a todos alguna vez te tocará ser el débil, el que no debía estar ahí, al que se le olvidó cumplir una norma....
> ...



Tú no debes tener demasiado nivel tampoco. Mañana me pongo a cruzar andando una autovía y si alguien me pita le tiro el cigarro a la ventanilla porque a mi nadie me recrimina nada porque soy débil y me tienen que cuidar.


----------



## elviejo (24 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Tú no debes tener demasiado nivel tampoco. Mañana me pongo a cruzar andando una autovía y si alguien me pita le tiro el cigarro a la ventanilla porque a mi nadie me recrimina nada porque soy débil y me tienen que cuidar.



Igualito hoyga. Jajaja. Veo que lo as comprendio.

Mira chaval vete a la escuela y que te enseñen el principio de proporcionalidad, las posiciones de fuerza y sus implicaciones en la responsabilidad, lo que es una autoridad, los principios generales del derecho, etc.


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

El carril bici está sucio.

1-Te jodes
2-Te vas tú al ayuntamiento a poner las reclamaciones.
Que no lo limpian
3-Te jodes y vas por el carril bici a una velocidad que no sea peligrosa para ti, el débil y vas esquivando las piedrecitas del suelo.

Creo que ya está, pero no, te sales a la carretera, a ser tú el que haga ir más lento a los demás por no querer ir lento por donde deberías. Te lo recriminan y te cabreas porque eres el débil y te tienen que cuidar.


----------



## Leunam (24 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No defiendo nada, ni al grupo de perdonavidas que lanza bidones a un coche ni al macabro que los atropella. Acción, reacción. Hay que tener cuidado con quién te metes, aunque vaya sólo.
> 
> -Vete por el carril bici
> +Manda a alguien que lo limpie.
> ...



Si ese vídeo llegara a un tribunal, al que más se debería emplumar es al conductor. Cuidado con erigirse como juez de los demás, la ley no te ampara, aunque tengas razón inicialmente (que por cierto, ese coche incumple normas mucho más graves que los biciclistos)


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Si ese vídeo llegara a un tribunal, al que más se debería emplumar es al conductor. Cuidado con erigirse como juez de los demás, la ley no te ampara, aunque tengas razón inicialmente (que por cierto, ese coche incumple normas mucho más graves que los biciclistos)



¿Y?


----------



## Hulagu (25 Ago 2022)

Decepción burbujarra: NI inmi, ni negro, ni siquiera Tano...o al menos una charo... Pierde mucho la noticia..se me vienen abajo los burbujarras justicieros.


----------



## paralogia (27 Ago 2022)

hace falta más mano dura con los ciclistas 
se creen que están compitiendo en el Tour de Francia , van mu flipaos


----------



## Tiresias (28 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lee mi mensaje de arriba .
> 
> Son los mismos que luego se extrañan de ka degeneración social, los policías de balcón, los que aplauden a las ocho
> 
> Gente frustrada que enarbola la bandera de la solidaridad y el civismo cuando son todo lo contrario.



Gracias por el mensaje. 

Fíjate que he estado varios días sin entrar al foro dándole vueltas... pensando si merecía la pena.

Tengo el cupo de psicópatas lleno, ya no me caben más en la mochila, de verdad, qué aburrimiento de gente!


----------



## elviejo (28 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Gracias por el mensaje.
> 
> Fíjate que he estado varios días sin entrar al foro dándole vueltas... pensando si merecía la pena.
> 
> Tengo el cupo de psicópatas lleno, ya no me caben más en la mochila, de verdad, qué aburrimiento de gente!



Estoy seguro que es solo una corriente de masa. Mucha gente tiene esa psicópatia irracional contra el ciclista, muchas veces en forma de chascarrillo socarrón, porque no paran a pensar en las implicaciones de sus opiniones.

Simplemente siguen al rebaño. Por eso es tan importante, en este y otros temas, ser didáctico y no callar.

Ser más humano


----------



## Karlb (28 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lee mi mensaje de arriba .
> 
> Son los mismos que luego se extrañan de ka degeneración social, los policías de balcón, los que aplauden a las ocho
> 
> Gente frustrada que enarbola la bandera de la solidaridad y el civismo cuando son todo lo contrario.



Acertaste de pleno.








⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣


Pedro lo tenía todo preparado desde hace meses




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elviejo (28 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Acertaste de pleno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por no dejarte arrastrar por una corriente de masas, desgraciadamente has caído en otra.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Ago 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Decepción burbujarra: NI inmi, ni negro, ni siquiera Tano...o al menos una charo... Pierde mucho la noticia..se me vienen abajo los burbujarras justicieros.



Es quinquillero con familia etniana.
Por eso dejaron de mentarle los medios y no viste a la etniada arroparle en el juzgado.


----------



## Karlb (28 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Enhorabuena por no dejarte arrastrar por una corriente de masas, desgraciadamente has caído en otra.



¿En qué otra¿ todavía espero que me digan dónde desee muertes de ciclistas o defendí al tano del Opel.


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Estás muy mal, te lo digo con todo cariño.


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Ya te digo que las "infraestructuras para ellos" están llenas de coches, patinadores, marujas paseando, corredores, etc.

Y en una carretería donde pueden circular todo tipo de vehículos toca ajo y agua, o te vas a la autoroute y le pisas al pedal todo lo que quieras.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Ya te digo que las "infraestructuras para ellos" están llenas de coches, patinadores, marujas paseando, corredores, etc.
> 
> Y en una carretería donde pueden circular todo tipo de vehículos toca ajo y agua, o te vas a la autoroute y le pisas al pedal todo lo que quieras.



Entonces porque tengo que ir a la mitad de la velocidad de la vía y ellos no? 
Si es un peligro en ambos casos?


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Entonces porque tengo que ir a la mitad de la velocidad de la vía y ellos no?
> Si es un peligro en ambos casos?



Como si te tienes que parar.

Nadie garantiza que puedas circular a la velocidad máxima, te tienes que acomodar a las circunstancias de la vía. 

¿Si en vez de ciclistas os encuentrais con una caravana de tractores también los vais a atropellar?

Para colmo en España se han gastado fortunas en montar carriles bici, vías verdes, etc, para que vayan corredores, patinadores, marujas, perros y los ciclistos tengamos que cederles el paso. Eso no tiene ningún sentido. Ningún ciclisto iría por la carretera si hubiera vías exclusivas para bicicletas.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Como si te tienes que parar.
> 
> Nadie garantiza que puedas circular a la velocidad máxima, te tienes que acomodar a las circunstancias de la vía.
> 
> ...



Si no hay via de servicio, se las saltan, pueden pero no lo entiendo. 
Comparar ocio con trabajo me parece ridículo. Lo mismo un tractor que un ciclista, ya... 
En mi pueblo somos raros. 
Y hay vías en las cuales tienes limitaciones los fines de semana por ciclismo, me parece genial, pero yo nunca puedo circular por la ciudad en el carril bici sea entre semana o no. 
Ningún ciclista?, las pistas tienen piedras. 
No sería mejor un velodromo en vez de ir por carretera? Están diseñados para eso


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> No sería mejor un velodromo en vez de ir por carretera? Están diseñados para eso



Entonces los coches por los circuitos de carreras, no?

Hay mucha gente que usa la bicicleta para ir a trabajar o hacer gestiones.


----------



## spica (29 Ago 2022)

Que asco me dan los del video.

Si fueramos en carros tirados por burros y ellos tuvieran que adelantar serian los primeros en echar pestes.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Entonces los coches por los circuitos de carreras, no?
> 
> Hay mucha gente que usa la bicicleta para ir a trabajar o hacer gestiones.



Si quieres correr si, es de carreras. 
Hablo de circular por las vías siguiendo lo que me piden(seguro, matriculación, etc) 
Dime el porqué de segmentar mi comentario y responder lo que te interesa. 
Intento contestar todo y parece que esperas un fallo en la argumentación la cual ni la reflexiono por evidente


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Si quieres correr si, es de carreras.
> Hablo de circular por las vías siguiendo lo que me piden(seguro, matriculación, etc)
> Dime el porqué de segmentar mi comentario y responder lo que te interesa.
> Intento contestar todo y parece que esperas un fallo en la argumentación la cual ni la reflexiono por evidente



Es que toda esta parte no la entiendo, lo siento:


Erik morden dijo:


> Si no hay via de servicio, se las saltan, pueden pero no lo entiendo.
> Comparar ocio con trabajo me parece ridículo. Lo mismo un tractor que un ciclista, ya...
> En mi pueblo somos raros.
> Y hay vías en las cuales tienes limitaciones los fines de semana por ciclismo, me parece genial, pero yo nunca puedo circular por la ciudad en el carril bici sea entre semana o no.
> Ningún ciclista?, las pistas tienen piedras.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Es que toda esta parte no la entiendo, lo siento:



Me lo dices el qué y te respondo, seguramente tengas razón.
Tengo la mala costumbre de pensar que todo el mundo ha vivido lo mismo y sabe lo mismo.
Lo siento, me pasa


----------



## Karlb (29 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Para colmo en España se han gastado fortunas en montar carriles bici, vías verdes, etc, para que vayan *corredores, patinadores, marujas, perros* y los ciclistos tengamos que cederles el paso. Eso no tiene ningún sentido. Ningún ciclisto iría por la carretera si hubiera vías exclusivas para bicicletas.



Esos corredores, patinadores, marujas, perros, en tu carril bici, eso mismo eres tú por la carretera.


----------



## Tiresias (29 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Esos corredores, patinadores, marujas, perros, en tu carril bici, eso mismo eres tú por la carretera.



Pues entonces dame una solución, a ver, porque ni en carretera ni en vias verdes/carriles bici...

Tengo una bici voladora, pero no me atrevo a usarla, igual me paran los de tráfico aéreo.


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Pues entonces dame una solución, a ver, porque ni en carretera ni en vias verdes/carriles bici...
> 
> Tengo una bici voladora, pero no me atrevo a usarla, igual me paran los de tráfico aéreo.



Pues por el carril bici o la vía verde por ejemplo, cuando llegues a un peatón, frenas y le adelantas con seguridad ya que es más vulnerable y con seguridad para el resto de usuarios del carril bici. No sé si al ser de doble sentido estarás obligado a señalizar la maniobra.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Pues por el carril bici o la vía verde por ejemplo, cuando llegues a un peatón, frenas y le adelantas con seguridad ya que es más vulnerable y con seguridad para el resto de usuarios del carril bici. No sé si al ser de doble sentido estarás obligado a señalizar la maniobra.



¿Y qué hace un peatón en un carril bici? O un coche en una vía verde...

No hay aceras... o carreteras, en su caso?

¿Por qué les llaman carriles bici si puede circular cualquiera?


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y qué hace un peatón en un carril bici? O un coche en una vía verde...
> 
> No hay aceras... o carreteras, en su caso?
> 
> ¿Por qué les llaman carriles bici si puede circular cualquiera?



Eso debería lucharlo tu colectivo..


----------



## Tiresias (30 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Eso debería lucharlo tu colectivo..



Mi colectivo eres tú.


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Mi colectivo eres tú.



Eso es de un poema o qué


----------



## subvencionados (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Para colmo en España se han gastado fortunas en montar carriles bici, vías verdes, etc, para que vayan corredores, patinadores, marujas, perros y los ciclistos tengamos que cederles el paso. Eso no tiene ningún sentido. Ningún ciclisto iría por la carretera si hubiera vías exclusivas para bicicletas.



Las vías verdes son un pulmón para todos. Tienen un objetivo concreto que es lúdico y de esparcimiento al que últimamente se le ha añadido el turístico. No tiene una función deportiva como tú le das.

Las vías verdes están limitadas a 10 y sin embargo psicópatas enmallados en pelotón pueden ir por ellas perfectamente a 60 y si hay algún tipo de cuesta a más velocidad. Independientemente de las personas que paseen por ella. He visto atropellos y conozco incluso algún muerto en vía verde atropellado por bicicleta. Evidentemente la prensa callada porque bicicleta es NWO.

La gente por las carreteras va por distintas motivaciones: desde los que trabajan directamente en la carretera, como los camioneros, a los que utilizan la carretera para ir a trabajar, los que van al médico, o los que van a otro asunto importante. La carretera NO ES UN JUEGO, NO SE PUEDE UTILIZAR PARA HACER DEPORTE. LA CARRETERA ES SERIA. MUERE GENTE EN UN MOMENTO DE DESCONTROL.

No podéis convertir la carretera en un campo de juego porque no lo es. Es una señal de profunda inmadurez no entender eso. El que quiera hacer deporte que lo haga en instalaciones apropiadas para el mismo, pero no puede cortar una carretera para hacer deporte, lo mismo que yo no me puedo poner a jugar un partido de fútbol en mitad de una autovía. Es que es de cajón, es puro sentido común, es ciencia, y es lógica. Qué más tienen que entender estas personas?. Ellos en la carretera es todo peligro. Para ellos mismos y para los demás. Es un absurdo total.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Ago 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> La gente por las carreteras va por distintas motivaciones.



Da igual, si pueden circular bicicletas, los demás vehículos se tienen que acomodar al tráfico existente, no es una autopista.

Aconsejo a todos los que escriben contra los ciclistas que tomen prestada una bicicleta y se lancen a pedalear, a ver si se dan cuenta de lo que están diciendo aquí.

Como dice un viejo refrán: "Nadie sabe lo que le pasa a otro hasta que se pone sus zapatos"


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Ago 2022)

Madrid, puente sobre la carretera de Colmenar hacia Montecarmelo.
Carril doble ciclista y calzada de 5 carriles sin, apenas, tráfico rodado.
Raro es el domingo en el que no tengo que apartarme y ceder el paso a ciclistas circulando por la acera.


----------



## subvencionados (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Da igual, si pueden circular bicicletas, los demás vehículos se tienen que acomodar al tráfico existente, no es una autopista.
> 
> Aconsejo a todos los que escriben contra los ciclistas que tomen prestada una bicicleta y se lancen a pedalear, a ver si se dan cuenta de lo que están diciendo aquí.
> 
> Como dice un viejo refrán: "Nadie sabe lo que le pasa a otro hasta que se pone sus zapatos"



No da igual. Como va a dar igual. 

Yo tengo que entregar a plazo una mercancía y me tengo que adaptar a un tío que va haciendo deporte o turismo en su bicicleta. Yo voy al médico, voy al trabajo, voy a cosas importantes y tengo que adaptarme al ritmo del tío que va haciendo deporte. No te das cuenta que estás mezclando agua con aceite. Que los políticos lo permitan a presión vuestra o como siempre para crear conflictos, es su problema, el ciudadano debería saber que sin sentido común la sociedad caótica a la que nos llevan nuestros políticos no funciona. Se demanda madurez de todo el mundo para poder vivir en armonía.


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Da igual, si pueden circular bicicletas, los demás vehículos se tienen que acomodar al tráfico existente, no es una autopista.
> 
> Aconsejo a todos los que escriben contra los ciclistas que tomen prestada una bicicleta y se lancen a pedalear, a ver si se dan cuenta de lo que están diciendo aquí.
> 
> Como dice un viejo refrán: "Nadie sabe lo que le pasa a otro hasta que se pone sus zapatos"



Tú te tienes que acomodar al ritmo que haya en el carril bici y dejar la carretera libre de obstáculos..


----------



## Leunam (30 Ago 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> No da igual. Como va a dar igual.
> 
> Yo tengo que entregar a plazo una mercancía y me tengo que adaptar a un tío que va haciendo deporte o turismo en su bicicleta. Yo voy al médico, voy al trabajo, voy a cosas importantes y tengo que adaptarme al ritmo del tío que va haciendo deporte. No te das cuenta que estás mezclando agua con aceite. Que los políticos lo permitan a presión vuestra o como siempre para crear conflictos, es su problema, el ciudadano debería saber que sin sentido común la sociedad caótica a la que nos llevan nuestros políticos no funciona. Se demanda madurez de todo el mundo para poder vivir en armonía.



Las carreteras son los caminos ancestrales asfaltados. No es cierto que sean para trabajar exclusivamente, si fuera así, también habría que restringir los coches cuando van por ocio, por ejemplo en las operaciones salida se prohíben los camiones porque los turistorros atascamos todo y "nos estorban" los vehículos pesados.

Por mucho que insistáis, las carreteras convencionales no son vías de alta velocidad, son vías de comunicación, la velocidad será la que las circunstancias permitan. Animales, peatones, vehículos de tracción animal, tractores, etc tienen tanto derecho como el resto.


----------



## Julc (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Como si te tienes que parar.
> 
> Nadie garantiza que puedas circular a la velocidad máxima, te tienes que acomodar a las circunstancias de la vía.
> 
> ...



Primero dices que hay que adaptarse y luego te quejas porque tienes que compartir el carril bici con patinadores.
Y siempre salís con la historia del tractor, que está ahí por necesidad y no para meterse el sillín por el culo.


----------



## Leunam (30 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Primero dices que hay que adaptarse y luego te quejas porque tienes que compartir el carril bici con patinadores.
> Y siempre salís con la historia del tractor, que está ahí por necesidad y no para meterse el sillín por el culo.



"La necesidad" no es condición que se haya puesto nunca para usar los caminos (que es lo que son las carreteras convencionales) nunca, eso eliminaría muuuchos coches también.


----------



## spica (30 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Las carreteras son los caminos ancestrales asfaltados.



Jajajaja.

La mayoria de las carreteras asfaltadas no existian hace 120 años.
Y los caminos ancestrales muchos han quedado en desuso.

Puedes irte al IGN y pedir cartografia histórica y veras los pocos caminos antiguos que hoy se han convertido en carreteras.


----------



## Leunam (30 Ago 2022)

spica dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> La mayoria de las carreteras asfaltadas no existian hace 120 años.
> Y los caminos ancestrales muchos han quedado en desuso.
> ...



Será donde usted vive, las que yo veo sólo han asfaltado los caminos de siempre y recortado alguna que otra curva, pero usan el mismo trazado desde hace milenios. De hecho, en muchos sitios son el único camino.
Otra cosa son las autopistas y autovías, que sí son trazados nuevos. En el resto, está usted equivocado.

Y además eso no significa que sean patrimonio de los coches, que es la clave del asunto, nos creemos que porque tengamos un tanque de 1 tonelada que corre mucho, tenemos derecho a conducirlo SIN CONTROL (ser capaces detenerlo en el campo de visión). Los coches sólo son un usuario más


----------



## subvencionados (30 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Las carreteras son los caminos ancestrales asfaltados. No es cierto que sean para trabajar exclusivamente, si fuera así, también habría que restringir los coches cuando van por ocio, por ejemplo en las operaciones salida se prohíben los camiones porque los turistorros atascamos todo y "nos estorban" los vehículos pesados.
> 
> Por mucho que insistáis, las carreteras convencionales no son vías de alta velocidad, son vías de comunicación, la velocidad será la que las circunstancias permitan. Animales, peatones, vehículos de tracción animal, tractores, etc tienen tanto derecho como el resto.



Lo siento, no quiero hacer una crítica ad-hominem, pero vivir en sociedad implica entender y comprender las circunstancias de todo. En una balanza el hacer deporte o divertirse pesa muchísimo menos que buscarse la vida, curar enfermedades, llenar supermercados o cualquier otra actividad que implique valor añadido para la sociedad o la cobertura de necesidades individuales muy importantes. 

no me puedo poner a jugar al fútbol en la calle, ni los velocistas a correr en mitad de la autopista, etc.. esas actividades tienen su lugar fuera del mundo real, pues así debe ser la bicicleta. Su espacio no es dónde se desarrolla el mundo real, sino que debería tener su propio espacio. Ya lo he explicado muchas veces, el ser humano tiene escasa capacidad cognitiva y comete muchísimos fallos en sus decisiones. En la carretera y ante un elemento como es la bicicleta esos shortcuts que producen sesgos se aceleran y se incrementan. Si no entendéis eso, no podemos seguir hablando de nada. No se puede mezclar agua con aceite por mucho que os empeñéis.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ago 2022)

Lo que no se puede es pretender adueñarse de una infraestructura común por el hecho de llevar un vehículo que no somos capaces de controlar y mata. Porque el que provoca el daño es el coche.

Por cierto, repito, si ponemos el listón en el uso, habría que prohibir también los viajes por ocio de coches, motos, autobuses...

La carretera no es propiedad del coche, en cualquier caso, ya está el sistema encargándose de resolver la cuestión de que no sepamos controlar lo que conducimos, en breve no podremos permitirnos el coche.


----------



## Karlb (31 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> *Lo que no se puede es pretender adueñarse de una infraestructura común por el hecho de llevar un vehículo* que no somos capaces de controlar y mata. Porque el que provoca el daño es el coche.
> 
> Por cierto, repito, si ponemos el listón en el uso, habría que prohibir también los viajes por ocio de coches, motos, autobuses...
> 
> La carretera no es propiedad del coche, en cualquier caso, ya está el sistema encargándose de resolver la cuestión de que no sepamos controlar lo que conducimos, en breve no podremos permitirnos el coche.



Eso es lo que haces tú cuando abandonas una vía que nos ha costado un dineral construir porque te molestan los peatones y te metas a la caretera.


----------



## Leunam (8 Sep 2022)

Aprobada la reforma del Código Penal para proteger a los...


La Mesa Española de la Bicicleta celebra la aprobación en el Senado de la reforma del Código Penal que permitirá mejorar la protección de los usuarios de la bicicleta y de las víctimas de siniestros viales.



www.ciclismoafondo.es





Aprobada la reforma del Código Penal para proteger a los ciclistas

La Mesa Española de la Bicicleta celebra la aprobación en el Senado de la reforma del Código Penal que permitirá mejorar la protección de los usuarios de la bicicleta y de las víctimas de siniestros viales.


----------

